# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Διατροφή >  Γάλα για μεταπροπονητική διατροφή και όχι μονο ...

## Raistlin

Το γαλα τι λεει για μετα την προπονηση? εχω διαβασει διαφορα αλλου το παρουσιαζουν ως τελειο αλλου το αντιθετο.....
εδω και 1-2 εβδομαδες μου χει τελειωσει η whey και πινω γαλα, δεν εχω δει καποια διαφορα.....

----------


## slaine

έχει συζητηθεί εκτενώς. έκανες search? τι διαφορά περίμενες να δεις ρε?
τι γάλα και πόσο πίνεις?

----------


## slaine

μερικά που βρήκα έτσι στα γρήγορα

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/viewtop...ghlight=#10783
http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/viewtop...t=%E3%DC%EB%E1
http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/viewtop...t=%E3%DC%EB%E1

----------


## tezaman

απο τότε που διάβασα σε έρευνα ότι υπάρχει καλύτερη συνολική αφορόφιση  της πρωτεΐνης όταν συνδυαστεί γ whey με καζεΐνη δεν το έχω βγάλει απο το μεταπροπονιτικό  :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   αυστηρός να είναι 0% όμως

----------


## Gasturb

στο μεταπροπονητικο μετραει κ η ταχυτητα απορρόφησης σωστα;

----------


## tezaman

φυσικά, γιαυτό μιλάμε για 0% γάλα

τώρα αν κατεβαίνει σε αγώνες το παιδί και τον ενδιαφέρει το θόλωμα καλύτερα νερό   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Gasturb

εκτος το οτι με το 0% δεν παιρνεις καθολου ασβεστιο η ταχυτητα δεν εινια μονο συναρτηση του λιπους αλλα κ της καζεινης

----------


## tezaman

εδώ είσαι λάθος gust, η καζεΐνη δεν επηρεάζει την απορρόφηση της whey, πρώτα απορροφάτε η whey στο στομάχι και μετά ποιάνει δουλειά η καζείνη

όσο για το ασβέστιο έχουμε ψιλοκατασταλάξει με τον σλέιν ότι είναι μύθος το : τρώτε γαλακτοκομικά να πάρετε ασβέστιο  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## slaine

όντως το ασβέστιο απο τη διατροφή μας πάει κατά κύριο λόγω ανεκμετάλλευτο. άσχετο με άυτό όμως δε θα πρέπει να είναι το κύριο μας μέλημα το ασβέστιο στο μεταπροπονητικό. αν και το ασβέστιο της τροφής παίζει άλλο ρολο σαν ιόντα κλπ αλλού.

----------


## BRaWNy

Το γάλα μεταπροπονητικά μπορεί να είναι ικανοποιητικό, αλλά δεν είναι το βέλτιστο.

Απο την άλλη, το γάλα δεν είναι καλή επιλογή τροφής, θα πρέπει να αποφευγεται.

Εγω είμαι κατα των γαλακτοκομικών (εκτός απο το στραγγιστό γιαούρτι).
Για μετα την προπόνηση δεν θα το συνιστούσα.

Όποιος θέλει και καζεΐνη στο μεταπροπονητικό για κάποιους λόγους, ας την πάρει σε μορφή συμπληρώματος.

Απόψεις που ασπάζομαι

----------


## Gasturb

> εδώ είσαι λάθος gust, η καζεΐνη δεν επηρεάζει την απορρόφηση της whey, πρώτα απορροφάτε η whey στο στομάχι και μετά ποιάνει δουλειά η καζείνη


για το πρώτο οταν ειπα ''η ταχυτητα δεν εινια μονο συναρτηση του λιπους αλλα κ της καζεινης'' εννοούσα ότι πέρα απο το θέμα απορρόφησης (που μου λες πάλι ώς απάντηση παραπάνω) εινια κ η ταχύττηα απορρόφησης που πρέπει να μας απασχολει οπότε γιατι η καζεινη του γάλακτος να θεωρείτε το βέλτιστο; 





> όσο για το ασβέστιο έχουμε ψιλοκατασταλάξει με τον σλέιν ότι είναι μύθος το : τρώτε γαλακτοκομικά να πάρετε ασβέστιο


για στειλε μου link να διαβάσω οποτε μπορεις

----------


## BRaWNy

> εδώ είσαι λάθος gust, η καζεΐνη δεν επηρεάζει την απορρόφηση της whey, πρώτα απορροφάτε η whey στο στομάχι και μετά ποιάνει δουλειά η καζείνη


Πράγματι έτσι λένε, αλλά.....
_Και φαντάζομαι ότι και αυτό ήθελε να εννοήσει και ο Gaturbiner,_
μετα απο προπόνηση στοχεύεις να πάρεις κάποια ποσότητα πρωτεΐνης, π.χ. 40γρ.
Αν πάρεις τα μισα σε whey ή εύκολα απορροφήσιμη άλλη πρωτεΐνη, και τα άλλα μισά γρ απο καζεΐνη που θα περιμένουν να απορροφηθούν αργότερα και χωρις να επιρρεάσουν την απορρόφηση των γρηγορων πρωτεΐνων όπως λένε, τι κερδίζεις?
Θα πάρεις μετα απο προπόνηση και άμμεσα (αφου δεν θα επιρρεαστούν) 20γρ μόνο και τα άλλα 20 αργότερα.
Αυτό δεν είναι το βέλτιστο για μένα.
Σε άλλη περίπτωση θα πρέπει να παρεις 40γρ γρηγορων και μαζί και κάποια καζεΐνης που για να έχουν "νόημα" θα πρέπει να είναι τουλάχιστον 20γρ.
Αυτό όμως είναι κάπως πιό άβολο ή δύσκολο να το κάνεις, ισως πεφτει πολυ η ποσότητα κλπ, αλλά και δεν χρειάζεται απαραίτητα.
Θα ηταν καλύτερα να πάρεις αυτό το mix αργότερα ή σε κάποιο άλλο γεύμα, μιας και αμέσως μετα την προπόνηση θα ήθελες 40γρ και "γρήγορης" πρωτεΐνης.
Εκτός κι αν σκοπεύει να μην ξαναφάει μετά για την ιδια μέρα, αλλά θα πρέπει να είναι μεγάλη η ποσότητα.

Φαντάζομαι καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοώ, για αυτό ειπα και πριν, ότι μπορει να είναι ικανοποιητικό αλλά δεν είναι βέλτιστο.

Απο την άλλη, αν κάποιος στηριχθεί απο πρωτεΐνες μόνο σε Γάλα μεταπροπονητικά, και θέλει 35-40γρ πρωτεΐνης, θα πρέπει να πιεί 1 λίτρο.
Και βασει των παραπάνω, επειδή περιέχει και καζεΐνη, η οποία θα απορρογηθει αργότερα, ενω αυτός ο κάποιος θα θέλει άμμεσα τα 35-40γρ, τότε θα πρέπει να πιεί κάτι παρπάνω απο 1 λίτρο και κάτι, ίσως 1,5 ή κοντα 2.

Άσε που το γάλα πέρα απο τις πρωτεΐνες του, έχει και κάποια αρνητικά, όπως προβλήματα χωνεψης σε μερικούς ή στους περισσοτέρους αν θέλετε (δεν είναι μόνο η δυσανεξία στη λακτόζη), δημιουργία φλεμάτων στο στομάχι, δημιουργία κατακρατησης υποδορείων νερών, κι άλλα.

Δεν προτείνω το γάλα σε μια διατροφή, εκτός απο μερικές πολυ σπάνιες περιπτώσεις.
Παρόλα αυτά, όσοι το θέλουν, τουλάχιστον ας περιοριστούν σε κατανάλωσή του εκτός γευματων γυρω απο την προπόνηση, ειδικά άμμεσα μεταπροπονητικά.

----------


## RUHL

+η καζεινη ειναι ποιο ακριβη απο την whey 
Αν και εχω δει κατι ερευνες που λενε οτι και 50 γραμ σε γευμα καζεινη δεν εχει προβλημα αποροφησης ενω η whey για αξιοποιηση παει 10/ωρα 
Ενταξη λεπτομερειες  :08. Elephant:   αν θελεις τους πιστευεις

----------


## tezaman

όταν λέω γάλα στο μεταπροπονιτικό γεύμα εννοώ πάντα με την whey μας, 
δεν θα το πρότεινα να το πιεί κάποιος σκέτο μεταπροπονιτικά γιατί όπως λέει και ο brawny θα χρειαζότανε μια πολύ μεγάλη ποσότητα μιας και αποτελείτε μόνο απο 20% γρήγορης προτείνεις.

αρκετός κόσμος έχει προβλήματα με την κατανάλωση γαλακτοκομικών όπως φουσκώματα και καούρες στο στομάχι, γιαυτούς θα πρότεινα να αποφεύγετε,
για εμένα που απο πιτσιρικάς έπινα 2-3 λίτρα γάλα την ημέρα  χωρίς πρόβλημα
πλέον μου έχει γίνει εθισμός  :01. Mr. Green:   μιας και η κατακράτηση υποδόριων υγρών δεν με ενδιαφέρει και πολύ δεν έχω κανένα λόγο να μην βάλω 400ml γάλατος 0% μεταπροπονικά, γιατί εκτός απο ότι μου αρέσει πολύ η γεύση που δίνει το γάλα σε σύγκριση με το νερό έχω διαβάσει και αρκετές έρευνες για την συμβολή των γαλακτοκομικών στην υγεία μας + αυτό που είπα ποιο πάνω ότι αν συνδυαστεί η whey με την καζεΐνη σε ένα σημίο αν θυμάμαι καλά τον 4ων ωρών η έρευνα έδειξε πως υπήρξε καλύτερη συνολική απορρόφηση της πρωτεΐνης απο τους σώμα σε σχέση με το γκρούπ που ίπιε σκέτη whey και σκέτη καζείνη

πραγματικά απο την στιγμή που δεν με ενδιαφέρει να κατέβω σε αγώνες δεν βλέπω κανένα λόγο να μην βάλω αυτά τα 400μλ γάλα μεταπροπονιτικά

----------


## BRaWNy

Και μένα δε με ενδιαφέρουν οι αγώνες, παρόλα αυτά δεν πίνω γάλα.
Και εγω όπως και εσυ όμως (έτσι θελω να πιστεύω ότι είναι και για σένα), μας ενδιαφέρει το βέλτιστο παρα το ικανοποιητικό, ειδικά αν το κάνουμε και για τον εαυτό μας και όχι για συγκρίσεις στη σκηνή.

Μου έρχεται κάπως απο τη μιά μεριά να σε ενδιαφέρει η καλύτερη συνολική απορρόφηση όπως ειπες σε αυτα που ανέφερες, και απο την άλλη να μην σε ενδιαφέρει το θόλωμα κλπ.

Όπως είπα και σε άλλο τόπικ (βλέπε σπιρουλίνα), ακόμη κι αν κάτι έχει κάτι πολύ καλό, αλλά συγχρόνως και άλλα κακά, δεν θα το προτιμούσα.

Τεσπα, ο καθενας κάνει τις επιλογές του.
Εγω βασίζομαι περισσότερο σε εμπειρίες μου παρα σε επιστημονικές έρευνες, εκτός κι αν δεν έχω εμπειρίες σε κάτι.

----------


## tezaman

δεν έχεις άδικο brawny σε αυτά που λες
με ενδιαφέρει το βέλτιστο όσο αφορά την μυική ανάπτυξη, απο εκεί και πέρα ο καθένας μας τα βάζει στην δική του ζυγαριά και τα ζυγίζει, για εμένα τα θετικά μπορεί να είναι περισσότερα απο τα αρνητικά, για κάποιον άλλο που δεν του αρέσουν τα γαλακτοκομικά πχ, τα αρνητικά θα είναι περισσότερα από τα θετικά, εγώ δεν μπορώ να ζήσω χωρίς γαλακτοκομικά το παραδέχομαι  :01. Mr. Green:  

Brawny σαν παλιός ζαχαροπλάστης δεν μας βάζεις μια συνταγή για ωραίο γαλακτομπούρεκο που είναι και η μεγάλη μου αδυναμία??  :02. Rocking:   :02. Rocking:

----------


## BRaWNy

> δεν έχεις άδικο brawny σε αυτά που λες
> με ενδιαφέρει το βέλτιστο όσο αφορά την μυική ανάπτυξη, απο εκεί και πέρα ο καθένας μας τα βάζει στην δική του ζυγαριά και τα ζυγίζει, για εμένα τα θετικά μπορεί να είναι περισσότερα απο τα αρνητικά, για κάποιον άλλο που δεν του αρέσουν τα γαλακτοκομικά πχ, τα αρνητικά θα είναι περισσότερα από τα θετικά, εγώ δεν μπορώ να ζήσω χωρίς γαλακτοκομικά το παραδέχομαι  
> 
> Brawny σαν παλιός ζαχαροπλάστης δεν μας βάζεις μια συνταγή για ωραίο γαλακτομπούρεκο που είναι και η μεγάλη μου αδυναμία??


Σαν ζαχαροπλάστης δεν ήξερα και πολλές συνταγές.
Κυρίως μόνο τουλουμπάκια έφτιαχνα με δικό μου κατα κάποιον τρόπο, πλέον δε τα θυμάμαι, εχω χασει και το χαρτί της συνταγής.
Απο κει και πέρα είμουν περισσότερο στην διανομή με το αυτοκίνητο.

Αν θες κάτι για γαλακτομπούρεκο, υπάρχει ένα σάιτ του αδερφού μου και φίλων του, και μεσα έχουν κανα δυό συνταγες για αυτό.
Μάλιστα την μια την πηρε η γυνάικα μου να την έχει (αυτη είναι η επαγγελματίας ζαχαροπλάστης της οικογενείας)
http://www.cooksite.gr/

Εσυ βρες τη συνταγή, μη δίνεις σημασία σε κάτι περι αδυνατίσματος και άλλα τέτοια που λέει, τα οποία δεν συμβαδίζουν με τα δικά μας εδω, χε χε.

Ελπίζω να μην πειράζει που έβαλα το λινκ.

----------


## tezaman

το γαλακτομπούρεκο και τα τουλουμπακια ειναι τα αγαπημένα μου γλυκα  :01. Mr. Green:   όταν αρχήσω να τρώω τουλουμπακια χάνω το μέτρημα!! αφού λέω να τα βάλω και στο μεταπροπονιτικο  :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:  

την βρήκα την συνταγή Μιχάλη  :02. Rocking:   και πολλές άλλες!!! ευχαριστώ για το site!!

----------


## peris

> το γαλακτομπούρεκο και τα τουλουμπακια ειναι τα αγαπημένα μου γλυκα   όταν αρχήσω να τρώω τουλουμπακια χάνω το μέτρημα!! αφού λέω να τα βάλω και στο μεταπροπονιτικο    
> 
> την βρήκα την συνταγή Μιχάλη   και πολλές άλλες!!! ευχαριστώ για το site!!


αντε και καλη ορεξη  :01. lol:   :08. Food:   :08. Food:

----------


## Gasturb

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο tezaman
> 
> εδώ είσαι λάθος gust, η καζεΐνη δεν επηρεάζει την απορρόφηση της whey, πρώτα απορροφάτε η whey στο στομάχι και μετά ποιάνει δουλειά η καζείνη
> 
> 
> Πράγματι έτσι λένε, αλλά.....
> _Και φαντάζομαι ότι και αυτό ήθελε να εννοήσει και ο Gaturbiner,_
> μετα απο προπόνηση στοχεύεις να πάρεις κάποια ποσότητα πρωτεΐνης, π.χ. 40γρ.
> Αν πάρεις τα μισα σε whey ή εύκολα απορροφήσιμη άλλη πρωτεΐνη, και τα άλλα μισά γρ απο καζεΐνη που θα περιμένουν να απορροφηθούν αργότερα και χωρις να επιρρεάσουν την απορρόφηση των γρηγορων πρωτεΐνων όπως λένε, τι κερδίζεις?
> Θα πάρεις μετα απο προπόνηση και άμμεσα (αφου δεν θα επιρρεαστούν) 20γρ μόνο και τα άλλα 20 αργότερα.


Sorry τεζα λάθος το καταλαβα οπότε σωστά μου απάντησες παραπάνω. Κ σαν απάντηση δίνω κ επαυξάνω το παραπάνω του mike δλδ anti gia 40 καθαρα whey γιατι 20+20; Το λύσατε όμως στα επόμενα ποστς οπότε συμφωνήσαμε

----------


## tezaman

:03. Awesome:   :03. Awesome:   :03. Awesome:   :03. Awesome:

----------


## Jumaru

Τα άτομα που ασκούνται εντατικά έχουν ένα ακόμα λόγο να αναζητούν την κατανάλωση ημίπαχου σοκολατούχου γάλακτος μετά από μια σκληρή προπόνηση. Πρόσφατη μελέτη στον τομέα της αθλητικής διατροφής απέδειξε ότι μετά από έντονη άσκηση κατανάλωση σοκολατούχου γάλακτος με χαμηλά λιπαρά είχε το ίδιο καλά και σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις καλύτερα αποτελέσματα στη μυική αποκατάσταση σε σχέση με ένα αθλητικό ποτό με τις ίδιες θερμίδες.

Στη συγκεκριμένη μελέτη 13 άνδρες ποδοσφαιριστές σε κολλεγιακό επίπεδο συμμετείχαν σε τυπικό πρόγραμμα προπόνησης για 1 εβδομάδα και μετά την άσκηση χορηγείτο σε αυτούς ημίπαχο σοκολατούχο γάλα ή αθλητικό ποτό με υδατάνθρακες (με την ίδια περιεκτικότητα σε θερμίδες ) τις 4 τελευταίες ημέρες. Μετά από διάλειμμα 2 εβδομάδων επαναλήφθηκε η διαδικασία με σκληρή όμως προπόνηση και χορήγηση ημίπαχου σοκολατούχου γάλακτος ή αθλητικού ποτού με υδατάνθρακες (και πάλι με την ίδια θερμιδική πυκνότητα) τις 4 τελευταίες ημέρες. Τη δεύτερη εβδομάδα της δοκιμασίας οι αθλητές υποβάλλονταν σε μετρήσεις για να αξιολογηθεί η μυική τους αποκατάσταση.

Όλοι οι αθλητές ανεξάρτητα από το αν κατανάλωναν ημίπαχο σοκολατούχο γάλα ή αθλητικό ποτό με υδατάνθρακες αύξησαν το χρόνο προπόνησης τους κατά τη διάρκεια της δοκιμασίας της 2ης εβδομάδας. Ωστόσο, από τη δεύτερη ημέρα χορήγησης (4η ημέρα της δοκιμασίας) και μετά οι αθλητές στην ομάδα του ημίπαχου σοκολατούχου γάλακτος εμφάνιζαν χαμηλότερα επίπεδα κρεατινικής κινάσης, που αποτελεί το βασικότερο δείκτη μυικής καταστροφής και χρησιμοποιείται ευρέως σαν κριτήριο της μυικής αποκατάστασης μετά από άσκηση. Όσο χαμηλότερα είναι τα επίπεδα της κρεατινικής κινάσης, τόσο καλύτερη είναι η αποκατάσταση και χαμηλότερη η καταστροφή στις μυικές ίνες μετά από προπόνηση.

Πρέπει να σημειωθεί ότι δεν υπήρχαν άλλες διαφορές μεταξύ των 2 ομάδων αθλητών σε τεστ ποδοσφαιρικής απόδοσης όπως η υποκειμενική αίσθηση μυικού κάματου, η σωματική ή πνευματική κόπωση και η μυική δύναμη. Αυτή η νέα μελέτη που διεξήχθη στο James Madison University των Ηνωμένων πολιτειών και δημοσιεύθηκε στο American College of Sposts Medicine, προτείνει ότι το γάλα είναι τουλάχιστον εξίσου αποτελεσματικό στην μυική αποκατάσταση μετά από έντονη προπόνηση. Αυτό συμβαίνει διότι το σοκολατούχο γάλα περιέχει κάποια θρεπτικά συστατικά που δεν περιέχονται στα εμπορικά αθλητικά ποτά.

Ο συνδυασμός πρωτεΐνης υψηλής βιολογικής αξίας και υδατανθράκων βοηθά στην γρήγορη επαναφόρτιση των καταπονεμένων μυικών ομάδων. Επιπλέον, το σοκολατούχο γάλα παρέχει τον απαραίτητο όγκο υγρών για επανυδάτωση και ιχνοστοιχεία όπως το ασβέστιο, το κάλιο και το μαγνήσιο, συστατικά που χρειάζονται αναπλήρωση μετά από προπόνηση έντονης μορφής τόσο στον οργανισμό ερασιτεχνών ασκούμενων όσο και στον οργανισμό επαγγελματιών αθλητών.

Είναι σημαντικό να γνωρίζουμε ότι οι 2 ώρες μετά την άσκηση είναι οι πιο κρίσιμες για τη σωστή μυική αποκατάσταση και ανάπτυξη για οποιοδήποτε άτομο ασκείται συστηματικά. Το σοκολατούχο γάλα με όλα τα θρεπτικά συστατικά που περιέχει και προαναφέρθηκαν συστήνεται να καταναλώνεται στο πρώτο κιόλας ημίωρο μετά το πέρας της προπόνησης, ώστε να προλαμβάνεται η αποδόμηση μυικών πρωτεϊνών και να μεγιστοποιείται η μυική ανάπτυξη, ως αποτέλεσμα της άσκησης.

Πέραν του φυσιολογικού πλεονεκτήματος του γάλακτος σε βάρος του αθλητικού ποτού, το ημίπαχο σοκολατούχο γάλα είναι γευστικότερο και πιο εύληπτο και σε κάθε περίπτωση οικονομικότερο από το αθλητικό ποτό. 


_Πηγή: iatronet.gr_

----------


## Machiavelli

Είναι το σοκολατούχο γάλα γευστικότερο και οικονομικότερο από τη myofusion με δεξτρόζη; Και πιο είναι το φυσιολογικό πλεονέκτημα που αφήνει να εννοηθεί;

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Είναι το σοκολατούχο γάλα γευστικότερο και οικονομικότερο από τη myofusion με δεξτρόζη; Και πιο είναι το φυσιολογικό πλεονέκτημα που αφήνει να εννοηθεί;



Καλά με τον όρο _αθλητικό ποτό_ δε νομίζω να εννοούν whey και δεξτρόζη, μάλλον τα ενεργειακά ποτά τύπου powerade. Αυτό δλδ καταλαβαίνω εγώ.

Αυτό για το φυσιολογικό πλεονέκτημα των σοκολατούχων θα ήθελα κι εγώ να το μάθω..

----------


## KATERINI 144

προφανώς απο την ποσοτητα πρωτεΐνης που περιέχει το σοκολατούχο γαλα, το ενεργειακό ποτο εχει  μονο υδατάνθρακες, σιγα την ανακάλυψη που κάνανε.

----------


## Machiavelli

Α μιλάμε για αθλητικότατο ποτό. Αλλά τότε γιατί πολύ πιο εύληπτο; Αν και κολεγιακού επιπέδου ποδοσφαιριστές να πίνουν powerade μετά την προπόνηση δε μου φαίνεται λογικό.

----------


## Rampage

Αναρωτιέμαι εάν το γαλατάκι(1 λίτρο 1,5%) κάνει δουλειά σαν μεταπροπονητικό ρόφημα!!!!!
(Ολόκληρο το λίτρο με τη μια)

ΕΛΑΦΡΥ

ανα 100γρ 
Ενέργεια 45 Kcal
Πρωτεϊνες 3,2 g ( 1 λίτρο=32γ)
Υδατάνθρακες 4,7 g 
Λιπαρά 1,5g
Νάτριο 55 mg 
Φολικό Οξύ 6 μg 
Ασβέστιο 130 mg 
Φωσφόρος 90 mg 
Βιταμίνη Α 15 μg 
Βιταμίνη Β1 42 μg 
Βιταμίνη Β2 180 μg 
Βιταμίνη Β6 50 μg 
Βιταμίνη C 2000 μg 

*(συστατικά απο γαλα 1,5% της μεβγάλ)

Σας ευχαριστώ, περιμένω τις απαντήσεις σας!!!

----------


## manos_

γιατι οχι απο το φαι ποιο γρηγορα θα παει κατω υγρο ειναι.

----------


## KATERINI 144

καλύτερα ασπράδια αυγών για μετα την προπονηση,  αν όμως δεν πας για εξτριμ πραγματα καλο ειναι και το γάλα.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

ερευνες εχουν δειξει οτι το 3,5% σηματοδοτει περισσοτερη μυικη αναπτυξη αλλα χωρις να ειναι εμφανης η διαφορα με το 1,5%!Επισης ειναι προτιμοτερο αμα πινεις γαλα μετα,να πινεις σοκολατουχο!Ειναι μεγαλυτερη η μυικη πρωτεινοσυνθεση!! :01. Wink:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Αναρωτιέμαι εάν το γαλατάκι(1 λίτρο 1,5%) κάνει δουλειά σαν μεταπροπονητικό ρόφημα!!!!!
> (Ολόκληρο το λίτρο με τη μια)
> 
> ΕΛΑΦΡΥ
> 
> ανα 100γρ 
> Ενέργεια      45 Kcal
> Πρωτεϊνες      3,2 g     ( 1 λίτρο=32γ)
> Υδατάνθρακες      4,7 g    
> ...


 φιλε τωρα αυτο για τι βιταμινη C ειναι λιγο κουφο...δεν παιζει με τπτ να εχει 2γρ..για ξανακοιτα το

----------


## Ramrod

Γειά σου φίλε! Σε πάω γιατί γουστάρεις Rampage! :01. Wink: 

Εγώ το έκανα αυτό στις αρχές και έιχα μια χαρά αποτελέσματα. Έχω δοκιμάσει και σοκολατούχο και μπορώ να πω είναι καλύτερο γιατί το νιώθεις ότι σε ανεβάσει πιο πολύ, με χαμηλά λιπαρά εννοείται! Βέβαια πρέπει να πίνεις 1 λίτρο τη φορά και δε συμφερει οικονομικά...

----------


## Hercules

> Γειά σου φίλε! Σε πάω γιατί γουστάρεις Rampage!
> 
> Εγώ το έκανα αυτό στις αρχές και έιχα μια χαρά αποτελέσματα. Έχω δοκιμάσει και σοκολατούχο και μπορώ να πω είναι καλύτερο γιατί το νιώθεις ότι σε ανεβάσει πιο πολύ, με χαμηλά λιπαρά εννοείται! Βέβαια πρέπει να πίνεις 1 λίτρο τη φορά και δε συμφερει οικονομικά...


οταν λετε σοκολατουχο παιδια?μιλκο και τα λοιπα?ομως απ οτι λενε στα σοκολατουχα αυτα βαζουν χαμηλοτερης ποιοτητας γαλα και επιπλεον ειναι τιγκα στη ζαχαρη..

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> οταν λετε σοκολατουχο παιδια?μιλκο και τα λοιπα?ομως απ οτι λενε στα σοκολατουχα αυτα βαζουν χαμηλοτερης ποιοτητας γαλα και επιπλεον ειναι τιγκα στη ζαχαρη..


δεν ξερω τι γαλα βαζουν...γτ το σκετο ειναι καλυτερο??μπααα....απλα το σοκολατουχο ειναι καλυτερο γτ ειναι σε στυλ δεχτροζης γιαυτο,και εχεις αναπληρωση γλυκογονου

EDIT:ναι μιλκο και τα σχετικα

----------


## manosvdm

παντως συμφωνα με την διατροφη ζωνης του barry sears  καλα λιπαρα 1ωρα μετα την προπονηση αυξανουν η διατηρουν τα επιπεδα της αυξητικης ορμονης.
πχ αμυγδαλοβουτηρο,φυστικοβουτυρο ιχθυελαιο
τι λετε εσεις γι αυτο;

----------


## deluxe

> φιλε τωρα αυτο για τι βιταμινη C ειναι λιγο κουφο...δεν παιζει με τπτ να εχει 2γρ..για ξανακοιτα το


2000μg=2mg=0,002gr..

Καλυτερα 1,5% ή ακομα καλυτεαρ 0%, αμα πιει 1 λιτρο πληρες γαλα θα παρει και 35γρ λιπους! Οχι και ο,τι καλυτερο για μεταπροπονητικο ροφημα.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> 2000μg=2mg=0,002gr..
> 
> Καλυτερα 1,5% ή ακομα καλυτεαρ 0%, αμα πιει 1 λιτρο πληρες γαλα θα παρει και 35γρ λιπους! Οχι και ο,τι καλυτερο για μεταπροπονητικο ροφημα.


 οντως λα8ος μου..γραψε ακυρο..δε το προσεξα :01. Razz:

----------


## flinstone

> φιλε τωρα αυτο για τι βιταμινη C ειναι λιγο κουφο...δεν παιζει με τπτ να εχει 2γρ..για ξανακοιτα το


δεν γράφει 2 γρ. γρ'αφει 2000 μικρογραμμάρια. τα 2 γρ. είναι 2000 μιλιγκραμ :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## loukiss

ρε παιδια τι λετε αυτο δν ακολουθει αυτα που εχω μαθει μεχρι τωρα...γαλα για μεταπροπονητικο???αργης απορροφησης πρωτεινη δν ειναι??δν θελουμε οσο το δυνατον πιο αμεση και γρηγορη χορηγηση πρωτεινης στον οργανισμο...δν σας πιανω...

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> ρε παιδια τι λετε αυτο δν ακολουθει αυτα που εχω μαθει μεχρι τωρα...γαλα για μεταπροπονητικο???αργης απορροφησης πρωτεινη δν ειναι??δν θελουμε οσο το δυνατον πιο αμεση και γρηγορη χορηγηση πρωτεινης στον οργανισμο...δν σας πιανω...


 μη φοβασαι δεν πεθαινεις :01. Mr. Green: μια χαρα θα αναπτυχθεις και ετσι...το εκανα και γω στην αρχη...αλλα επινα το 500ml με κανα αμυγδαλωτο παστελι..και κατεβαινε το γαλα κατω αερας,ηταν τελειο

----------


## loukiss

καλα και γω το εκανα αυτο οταν δν ηξερα οτι η πρωτεινη του απορροφαται αργα...

----------


## beefmeup

καλυτερα αυγα(ασπραδια μετα προπο),που εγραψε κ ο ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ στην αρχη..

τωρα αν δεν εχεις αυγα,αν δεν εχεις σκονες..τι να κανεις..πιες γαλα,αλλα δεν ειναι το ιδανικο.ειναι λυση εκτακτης αναγκης.

----------


## loukiss

> καλυτερα αυγα(ασπραδια μετα προπο),που εγραψε κ ο ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ στην αρχη..
> 
> τωρα αν δεν εχεις αυγα,αν δεν εχεις σκονες..τι να κανεις..πιες γαλα,αλλα δεν ειναι το ιδανικο.ειναι λυση εκτακτης αναγκης.


τωρα μαλιστα...απλα μπερδευτηκα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Toast:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

παντως αυτο της Δελτα Advance με 70% λιγοτερη λακτοζη ειναι πολυ καλυτερο πιστευω...δεν ειναι και τοσο κακη λυση!!!γιατι ερευνες που εχουν γινει για το γαλα μεταπροπ οπως ανεφερα πιο πανω και περισσοτερο με το 3.5% εχουν δειξει καλη μυικη αναπτυξη διαστημα 4-6 εβδομαδων

----------


## dionisos

Το γάλα νομίζω περιέχει καζείνη κατά 80% και ορό γάλακτος (whey) κατά 20% οπότε για να πάρουμε την απαραίτητη ποσότητα whey που θέλουμε μεταπροπονητικά πρέπει να πιούμε γύρω στα 4 lt γάλα ή και παραπάνω!!!

----------


## loukiss

με το λιπος ομως τι γινεται κομπρα??

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Το γάλα νομίζω περιέχει καζείνη κατά 80% και ορό γάλακτος (whey) κατά 20% οπότε για να πάρουμε την απαραίτητη ποσότητα whey που θέλουμε μεταπροπονητικά πρέπει να πιούμε γύρω στα 4 lt γάλα ή και παραπάνω!!!


  :02. Shock: τι λε ρεεε??καπου κανεις λαθος με την πρωτεινη...κοιτα καποια συσκευασια

----------


## giannis64

το μεταπροπονητικο όπως και το πρωινό είναι τα πιο σημαντικά γεύματα!
στο μεταπροπονητικο αν βάλεις γάλα μένεις πολύ πίσω, και όπως αναφέρθηκε και πιο πάνω είναι λύση ανάγκης.

και αν σκεφτούμε ότι παίρνουμε και δεξτροζη για να μεταφερθούν και να αφομοιωθούν αμινοξέα και υδατάνθρακες γρηγορότερα, σκεφτείτε πόσο άκυρο είναι το γάλα μεταπροπονητικα!

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> με το λιπος ομως τι γινεται κομπρα??


 κοιτα,αμα εχεις θεμα με το λιπος μπορεις να πιεις το 1.5%! Ενα παραδειγμα στα 250ml εχει 3.8γρ λιπος απο τα οποια τα 2.5 κορεσμενα και γυρω στα 9γρ πρωτεινη....πιες 750 ml με γυρω στα 27γρ πρωτεινη,11.5 γρ λιπος απο τα οποια 7.5 κορεσμενα..δε τα θεωρω πολλα τα λιπαρα εαν εχεις ισορροπημενη διατροφη την υπολοιπη μερα και εξαλλου το κανεις 1 φορα τη μερα :01. Wink:

----------


## loukiss

βασικα εννοουσα οτι μεταπροπονητικα το λιπος δν θα καθυστερησει ακομα περισσοτερο την απορροφηση της πρωτεινης??δν εχω κανενα προβλημα μ τ λιπος αντιθετως ^^

----------


## deluxe

Ειναι προτιμοτερο να πινουμε την whey με γαλα *0%*, παρα με νερο!

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Ειναι προτιμοτερο να πινουμε την whey με γαλα *0%*, παρα με νερο!


 για πες μας το λογο

----------


## superman79

> Ειναι προτιμοτερο να πινουμε την whey με γαλα *0%*, παρα με νερο!


νερο deluxe, νερο, για γρηγορη αφομοιωση απο τον οργανισμο.το γαλα δε θα σε βοηθησει πολυ

----------


## deluxe

Εξαιτιας της καζεϊνης που εχει το γαλα. Το ειχα διαβασει σε ενα αρθρο.

----------


## superman79

> Εξαιτιας της καζεϊνης που εχει το γαλα. Το ειχα διαβασει σε ενα αρθρο.


η καζεινη δεν ειναι και τοσο απαραιτητη μεταπροπονητικα.

----------


## KATERINI 144

στους μικρες ηλικιες 16-20 χρονών με τον μεταβολισμό που εχουν οτι και  να φάνε μικρο το κακο, αλλα μη μιλάτε γενικά και αόριστα, θα ξεχάσουμε  και αυτα που ξέρουμε σε λίγο. 






> Ειναι προτιμοτερο να πινουμε την whey με γαλα *0%*, παρα με νερο!


για ποτε?! για ποια χρονική στιγμή?  μιλας με γρίφους ντελουξ...

----------


## deluxe

> για ποτε?! για ποια χρονική στιγμή?  μιλας με γρίφους ντελουξ...


Μαλλον εσυ δε διαβαζεις σωστα τον τιτλο του θεματος.

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Μαλλον εσυ δε διαβαζεις σωστα τον τιτλο του θεματος.


και εσυ τωρα λες πως την whey αν την πιουμε μαζι με γαλα ειναι καλύτερα για μεταπροπονητικο? ακου ντελουξ, εγω μια χαρα διαβαζω, εσυ οταν δεν ξερεις-γνωριζεις καλύτερα ειναι να μη λες γνώμη η τουλάχιστον να λες ετσι νομίζω η ετσι φαντάζομαι για να μη μπερδεύεις τους αρχάριους οπως εισαι και εσύ.

----------


## deluxe

> νερο deluxe, νερο, για γρηγορη αφομοιωση απο τον οργανισμο.το γαλα δε θα σε βοηθησει πολυ


Το γρηγοροτερο δεν ειναι παντα και το καλυτερο.

************************************

* *****μετάφρασε το  πρώτα****
*

----------


## beefmeup

delux,ΠΙΝΕ γαλα,κ τρωγε κουακερ μεταπροπονητικα.

κουακ,κουακ

αυτο για τα ανβολικα ρε,τι σχεση εχει??

δεν φταιει κανεις αλλος,εμεις φταιμε που σου απανταμε,ρε.

----------


## KATERINI 144

*ντελουξ μηπως θες να πας διακοπές κανένα χρόνο?! αν ξαναβαλεις λινκ παρομοιου τυπου εφυγες!!!!!

κατανοητό?!*

----------


## deluxe

Μαλιστα, σβηστηκαν και τα αρθρα.. Πολυ καλα. Αρχιζω να καταλαβαινω αρκετα πραματα τωρα.

----------


## beefmeup

ζητω επαναφορα του τελευταιου ποστ,του ντελουξ,γιαιτ δεν προλαβα να το κανω κουοτ.

----------


## deluxe

> και εσυ τωρα λες πως την whey αν την πιουμε μαζι με γαλα ειναι καλύτερα για μεταπροπονητικο? ακου ντελουξ, εγω μια χαρα διαβαζω, εσυ οταν δεν ξερεις-γνωριζεις καλύτερα ειναι να μη λες γνώμη η τουλάχιστον να λες ετσι νομίζω η ετσι φαντάζομαι για να μη μπερδεύεις τους αρχάριους οπως εισαι και εσύ.


Εγω ποσταρα το αρθρο, για να δεις οτι δεν ειναι γνωμη μου, αλλα γνωμη πολλων PRO και μετα απο ερευνες, και εσυ το εσβησες. Να μη λες οτι γραφω ο,τι μου κατεβει..

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Εγω ποσταρα το αρθρο, για να δεις οτι δεν ειναι γνωμη μου, αλλα γνωμη πολλων PRO και μετα απο ερευνες, και εσυ το εσβησες. Να μη λες οτι γραφω ο,τι μου κατεβει..


κατάλαβες αυτο που σου είπα η εισαι τόσο πολύ καμένος?! 

εσυ πινε γαλα η οτι αλλο θες, την λαθος γνωμη σου δεν θα την περασεις στον κοσμο, το καταλαβες?!

----------


## beefmeup

ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ εγω θελω το ποστ που ελεγε για αναβολικα..

δλδ τι θες να πεις ρε μεγαλε,ντελουξ,με αυτο??

----------


## Rampage

Εντάξει παιδιά πήρα τις απαντήσεις που ήθελα!!!! Ετσι κι αλλιώς και εγώ τώρα για αρχή πινω μεχρι να καταλήξω σε τι συμπληρωμα να πάρω!!!

Ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## -beba-

Πάρε μια whey πρωτείνη και δεξτρόζη για μεταπροπονητικό. Αν πιεις τόσο γάλα μαζεμένο να τρέχεις στην τουαλέτα μετά.

----------


## KATERINI 144

> ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ εγω θελω το ποστ που ελεγε για αναβολικα..
> 
> δλδ τι θες να πεις ρε μεγαλε,ντελουξ,με αυτο??






> Και εννοειται οτι ειμαι αρχαριος, αλλα το εχω παρει αποφαση και οτι  "χτισω" θα το κανω χωρις αναβολικα, εστω και αν δεν ειναι το  μεγιστο.



αυτο μαλλον εννοεις μπιφ. 


ελεος..........................

----------


## beefmeup

ναι αυτο..

τι σχεση εχει το γαλα μεταπροπο,με τα αναβολικα,μονο αυτος το καταλαβαινει..

οτι ναναι..αλλα ειπα πιο πανω δεν φταει αυτος,εμεις που απανταμε.

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Εγω ποσταρα το αρθρο, για να δεις οτι δεν ειναι γνωμη μου, αλλα γνωμη πολλων PRO και μετα απο ερευνες, και εσυ το εσβησες. Να μη λες οτι γραφω ο,τι μου κατεβει..


λινκ απο αλλο φορουμ εβαλες και προσωπικές απόψεις που ταιριάζουν με τη δικη σου, μην αφήνεις εντυπώσεις για αυτους που δεν πρόλαβαν να το διαβάσουν.....

----------


## deluxe

Τα αναβολικα πανε σε καποιους εδω μεσα. 




> εσυ πινε γαλα η οτι αλλο θες, την λαθος γνωμη σου δεν θα την περασεις στον κοσμο, το καταλαβες?!


Επιμενεις να το λες λαθος γνωμη, ε; Ελα παρτο φρεσκο :

από τον GRF

Ένας από τους μεγαλύτερους μύθους που επιμένουν να υπάρχουν στο bodybuilding, είναι ο μύθος ότι πρέπει να αποφεύγεται παντελώς το γάλα στο μεταπροπονητικό γεύμα. Ως γνωστόν, μετά την προπόνηση προτείνεται η κατανάλωση πρωτεΐνης με κύριο σκοπό την αύξηση της συγκέντρωσης αμινοξέων στο αίμα, με σκοπό την ενίσχυση του μυικού αναβολισμού. Για το λόγο αυτό, πολλοί θα συμβουλεύσουν όσους παίρνουν πρωτεΐνη ορρού γάλακτος (whey) σε σκόνη μεταπροπονητικά να την αναμείξουν με νερό και όχι με γάλα, διότι υποτιθέμενα θα επιβραδύνει την απορρόφηση της πρωτεΐνης. Ισχύει όντως κάτι τέτοιο; Και αν όχι, τότε από πού προέρχεται αυτός ο μύθος;

Η πρωτεΐνη γάλακτος αποτελείται περίπου από 80% καζεΐνη και 20% πρωτεΐνη ορρού (whey)[1]. Οι δύο αυτές πρωτεΐνες έχουν την ιδιότητα να απορροφώνται από τον ανθρώπινο οργανισμό με ξεχωριστές ταχύτητες [2].

Η πρωτεΐνη του ορρού απορροφάται αρκετά γρήγορα: Σύμφωνα με δύο έρευνες [3.4], η κατανάλωση 30 γραμμαρίων whey δημιουργεί μετά από μία ώρα 300% αύξηση της συγκέντρωσης των αμινοξέων στο αίμα (υπενθυμίζω ότι οι πρωτεΐνες δεν είναι τίποτε άλλο από πολυμερή των αμινοξέων, δηλαδή "αλυσίδες" όπου ο κάθε "κρίκος" είναι και ένα αμινοξύ"), ενώ μέσα σε 4 ώρες η συγκέντρωσή τους έχει επανέλθει στα φυσιολογικά επίπεδα.

Η καζεΐνη απορροφάται με πιο αργή ταχύτητα: Κατανάλωση 30 γραμμαρίων καζεΐνης δημιουργεί αύξηση 32% στη συγκέντρωση των αμινοξέων του αίματος μετά από μία ώρα, ενώ μετά από 4 ώρες, το ποσοστό είναι 35%, δηλαδή συνεχίζεται η σταθερή παραγωγή αμινοξέων. Η συγκέντρωση των αμινοξέων πέφτει μετά από 8 ώρες περίπου [3,4].

Σε μια έρευνα που δημοσιεύθηκε το 1999 [2], μετρήθηκαν τα επίπεδα αμινοξέων στο αίμα επί 8 ώρες μετά την κατανάλωση άπαχου γάλακτος. Εντός της πρώτης ώρας η συγκέντρωση αμινοξέων ανέβηκε κατακόρυφα λόγω της απορρόφησης της whey, μετά επί τρεις ώρες υπήρξε ένα "plateau" στην συγκέντρωση λόγω της μειούμενης απορρόφησης της whey και της αυξανόμενης απορρόφησης της καζεΐνης, και κατόπιν μέχρι το τέλος των 8 ωρών υπήρξε σταθερή μείωση της απορρόφησης (εδώ κυριαρχεί η καζεΐνη).

Με λίγα λόγια, οι δύο αυτές πρωτεΐνες απορροφώνται ανεξάρτητα η μία από την άλλη. Δεν ευσταθεί λοιπόν ότι η καζεΐνη επιβραδύνει την απορρόφηση άλλων πρωτεϊνών που μπορεί να συνυπάρχουν.

Όλα αυτά κάνουν το μίγμα whey + άπαχο γάλα ιδανικό για γεύμα πριν τον ύπνο (από πρωτεϊνικής πλευράς). Βεβαίως, όσοι δεν χρειάζονται τους υδατάνθρακες που περιέχει το γάλα, θα μπορούσαν να χρησιμοποιήσουν απευθείας πρωτεΐνη γάλακτος σε σκόνη ή μίγμα πρωτεϊνών whey + καζεΐνης σε σκόνη.

Τι συμβαίνει όμως μεταπροπονητικά; Ένα λίτρο άπαχο γάλα περιέχει περίπου 36 γραμμάρια πρωτεΐνης (τόσο γράφει το Νουνού Family 0% που έχω στο ψυγείο μου) [5]. Από αυτά μόλις το 20% είναι whey, δηλαδή 7.2 γραμμάρια. Για να πάρει κανείς μια ικανή ποσότητα πρωτεΐνης ορρού γάλακτος μεταπροπονητικά (περίπου 30 γραμμάρια), χρειάζεται να πιεί 4 λίτρα γάλα (αναλογιστείτε λοιπόν πόσα λίτρα γάλα χρειάστηκαν για να γεμίσει το κουτί με την πρωτεΐνη που έχετε στην κουζίνα σας). Ένας που κατάφερε να τα πιεί ακόμα είναι online με τη λεκάνη της τουαλέτας του.

Αυτός είναι και ο πραγματικός λόγος για τον οποίο αποτρέπεται ο κόσμος να πιεί σκέτο γάλα μετά την προπόνηση. Το πρόβλημα δεν βρίσκεται στην αργή απορρόφηση της καζεΐνης, αλλά με την ουσιαστική ανυπαρξία πρωτεΐνης ορρού γάλακτος π.χ στην ποσότητα γάλακτος που χωράει σε ένα shaker.

Μπορούμε να αναμείξουμε whey με άπαχο γάλα και να το πιούμε μεταπροπονητικά; Και βέβαια. Το γάλα, παρόλο που έχει χαμηλό γλυκαιμικό δείκτη (GI) [6,7], έχει πολύ υψηλό ινσουλινικό δείκτη (II) [8,9]. Πίνοντας λοιπόν άπαχο γάλα με whey μετά την προπόνηση:

1) Ανεβάζουμε κατακόρυφα την ινσουλίνη για να αντιμετωπίσει τον καταβολισμό.
2) Προμηθεύουμε τον οργανισμό μας με πρωτεΐνη γρήγορης απορρόφησης με σκοπό την ταχύτατη υπεραμινοξαιμία (και περαιτέρω μυική σύνθεση).
3) Προμηθεύουμε τον οργανισμό μας με πρωτεΐνη αργής απορρόφησης για προστασία από τον μυϊκό καταβολισμό (ο οποίος γίνεται παράλληλα με τη μυϊκή σύνθεση τις μεταπροπονητικές ώρες).
4) Παρέχουμε στον οργανισμό μας ό,τι περιέχει το άπαχο γάλα από βιταμίνες (ακόμη και τις λιποδιαλυτές που υπάρχουν διαλυμένες στη ελάχιστη - δεν είναι απολύτως μηδενική - ποσότητα λίπους που έχει το γάλα 0%) και μέταλλα, όπως ασβέστιο.

Να επισημάνω το γεγονός ότι αναφέρομαι σε άπαχο γάλα. Εάν το γάλα περιέχει λιπαρά, τότε θα επιβραδυνθεί η χώνεψη και άρα η απορρόφηση των συστατικών.

Αναμείξτε λοιπόν την whey σας σε άπαχο γάλα (+ ό,τι άλλο βάζετε, δεξτρόζη, φρούτα, κτλ.) μετά την προπόνηση άφοβα.

Παραπομπές
[1] http://www.johnberardi.com/articles/...on/bedtime.htm
[2] "Assessment of net postprandial protein utilization of 15N-labelled milk nitrogen in human subjects", Br. J. Nutr. Mar;81(3):227-34, 1999.
[3] "The digestion rate of protein is an independent regulating factor of postprandial protein retention", Dangin, M, et al. Am J Physiol Endocrinol Metab. 280:E340-E348, 2001.
[4] "Slow and fast dietary proteins differently modulate postprandial protein accretion", Boirie, Y, et al. Proc Natl Acad Sci USA. 94:14930-14935, 1997.
[5] Ψυγείο GR Femuscle.  :01. Wink: 
[6] "International table of glycemic index and glycemic load values" 2002, Kaye Foster-Powell, Susanna HA Holt and Janette C Brand-Miller, Am. J. Clin. Nutr., Vol. 76, No. 1, 5-56, 2002.
[7] http://www.mendosa.com/gilists.htm
[8] "Inconsistency between glycemic and insulinemic responses to regular and fermented milk products.", Ostman EM, Liljeberg Elmstahl HG, Bjorck IM., Am J Clin Nutr. 2001 Jul;74(1):96-100.
[9] http://www.mendosa.com/insulin_index.htm


Δες τον GRF απο κοντα και μετα ελα μιλα.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Δες τον GRF απο κοντα και μετα ελα μιλα.


 εχεις φωτο του?? :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Polyneikos

Λοιπον αυτο το άρθρο είναι από ενα μελος του φόρουμ ,τον GRF o οποίος είναι και διαχειριστης σε αλλο bbing φορουμ,εμπειρος αθλητης και με γνωσεις,μην χρησιμοποιείτε το όνομα αλλων για να υποστηριξετε την αποψη σας..
Απλα δεν συνηθιζουμε να χρησιμοποιουμε λινκς αλλων φόρουμ,μπορουμε να επικαλουμαστε αποσπασματα αρκει να αναφερεται ο αρθρογραφος γιατι έτσι είναι το σωστο.
*Ας μην αναλωθουμε περισσότερο με κατι αλλο,παρα μονο ότι αφορα το τόπικ,το βρίσκω ενδιαφερον προς συζητηση.Παμε λοιπον.*

----------


## beefmeup

> Τα αναβολικα πανε σε καποιους εδω μεσα. 
> 
> Επιμενεις να το λες λαθος γνωμη, ε; Ελα παρτο φρεσκο :
> 
> Δες τον GRF απο κοντα και μετα ελα μιλα.


ντελουξ,οι ατακες σου,μου θυμιζουν 2α δημοτικου.

μια ερευνα,αν δεν υπαρξει 2η-3η να εχει τα ιδια αποτελεσματα,ΔΕΝ ειναι συμπερασματικη,απλα δινει μια κατευθυνση που χριζει περισοτερης ερευνας.

κ αυτο παει για ΟΛΕΣ τις ερευνες.

α,κ αυτο για τα αναβολικα σε ποιους παει,για ναχουμε καλο ερωτημα?

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

και ποιός ο λόγος να πίνουμε γάλα μετα την προπόνηση εκτός αν μας αρέσει , εγω το εχω ξαναπεί το γάλα είναι καλό αλλα για τα μωρά , τα γαλακτοκομικα για τούς ενήλικες είναι καλύτερα και αν τρώμε σωστα παίρνουμε την πρωτείνη μας απο ορο γάλακτος που αυτή η ποσότητα που λαμβάνουμε σε γουέι θέλει πολλα λίτρα να επεξεργαστούν γάλακτος για να την πάρουμε , οπότε ποιός ο λόγος να πνιγόμαστε σε μια κουταλια νερό .

εγω παλιά πρίν 20 χρόνια θυμάμε έπινα γάλα με την πρωτείνη μετα την προπόνηση , αργότερα το έκοψα με χαλούσε το στομάχι αλλα δεν είδα και καμία απώλεια , για να πω ήταν ενα πλήγμα , οπότε τίποτε δεν είναι μονόδρομος και πολλα είναι και προσωπικές απόψεις του καθενός

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Δες τον GRF απο κοντα και μετα ελα μιλα.


τωρα να μπλεξω τον ανθρωπο που δε μου φταιει σε τιποτα δε λεει, να βγάλω μια ερευνά που να λεει με το ουίσκι γίνεσαι τούμπανο παλι δε λεει γιατι μπορει να την ακολουθήσεις και να γινεις ρούκονας, ειμαι σε αδιεξοδο  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## deluxe

Υπαρχουν πολλες ερευνες, αλλα καποιος μου ζητησε μεταφραση και τα αγγλικα μου δεν ειναι τοσο καλα.. Ουτε εχω και το χρονο να μεταφραζω 10αδες ερευνες..

Οσους τους ενοχλει η λακτοζη μπορουν να παιρνουν γαλα χωρις ή με  μειωμενη λακτοζη ή ταμπλετες λακτασης.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

εγω παντως αυτο που εχω να πω ειναι οτι καλο ειναι ο καθενας να δοκιμασει αυτα τα 2 που λεμε,δηλαδη ή Whey+dextroze ή Whey+γαλα(+δεξ αν θελει) και να βγαλει τα δικα του συμπερασματα...ολοι διαβασανε τωρα στο φορουμ οτι πρεπει whey+dex και το εχουν δεσει..δεν ειναι νομος αυτο...μπορει να εχεις εξισου καλα αποτελεσματα και με το αλλο....καλο ειναι να υπαρχει ποικιλια σε τετοια θεματα,να δοκιμαζουμε και να βλεπουμε παιδια :08. Toast:  :08. Toast: 

Φιλικα,
Μανος :01. Wink:

----------


## deluxe

http://stronglifts.com/milk-post-wor...d-muscle-gains

Αρκετα ενδιαφερον.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Υπαρχουν πολλες ερευνες, αλλα καποιος μου ζητησε μεταφραση και τα αγγλικα μου δεν ειναι τοσο καλα.. Ουτε εχω και το χρονο να μεταφραζω 10αδες ερευνες..


Ενταξει,ευχαριστουμε για το λινκ.Ο λόγος που απλα ζηταμε μια μικρη περίληψη καθε φορα στα ελληνικα είναι αφενος γιατι είμαστε ενα ελληνικο φόρουμ και αφετερου γιατι ενα 20% αναγνωστων ίσως δεν είανι σε καλο επίπεδο να διαβασουν αγγλικα αρθρα,θα θελαμε να υπάρχει μια σφαιρικη άποψη του θεματος για καποιον που διαβαζει το τόπικ και δεν εχει την δυνατότητα να το μεταφρασει.Δεν το κανουμε για να σας "τρεχουμε".

----------


## Andrikos

Το γάλα έχει πρωτεΐνη νομίζω, γιατί δεν κάνει για bodybuilding;  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## deluxe

Επειδη καποιοι υποστηριζουν οτι το γρηγοροτερο ειναι και το καλυτερο. Οποτε αφηστε και την whey, παρτε υδρολυμενη και κατα την διαρκεια να πινετε υδρολυμενη καζεϊνη ( peptopro ).

Αυτα επινε και ο arnold. Ετη μπροστα ηταν.

----------


## beefmeup

κανεις δεν ειπε οτι το γαλα δεν κανει για ββ.

τιτλος θρεντ..

1 λίτρο γάλα 1,5% για μεταπροπονητικό ρόφημα????

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

παιδες,το αρ8ρο λεει οτι ο συνδυασμος γρηγορης και αργης πρωτεινης ως προς την απορροφηση ειναι το καλυτερο γιατι σε κραταει περισσοτερο...δοκιμαζει ο καθενας αν θελει και βλεπει...εγω παντως απο σημερα ψηνομαι για 500ml γαλα+Whey...δεν πιστευω οτι θα χασω μυς απο αυτο ή ο,τιδηποτε αλλο :08. Toast:

----------


## deluxe

Μολις μου τελειωσει η whey θα δοκιμασω μονο γαλα για μεταπροπονητικο ροφημα, 1 λιτρο 0% για 15-30 ημερες και θα πω αποτελεσματα.

----------


## stamthedrum

> Το γάλα έχει πρωτεΐνη νομίζω, γιατί δεν κάνει για bodybuilding;


+1

----------


## Polyneikos

Ενταξει παιδια,το γαλα δεν αποκλείεται από το bbing αλλα εδω μιλαμε για το μεταπροπονητικο.
Βεβαιως και εχει πρωτεινη,την οποια επιδιωκουμε,το πρόβλημα είναι ότι ανα 100 ml εχει 3 και κατι γρ πρωτεινης ,οπότε στο 1 ποτηρι 250 ml έχει 8 γρ.Αν καποιος θελει να παρει τα 30-35 γρ πρωτεινης ανα γευμα απλα πρεπει να πιει 4 ποτηρια,ΑΝ το αναζητησει μονο απο γαλα.
Αλλοι το αντεχουν,εγω προσωπικα χωρίς να εχω δυσανεξεια σε λακτοζη θα με  φουσκωναν   πολυ 4 ποτηρια,αλλους τους στελνει και τουαλετα αμεσα.
Το χρησιμοποιω αλλα προσθετικα ως προς την ποσότητα πρωτεινης,π.χ. 1 scoop πρωτεινης με 1 ποτηρι γαλα το πρωι μου δίνει την ποσότητα που επιδιωκω,το ίδιο και στο μεταπροπονητικο.
Τωρα όσο για τους χρόνους απορροφησης και τις διαφορες τους είναι μεγαλη συζητηση και με αντικρουομενες απόψεις.

----------


## Andrikos

Από προσωπική εμπειρία έχω δοκιμάσει  να πίνω μισό λίτρο γάλα μεταπροπονητικά και δεν είχε καμία διαφορά με άλλες πηγές πρωτεΐνης,, είτε μιλάμε για whey , είτε για whey με γάλα , είτε για κρέας. Και δεν περίμενα κάτι άλλο. Επίσης το ότι είναι μεταπροπονητικό γεύμα δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχουν αμινοξέα ήδη στο αίμα. 

Αναρωτιέμαι γιατί ντε και καλά πρέπει να δημιουργούμε αποδιοπομπαίους τράγους στην διατροφή και να χάνουμε το δάσος. 
Δεν μπορώ να συλλάβω πώς τροφές που έχουν αμινοξέα σχεδόν σε ίδιες αναλογίες έχουν τελείως διαφορετική μεταχείριση , το γάλα είναι η απόλυτη διατροφική καταστροφή αλλά η whey που προέρχεται από το γάλα είναι το άγιο δισκοπότηρο και το απόλυτο μεταπροπονητικό.

----------


## giannis64

εγώ πάλι θέλω να ρωτήσω.....

γιατί μετά την προπόνηση παίρνουμε δεξτροζη?
γιατί μετά την προπόνηση παίρνουμε μαλτο?
γιατί μετά την προπόνηση κάνει κάποιος χρήση ινσουλίνης?

θέλω κάποιος να μου απαντήσει!!!

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Από προσωπική εμπειρία έχω δοκιμάσει να πίνω μισό λίτρο γάλα μεταπροπονητικά και δεν είχε καμία διαφορά με άλλες πηγές πρωτεΐνης,, είτε μιλάμε για whey , είτε για whey με γάλα , είτε για κρέας. Και δεν περίμενα κάτι άλλο. Επίσης το ότι είναι μεταπροπονητικό γεύμα δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχουν αμινοξέα ήδη στο αίμα. 
> 
> Αναρωτιέμαι γιατί ντε και καλά πρέπει να δημιουργούμε αποδιοπομπαίους τράγους στην διατροφή και να χάνουμε το δάσος. 
> Δεν μπορώ να συλλάβω πώς τροφές που έχουν αμινοξέα σχεδόν σε ίδιες αναλογίες έχουν τελείως διαφορετική μεταχείριση , το γάλα είναι η απόλυτη διατροφική καταστροφή αλλά η whey που προέρχεται από το γάλα είναι το άγιο δισκοπότηρο και το απόλυτο μεταπροπονητικό.


 +1000000000000 :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown: 

δεν μπορω να συμφωνησω περισσοτερο...αυτο ηθελα να πω και γω πιο πανω με ηπιο τροπο...γιατι μου σπαει τα νευρα οταν μπαινει καποιος καινουργιος στο φορουμ και ρωταει τι να πινει μεταπροπ και πλακωνουν ολοι "Whey+dex" λες και ειναι μονοδρομος,επειδη το διαβασανε στο φορουμ...μην το παρει κανεις προσωπικα.φιλικα μιλαω :08. Turtle:  :08. Toast:

----------


## deluxe

> εγώ πάλι θέλω να ρωτήσω.....
> 
> γιατί μετά την προπόνηση παίρνουμε δεξτροζη?
> γιατί μετά την προπόνηση παίρνουμε μαλτο?
> γιατί μετά την προπόνηση κάνει κάποιος χρήση ινσουλίνης?
> 
> θέλω κάποιος να μου απαντήσει!!!


Και η βρωμη καλη ειναι...

+ Οτι εχει βιταμινες και ιχνοστοιχεια + φυτικες ινες..





> μην το παρει κανεις προσωπικα


Και να το παρει καποιος προσωπικα δε πειραζει. Δημοκρατια δεν εχουμε; Εγω ακουω ολες τις γνωμες, σεβαστες, αλλα οχι και δεκτες.

----------


## giannis64

> εγώ πάλι θέλω να ρωτήσω.....
> 
> γιατί μετά την προπόνηση παίρνουμε δεξτροζη?
> γιατί μετά την προπόνηση παίρνουμε μαλτο?
> γιατί μετά την προπόνηση κάνει κάποιος χρήση ινσουλίνης?
> 
> θέλω κάποιος να μου απαντήσει!!!





> Και η βρωμη καλη ειναι...
> 
> + Οτι εχει βιταμινες και ιχνοστοιχεια + φυτικες ινες..
> 
> .


τωρα βρε ντελουξ εσυ μου απαντησες με αυτο που μου εγραψες???

οχι τπτ αλλα δεν καταλαβενω την σκεψη της απαντησης και το νοημα!! :01. Unsure:

----------


## deluxe

Απαντησα συμφωνα με το σκεπτικο σου που το ποσταρες, ισως και να κανω λαθος.

----------


## GEORGEXX1

ουτως η αλος ακρη δεν βγαινει, αφου ο στοχος ειναι να αναιρεσουμε τα παντα
χτυπηστε μεταπροπονητικα και μια μακαροναδα που εχει μεσα αυγα και γαλα και ολα καλα.

----------


## dionisos

Έχουμε ανάγκη ή όχι από πρωτείνη ταχείας απορρόφησης (whey) μετά την προπόνηση;; Από απλό υδατάνθρακα, λέγε με δεξτρόζη, γλυκόζη κτλ;;; Καλό είναι να ακούγονται τα πάντα αλλά να υπάρχει και μία βάση γιατί στο τέλος θα αμφισβητήσουμε και τη συμβολή των πρωτεινών στην μυική ανάπτυξη!

----------


## Polyneikos

> +1000000000000
> 
> δεν μπορω να συμφωνησω περισσοτερο...αυτο ηθελα να πω και γω πιο πανω με ηπιο τροπο...γιατι μου σπαει τα νευρα οταν μπαινει καποιος καινουργιος στο φορουμ και ρωταει τι να πινει μεταπροπ και πλακωνουν ολοι "Whey+dex" λες και ειναι μονοδρομος,επειδη το διαβασανε στο φορουμ...μην το παρει κανεις προσωπικα.φιλικα μιλαω


Λοιπον σου απανταω φιλε μου γιατί ειναι απαραίτητος υδατανθρακας μετα την προπονηση:




> Ένα συμπλήρωμα που να συνδυάζει υδατάνθρακες υψηλού γλυκαιμικού δείκτη αμέσως μετά την προπόνηση θα αυξήσει άμεσα τα επίπεδα γλυκόζης στο αίμα και θα προκαλέσει μια κατάσταση υπεργλυκαιμίας. Αυτό με τη σειρά του θα προκαλέσει αύξηση στην παραγωγή ινσουλίνης. 
> Η νέα ποσότητα ινσουλίνης στο αίμα θα οδηγήσει τα απαραίτητα γλυκόζη και αμινοξέα στους μυς με αυξημένη ταχύτητα. 
> Τα αυξημένα αυτά επίπεδα γλυκόζης θα αρχίσουν να προκαλούν νέα έκκριση αυξητικής ορμόνης στο αίμα, την ορμόνη κλειδί για την παραγωγή του αυξητικού παράγοντα ινσουλίνης (Insulin Growth Factor). 
> 
> Γιατί υδατάνθρακες υψηλού γλυκαιμικού δείκτη; Γιατί προσφέρουν αυξημένους ρυθμούς απορρόφησης και απότομη έκκριση ινσουλίνης. *Όσο το γρηγορότερο μεταφερθεί η γλυκόζη στο αίμα και στους μυς, τόσο λιγότερη πρωτείνη καταστρέφεται και τόσο περισσότερο γλυκογόνο αποθηκεύεται.*


Αν αναιρεσουμε και τα παραπανω ξεκιναμε το bbing από πολλα χρόνια πίσω.Δεν εχω να καταθεσω κατι αλλο στο εν λόγω τόπικ,τα ειπα για το γαλα αλλα αν ξαναξεκιναμε από τα δεδομενα και να τα αναιρουμε εγω δεν θα παρω,ευχαριστω !!
(Παντα μιλαμε για τις ιδανικες καταστασεις,δεν σημαινει ότι αν καποιος δεν τα κανει με αυτον τον τρόπο ότι θα του συμβει κατι) :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## giannis64

> το μεταπροπονητικο όπως και το πρωινό είναι τα πιο σημαντικά γεύματα!
> στο μεταπροπονητικο αν βάλεις γάλα μένεις πολύ πίσω, και όπως αναφέρθηκε και πιο πάνω είναι λύση ανάγκης.
> 
> και αν σκεφτούμε ότι παίρνουμε και δεξτροζη για να μεταφερθούν και να αφομοιωθούν αμινοξέα και υδατάνθρακες γρηγορότερα, σκεφτείτε πόσο άκυρο είναι το γάλα μεταπροπονητικα!





> εγώ πάλι θέλω να ρωτήσω.....
> 
> γιατί μετά την προπόνηση παίρνουμε δεξτροζη?
> γιατί μετά την προπόνηση παίρνουμε μαλτο?
> γιατί μετά την προπόνηση κάνει κάποιος χρήση ινσουλίνης?
> 
> θέλω κάποιος να μου απαντήσει!!!





> Λοιπον σου απανταω φιλε μου γιατί ειναι απαραίτητος υδατανθρακας μετα την προπονηση:
> 
> 
> 
> Αν αναιρεσουμε και τα παραπανω ξεκιναμε το bbing από πολλα χρόνια πίσω.Δεν εχω να καταθεσω κατι αλλο στο εν λόγω τόπικ,τα ειπα για το γαλα αλλα αν ξαναξεκιναμε από τα δεδομενα και να τα αναιρουμε εγω δεν θα παρω,ευχαριστω !!
> (Παντα μιλαμε για τις ιδανικες καταστασεις,δεν σημαινει ότι αν καποιος δεν τα κανει με αυτον τον τρόπο ότι θα του συμβει κατι)


+1 :03. Thumb up: 
η ερωτησεις μου ηταν η απαντηση!

----------


## giorgospet

Το γάλα περιέχει λακτόζη , δεν είναι λίγο κοροϊδία προς τον εαυτό σου να πληρώνεις παραπάνω για προϊόντα χωρίς λακτόζη και εσύ να την προσθέτεις μετά;;;; Τώρα για τον συναθλητή που ρωτάει, πιστεύω ότι δεν σε συμφέρει οικονομικά να πίνεις γάλα από το να αγοράσεις μια πρωτεΐνη. Αν βέβαια δεν θέλεις 6-7 ασπράδια είναι πολύ καλύτερα.

----------


## deluxe

Τουλαχιστον το γαλα ξερουμε τι περιεχει και ειναι πιο υγιεινο απο τις ουσιες που βαζουν μεσα στις πρωτεϊνες.

Βρεθηκαν σε ορισμενες πρωτεϊνες μικροποσοτητες ιρωϊνης και αλλων εθιστικων ουσιων, ωστε ο χρηστης να συνηθιζει και να αγοραζει συνεχεια whey. Δε ξερω αν το ακουσατε.

----------


## Polyneikos

E καλα τωρα,ενταξει.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ρε παιδια αυτο έπρεπε να έχει κλείσει ήδη το θέμα , λέμε τα ίδια με διαφορετικό τρόπο , απλα είναι τα πράματα για να πάρουμε την πρωτείνη που θέλουμε απο γάλα θα πρέπει να κάνουμε το στομάχι αερόστατο εκτός των περιπτώσεων που κάποιοι δεν μπορούν να το πιούν .

γι αυτο βγήκαν και τα συμπληρώματα να παίρνουμε τις ποσότητες πρωτείνης που χρειαζόμαστε χωρίς να πάρουμε σαβούρα .

η καλύτερη φυσική πηγή πρωτείνης για μενα είναι το αυγό με την υψηλότερη βιολογική αξία και είναι προτιμότερο για κάποιον που δεν παίρνει συμπλήρωμα να φάει μερικά αυγα , το γάλα κανείς δεν είπε πως είναι ακατάλληλο αλλα είναι "λίγο "

και ενας που γυμνάζετε και χρειάζετε μεγάλες ποσότητες θρεπτικών συστατικών γιατι να γεμίζει το ρεζερβουάρ με άχρηστες ποσότητες , αυτό πιστεύω ενοούν αυτοί που λέν ότι δεν είναι καλή λύση το γάλα μεταπροπονητικα .

αλλα και πάλι λένε "περι ορέξεως κολοκυθόπιτα "γούστα είναι αυτα εμένα το γαλα μου αρέσει το πρωί στα δημητριακά η το βράδυ αλλα προτημώ το γιαούρτι και όχι άπαχα και χαζά τα νορμάλ

----------


## dionisos

> Τουλαχιστον το γαλα ξερουμε τι περιεχει και ειναι πιο υγιεινο απο τις ουσιες που βαζουν μεσα στις πρωτεϊνες.
> 
> Βρεθηκαν σε ορισμενες πρωτεϊνες μικροποσοτητες ιρωϊνης και αλλων εθιστικων ουσιων, ωστε ο χρηστης να συνηθιζει και να αγοραζει συνεχεια whey. Δε ξερω αν το ακουσατε.


Με την ίδια λογική γιατί δεν βάζουν εθιστικές ουσίες και στο γάλα, στη μπύρα, το κρασί κτλ ώστε να εθιστούμε και να τα αγοράζουμε συνέχεια;

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καλα τωρα μην είμαστε μοιρολάτρες , γιατι και σε παιδικές τροφες εχουν βρεθεί και διοξίνες και σε πολλα τρόφιμα ακατάληλες ουσίες , οι σοβαρές εταιρίες δεν διακινδυνεύουν το όνομά τους και κάνουν αυστηρούς ελέγχους , γιατι μετα τούς έφαγε η μαρμάγκα .

εδω στο γάλα που είναι αγνό φυσικό προιόν αν προέρχετε απο τρελή αγελάδα την βάψαμε και αυτα δεν ελέγχονται κιόλας σε πολλές περιπτώσεις η όταν ανακαλυφθεί η πατάτα είναι αργα , γι αυτο ας μην τα βλέπουμε τόσο μαύρα όλα , γιατι υπάρχουν και αξιόπιστα προιόντα και με αυστηρούς και τακτικούς ελέγχους εταιρίες , αρκεί να μην είναι αγνώστου προελεύσεως προιόντα και το κρητήριο αγοράς να μην είναι το κόστος απλα και μόνο

----------


## deluxe

Παντως το γαλα εχει μοναδικο υδατανθρακα την λακτοζη που ειδα οτι εχει γλυκαιμικο δεικτη 47, πολυ μικρο δλδ.. 

Τωρα δε ξερω τι γινεται σε περιπτωση αναμειξης λακτοζης με δεξτροζη.

----------


## giannis64

δεν υπάρχει σύγκριση των δυο αυτών!!!

άλλο το ένα άλλο το άλλο!!

----------


## giorgospet

> Τουλαχιστον το γαλα ξερουμε τι περιεχει και ειναι πιο υγιεινο απο τις ουσιες που βαζουν μεσα στις πρωτεϊνες.
> 
> Βρεθηκαν σε ορισμενες πρωτεϊνες μικροποσοτητες ιρωϊνης και αλλων εθιστικων ουσιων, ωστε ο χρηστης να συνηθιζει και να αγοραζει συνεχεια whey. Δε ξερω αν το ακουσατε.


Εγώ έχω ακούσει ότι στο tribulus βάζουν viagra για να νομίζεις ότι ανεβάζει την τεστο. (πλάκα κάνω). 
Σε παρακαλώ διάβασε περί λακτόζης και θα καταλάβεις τον λόγο που δεν την θέλουμε.

----------


## sogoku

Οπως ειπς και Ο πολυνεικος και ο κατερινη στην αρχη.
Το ιδεωδες θα ητανε πχ δεξτροζη με isolate[κατα προσεγγιση μιλαω]
Αν πιεις γαλα δεν θα στερησεις την αναπτυξη σου στο επιπεδο το ερασιτεχνικο το δικο μας.
Οπως και αν μετα το γευμα σου αντι για στηθος ειναι μοσχαρι δεν θα χασεις τιποτα.
Αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου.

----------


## beefmeup

> ουτως η αλος ακρη δεν βγαινει, αφου ο στοχος ειναι να αναιρεσουμε τα παντα
> χτυπηστε μεταπροπονητικα και μια μακαροναδα που εχει μεσα αυγα και γαλα και ολα καλα.


παιδες,εγω κραταω αυτο που ειναι κατι σαν αυτο που θα ποσταρα κ γω,αλλα με προλαβε ο τζορτζ..

δεν εχει σημασια,αν περνεις γαλα μεταπροπο,η σκονη,η διπιττα(γιατι εχουν,πρωτεινη κ υδατανθρακα για τρελη ινσουλινη μιλαμε),κ παιδακια που εχουν προτεινη  κ αυτα..

για να μην ξεχνιομαστε,προτεινη εχει κ το τζατζικι,λογω γαλακτος,κ μαζι με το σκορδο που χει,βοηθαει κ στην θερμογενεση αρα κ στην καυση λιπους.

τωρα αν τα συνδιασσουμε ολα αυτα μαζι,οτι συζηταμε εδω μεσα ειναι καθαρα υποθετικο,κ δεν εχει νοημα.

το θρεντ αυτο,δεν εχει νοημα.

το φορουμ αυτο δεν εχει νοημα.

η διατροφη για ββ δεν εχει νοημα,αφου ολα τα περνουμε απο παντου.

μοντσ κ αντμιν.παρτε ενα ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ λουκετο,κ κρεμαστε ταμπελα"κλειστο μεχρι νεοτερας".

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

τα πραγματα ειναι πολυ απλα...καλο ειναι να ακουγονται διαφορες ερευνες,γνωμες και εμπειριες...και μετα ο καθενας κανει τις δοκιμες του και βλεπει τι τον βοηθαει περισσοτερο...και γω τοσο καιρο πινω isolate+dextroze...ε σημερα για αλλαγη και καθαρα απο περιεργεια ηπια whey isolate+γαλα 500ml... :01. Razz: επιλογες-δοκιμες :08. Turtle:

----------


## giannis64

δεν θα την  καταλάβεις *δυστυχώ*ς την διαφορά!

----------


## beefmeup

> τα πραγματα ειναι πολυ απλα...καλο ειναι να ακουγονται διαφορες ερευνες,γνωμες και εμπειριες...και μετα ο καθενας κανει τις δοκιμες του και βλεπει τι τον βοηθαει περισσοτερο...και γω τοσο καιρο πινω isolate+dextroze...ε σημερα για αλλαγη και καθαρα απο περιεργεια ηπια whey isolate+γαλα 500ml...επιλογες-δοκιμες


καλα σιγουρα,δεν αντιλεγει κανεις,εδω.

αλλα ρε φιλε θα μου λυσεις μια απορεια??

γιατι κατι ατομα εδω μεσα σκιζονται,να μαθουν να κανουν τα παντα σωστα κ ποσταρουν απορειες(κ γω μαζι),αν ειναι να καταληγουμε στο οτι,τελικα ολα λειτουργουν καλα..

δλδ,γιατι να με ρωτανε καποιοι αν μπορει να παρουν λιπος μεταπροπο αν θα παρουν σκετη ζαχαρη,η δεξτροζη,κ αντ αυτου να περνουν waxy,ενω πινουν 1 λιτρο γαλα μεταπροπο??

κ να μην αναφερθω σε τεστ μπουστεροερωτησεις,νιτρικοαπορειες η για πιο περιεργα συμπληρωματα??

δλδ,γιατι τα περνουν ολα αυτα??για να καληξουν να πινουν 1 λιτρο γαλα,μετα προπο??

παραδοξο,δεν νομιζεις??εκτος αν κοροιδευομαστε ολοι εδω μεσα.

----------


## deluxe

Απο τη στιγμη που το γαλα ειναι 0%, που ειναι το προβλημα, ακομα δε μπορω να καταλαβω..

Τεσπα εδω μεσα ο καθενας θελει να επιβαλλει τη δικια του αποψη.

Εγω μολις ηπια whey + 500ml απαχο γαλα και ειμαι σουπερ. Τερμα η δεξτροζη,μαλτο και τα spikes.. Αντε γεια λεμε.

----------


## giannis64

> Απο τη στιγμη που το γαλα ειναι 0%, που ειναι το προβλημα, ακομα δε μπορω να καταλαβω..
> 
> Τεσπα εδω μεσα ο καθενας θελει να επιβαλλει τη δικια του αποψη.
> 
> Εγω μολις ηπια whey + 500ml απαχο γαλα και ειμαι σουπερ. Τερμα η δεξτροζη,μαλτο και τα spikes.. Αντε γεια λεμε.


το αν πιεις γαλα η οτι αλλο θες ειναι δικο σου θεμα και καλα κανεις!

*αλλα δεν απαντησες στις παρακατω ερωτησεις!!*




> εγώ πάλι θέλω να ρωτήσω.....
> 
> γιατί μετά την προπόνηση παίρνουμε δεξτροζη?
> γιατί μετά την προπόνηση παίρνουμε μαλτο?
> γιατί μετά την προπόνηση κάνει κάποιος χρήση ινσουλίνης?
> 
> θέλω κάποιος να μου απαντήσει!!!

----------


## KATERINI 144

> ουτως η αλος ακρη δεν βγαινει, αφου ο στοχος ειναι να αναιρεσουμε τα παντα
> χτυπηστε μεταπροπονητικα και μια μακαροναδα που εχει μεσα αυγα και γαλα και ολα καλα.


αν μάλιστα ειναι και καρμπονάρα θα ειναι οτι πρέπει  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 




> μοντσ κ αντμιν.παρτε ενα ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ λουκετο,κ κρεμαστε ταμπελα"κλειστο  μεχρι νεοτερας".


δεν πειραζει μπιφ, τωρα που τελειωσε και το μουντιαλ με τη θα  ασχολουμαστε?! 





> Οπως ειπς και Ο πολυνεικος και ο κατερινη στην αρχη.
> Το ιδεωδες θα ητανε πχ δεξτροζη με isolate[κατα προσεγγιση μιλαω]
> Αν πιεις γαλα δεν θα στερησεις την αναπτυξη σου στο επιπεδο το ερασιτεχνικο το δικο μας.
> Οπως και αν μετα το γευμα σου αντι για στηθος ειναι μοσχαρι δεν θα χασεις τιποτα.
> Αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου.


η διαφορα ειναι πως αν φας γαλα η μοσχαρι η οτιδήποτε αλλο θα ξαναφάς μετα απο τρεις ωρες γιατί τοτε θα τα χωνέψεις, ενω αν πιεις whey με γλυκόζη θα ξαναφάς μετα απο μισή ωρα το πολύ...
δεν ξερω αν αυτο  λεει τίποτα...

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Απο τη στιγμη που το γαλα ειναι 0%, που ειναι το προβλημα, ακομα δε μπορω να καταλαβω..
> 
> Τεσπα εδω μεσα ο καθενας θελει να επιβαλλει τη δικια του αποψη.
> 
> Εγω μολις ηπια whey + 500ml απαχο γαλα και ειμαι σουπερ. Τερμα η δεξτροζη,μαλτο και τα spikes.. Αντε γεια λεμε.


μπερδεύεσαι νομίζω κανένας δεν θέλει να "επιβάλει" απλα λέει ο καθένας την γνώμη του και εγω προσωπικα δεν τραβάω κανένα ζόρι, αν ο άλλος θέλει ας φάει και πατσά μετα την προπόνηση , μια ζωή ασχολούμε με αυτα και το τι είναι σωστό και μου ταιριάζει το ξέρω πολύ καλα , απλα κάποιοι που έχουν εμπειρία λένε την γνώμη τους για να κάνουν την ζωή των άλλων πιο εύκολη.

τωρα που ήπιες γάλα μετα την προπόνηση και νοιώθεις σούπερ αυτο δεν το κατάλαβα , εδω φάρμακα να πάρεις σε τόσο γρήγορο διάστημα δεν θα καταλάβεις διαφορα , εκτός αν γουργουρίζει η κοιλιά και νομίζεις μεγαλώνουν οι μύς , να κάνουμε και λίγο χιούμορ  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 


πολυ το παιδεψαμε το θέμα και πάλι τα ίδια λέμε εσυ κόλησες στο 0% λές και το πρόβλημα είναι αν είναι 4% μην χαλάσουμε το σχήμα μας .

μην κολάτε ρε σε τέτοια αν ψάξετε στο φόρουμ τα έχουμε αναλύσει αυτα οριζοντίως και καθέτως ,χάνουμε την ουσία έτσι , έχουμε κάνει και τόπικ για το μεταπροπονητικό ρίξτε μια ματιά και κεί εδω το θέμα είναι το γάλα και είπε ο καθένας τις απόψεις του

----------


## deluxe

Απλα κολλαω στο 0%, γιατι με το λιπος μειωνεται και η απορροφηση της πρωτεϊνης. Μονο απαχο γαλα μεταπροπονητικα, αλλιως οχι.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

ΧΑΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΧΑΑΧ....δε μπορω αλλο εχω λιωσει :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: ...ο ντελουξ τα εχει παρει και ειναι αποφασισμενος :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: ...γενικα ολο το team ta spaei...και ο ηλιας με αυτο που λεει :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> καλα σιγουρα,δεν αντιλεγει κανεις,εδω.
> 
> αλλα ρε φιλε θα μου λυσεις μια απορεια??
> 
> γιατι κατι ατομα εδω μεσα σκιζονται,να μαθουν να κανουν τα παντα σωστα κ ποσταρουν απορειες(κ γω μαζι),αν ειναι να καταληγουμε στο οτι,τελικα ολα λειτουργουν καλα..
> 
> δλδ,γιατι να με ρωτανε καποιοι αν μπορει να παρουν λιπος μεταπροπο αν θα παρουν σκετη ζαχαρη,η δεξτροζη,κ αντ αυτου να περνουν waxy,ενω πινουν 1 λιτρο γαλα μεταπροπο??
> 
> κ να μην αναφερθω σε τεστ μπουστεροερωτησεις,νιτρικοαπορειες η για πιο περιεργα συμπληρωματα??
> ...


 ρε συ νταξ σιγα...πες εσυ στον αλλον που σε ρωταει τι πιστευεις  και αστον να κανει οπως κρινει αυτος μετα...και τα αλλα περι νιτρικα και τεστ μπουστερς δεν εχουν να κανουν με το αν πινεις γαλα αντι για νερο μεταπροπ...σιγα τα λαχανα..αυτα εναι λεπτομερειες κατεμε...αν ειναι να δει ο αλλος αποτελεσματα θα δει...αν κανει ολα τα υπολοιπα σωστα αυτο δεν ειναι τπτ :08. Toast:

----------


## beefmeup

> ρε συ νταξ σιγα...πες εσυ στον αλλον που σε ρωταει τι πιστευεις  και αστον να κανει οπως κρινει αυτος μετα...και τα αλλα περι νιτρικα και τεστ μπουστερς δεν εχουν να κανουν με το αν πινεις γαλα αντι για νερο μεταπροπ...σιγα τα λαχανα..αυτα εναι λεπτομερειες κατεμε...αν ειναι να δει ο αλλος αποτελεσματα θα δει...αν κανει ολα τα υπολοιπα σωστα αυτο δεν ειναι τπτ


οχι ξερεις γιατι ρωταω??

γιατι θα πινει γαλα μεταπροπο,κ μετα θα διαμαρτυρεται οτι η προτεινη που περνει δεν ηταν καλη/δεν δουλεψε,κλπ..

αρα,φταιει παλι η προτεινη.

----------


## noz1989

> Απο τη στιγμη που το γαλα ειναι 0%, που ειναι το προβλημα, ακομα δε μπορω να καταλαβω..
> 
> Τεσπα εδω μεσα ο καθενας θελει να επιβαλλει τη δικια του αποψη.
> 
> Εγω μολις ηπια whey + 500ml απαχο γαλα και ειμαι σουπερ. Τερμα η δεξτροζη,μαλτο και τα *spikes*.. Αντε γεια λεμε.


 Καλα εχε υποψιν οτι και μονο whey να πιεις παλι θα γινει spike στην ινσουλινη! :01. Wink:

----------


## sogoku

> η διαφορα ειναι πως αν φας γαλα η μοσχαρι η οτιδήποτε αλλο θα ξαναφάς μετα απο τρεις ωρες γιατί τοτε θα τα χωνέψεις, ενω αν πιεις whey με γλυκόζη θα ξαναφάς μετα απο μισή ωρα το πολύ...
> δεν ξερω αν αυτο  λεει τίποτα...


[/QUOTE]

Δεν το εννουσα ετσι φιλε Κατερινη.Εννοουσα πχ ας πουμε οτι εχω διαβασει οτι το ιδεωδες μεταπροπονητικο ειναι τα ασπραδια[για στερεο μιλω οχι για ροφημα].Αν εσυ φας κοτοπουλο η μοσχαρι αντι για ασπραδια ανεπαισθητη η διαφορα.Ετσι καπως το αντιλαμβανομαι με το γαλα που λετε και εκανα αυτην την παρομοιωση με τα λιγα που ξερω.

----------


## KATERINI 144

sogoku δεν ειναι ανεπαίσθητη η διαφορά στον χρονο απορρόφησης ασπραδιών  μοσχάριoυ.   
τα ασπράδια ειναι μια πολύ καλή λυση για μετα την προπόνηση, το μοσχάρι οχι,   η δικη μου άποψη ετσι! γιατί οπως βλέπεις οι απόψεις διίστανται.

άλλος είπε και για πατσά  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sogoku

Στο να δω καποια διαφορα στο σωμα μου[και γενικοτερα σε τετοιο επιπεδο] συνεχιζω να νομιζω οτι ειναι ανεπαισθητη η διαφορα αναμεσα σε ασπραδι και μοσχαρι[δεν συγκρινα ασπραδι με μπουγατσα].
Αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου απλα σεβομαι και την δικια σου εννοειται :08. Toast:

----------


## Andrikos

> sogoku δεν ειναι ανεπαίσθητη η διαφορά στον χρονο απορρόφησης ασπραδιών  μοσχάριoυ.


Παίρνω λαβή από αυτό αλλά θα μπορούσα και από άλλα ποστ και εξηγούμαι. Μιλάμε για χρόνους απορρόφησης άρα αναφερόμαστε σε επιστημονικές έρευνες , αφού λοιπόν τις εμπιστευόμαστε σε αυτό το θέμα γιατί δεν βλέπουμε τι λένε και στο θέμα του γάλακτος μεταπροπονητικά ; 
 Ο κύριος Τριανταφύλλου αναφέρθηκε επίσης στην βιολογική αξία του αυγού , αυτό δεν επιστημονικό κριτήριο, από έρευνες δεν το ξέρουμε; 'Αλλα ποστ αναφέρονται για το spike της ινσουλίνης , αυτό από έρευνες δεν το βρήκαμε ή μήπως μυρίσαμε τα νύχια μας  :01. Mr. Green: ;
 Δηλαδή το οξύμωρο είναι ότι βασιζόμαστε σε επιχειρήματα που είναι 100% επιστημονικώς τεκμηριωμένα, αλλά αν κάποιος δεν θέλει να εξετάσει την ινσουλίνη ή την βιολογική αξία του αυγού αλλά το γάλα  και παρουσιάσει  μερικές έρευνες που δείχνουν ότι οι άνθρωποι βάζουν μυς με γάλα μεταπροπονητικά ξαφνικά οι έρευνες δεν έχουν καμία σημασία.  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## GRF

Επειδή αναφέρθηκε το όνομά μου, και επειδή όντως εγώ έχω γράψει αυτό το άρθρο, θα ήθελα να κάνω ορισμένες διευκρινίσεις εφόσον μου επιτρέπεται:

α) Το θέμα της ταχύτητας απορρόφησης δεν είναι κάτι κρίσιμο που πρέπει να ενδιαφέρει ιδιαίτερα όσους ασχολούνται με bodybuilding. Και αυτό διότι συνήθως δεν χρειάζεται να επαναλάβουν πολύ σύντομα (π.χ. στην ίδια μέρα) την προπόνησή τους. Αυτό που κυρίως έχει σημασία είναι το τελικό αποτέλεσμα μετά π.χ. από 24 ή 48 ώρες, και αυτό που έχει βρεθεί (για το γλυκογόνο τουλάχιστον) είναι ότι δεν παίζει ρόλο η ταχύτητα αποθήκευσής του για το τελικό αποτέλεσμα - οι αποθήκες τελικά θα γεμίσουν, είτε αυτό τελικά γίνει λίγο πιο αργά, είτε λίγο πιο γρήγορα. Κάτι παρόμοιο κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα συμβαίνει και με την πρωτεϊνη. Επομένως σημασία έχει να κηνυγάμε τις σωστές ποσότητες πρωτεΐνης και υδατάνθρακα, από εκεί και πέρα αν θα είναι από γρήγορες ή αργές πηγές μάλλον δεν θα παίξει κάποιον σημαντικό ρόλο στο τελικό αποτέλεσμα. Εάν κάποιος θέλει να παίξει με το timing απορρόφησης, θα πρέπει να το κάνει σε όλα του γεύματα με ανάλογο τρόπο (και γνωρίζοντας τι κάνει), όχι μόνο στο μεταπροπονητικό γεύμα.

β) Η λακτόζη από οποιαδήποτε πλευρά και αν τη δει κανείς, είναι απολύτως ισοδύναμη με γλυκόζη. Είναι ένα μόριο γλυκόζης με ένα μόριο γαλακτόζης ενωμένα μεταξύ τους, αλλά η γαλακτόζη στο συκώτι γίνεται γλυκόζη, άρα τελικά η λακτόζη δίνει γλυκόζη. Ο λόγος για το χαμηλό GI είναι το ότι ο οργανισμός δυσκολεύεται να την διασπάσει όταν γινόμαστε ενήλικες, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι περνάει στο έντερο όπου γίνεται τροφή για τα βακτήρια του πεπτικού τα οποία παράγουν αέρια ως προϊόντα και μας οδηγούν σε φουσκώματα κτλ, ειδικά στην Ελλάδα όπου μόνο 3 στους 10 καταναλώνουν γάλα χωρίς κανένα τέτοιο σύμπτωμα.

Επομένως 1 λίτρο άπαχο γάλα είναι ισοδύναμο με το να πίνουμε 36 γρ πρωτεΐνη και 48 γρ υδατάνθρακα, δηλαδή ένα πολύ καλό μεταπροπονητικό για όσους δεν ενοχλεί η λακτόζη. Από εκεί και πέρα, είτε πίνουμε whey, είτε milk protein (whey+καζεΐνη), στην ουσία πίνουμε άπαχο γάλα απο το οποίο έχει αφαιρεθεί η λακτόζη. Από απλή αναγωγή και μόνο συνειδητοποιούμε ότι η λακτόζη είναι "το πρόβλημα", αλλά όπως εξήγησα δεν είναι πρόβλημα για όλους, ούτε είναι πρόβλημα ουσίας δηλαδή π.χ. να επηρεάσει την καύση λίπους ή την μυϊκή ανάπλαση. Είναι όμως πρόβλημα οπτικό, και επειδή στο bodybuilding μας ενδιαφέρει αρκετά το οπτικό, κανείς δοκιμάζει, κρίνει και αποφασίζει τι θέλει να κάνει με το γάλα και γενικά τα γαλακτοκομικά.

γ) Κάπου αναφέρθηκε ότι είμαι διαχειριστής άλλου bb forum, αυτό είναι λάθος, είμαι *πρώην* διαχειριστής άλλου bb forum εδώ και κάποιο καιρό.

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Δηλαδή το οξύμωρο είναι ότι βασιζόμαστε σε επιχειρήματα που είναι 100% επιστημονικώς τεκμηριωμένα, αλλά αν κάποιος δεν θέλει να εξετάσει την ινσουλίνη ή την βιολογική αξία του αυγού αλλά το γάλα  και παρουσιάσει  μερικές έρευνες που δείχνουν ότι οι άνθρωποι βάζουν μυς με γάλα μεταπροπονητικά ξαφνικά οι έρευνες δεν έχουν καμία σημασία.


επιστημονικές έρευνες που να λενε το αντίθετο δεν υπάρχουν? η εκείνες δε τις λαμβάνουμε υπόψιν?

----------


## Jääskeläinen

δε πατε σπιτι να φατε καμια μεταπροπονητικη μπριζολα με ρυζι να σας πιασει κιολας;
οποιος εχει κανει πειραμα 3 χρονια με γαλα και 3 χρονια με νερο μπορει να ειναι απολυτος(ολα τα αλλα σταθερα), οι υπολοιποι ας δεχθουμε και τις αποψεις των αλλων.

----------


## Muscleboss

Όταν παλιότερα ξέμενα από πρωτείνη, χρησιμποιούσα μεταπροπονητικά γάλα.

Εφόσων μιλάμε για όλο το μεταπροπονητικό ρόφημα μόνο από γάλα, είναι μια λύση, όχι η βέλτιστη, αλλά αν δεν έχουμε άλλη επιλογή, το κάνουμε.

Ο συνδυασμός γάλακτος και πρωτεινών στη μεταπροπονητική διατροφή δεν απαγορεύεται κατά την άποψή μου, αλλά δεν ενδείκνυται.

Πέρα από τη σημασία που έχει η κατανάλωση μεγάλης προσότητας νερου μετά την πρόπονση, μόνο και μόνο εμπειρικά ας καταναλώσει κάποιος το ρόφημα πρωτείνης του σε νερό για κάποιο διάστημα και για κάποιο άλλο διάστημα ας δοκιμάσει με γάλα και θα διαπιστώσει ο ίδιος τη διαφορά που κάνει στο φούσκωμα του στομαχιού. Στο άρθρο της μεταπροπονητικής διατροφής δεν προτείνεται απλά η χρήση νερού στο ρόφημα, αλλά και συγκεκρημένη ποσότητα σε σχέση με τα γρ πρωτείνης/δεξτρόζης, ώστε το διάλυμα που θα δημιουρηθεί να έχει βέλτιστο ρυθμό γαστρικής κένωσης, δηλαδή να απορροφηθεί γρήγορα και να μην "κάτσει" στο στομάχι. Αυτό θα μας βοηθήσει πέρα των άλλων να μπορέσεουμε να φάμε το στερεό μας γεύμα σύντομα και όχι μετά από αρκετές ώρες. 
 :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## deluxe

Ποια η γνωμη σας για τα γαλατα χωρις λακτοζη τοτε;

----------


## beefmeup

ρε παιδια,το οτι τι γαλα θα φυγει μετα απο πολυ ωρα απτο στομαχι δεν το λαμβανουμε υποψιν??

το οτι ειναι δυσπεπτο,ουτε αυτο??

υποτιθεται,κοιταμε το βελτιστο..κανεις δεν λεει οτι το γαλα ειναι σκατα,για το ββ,αλλα αν λαβουμε υποψιν μας καποια πραγματα,για μετα προπο,μπορει να μας δωσει θρεπτικα συστατικα,αλλα ειχει κοστος..τα φουσκωματα,την αργη απορροφηση,κ το οτι για να ξαναφαμε πρεπει να περασουν 2 ωρες για να ξεφουσκωσουμε..

θελουμε κατι να φευγει γρηγορα,να περνα στο εντερο γρηγορα,για να αποροφατε γρηγορα,ΕΚΕΙΝΗ την στιγμη,που οι μυς ειναι τιγκα στο αιμα..οχι μετα απο 2 ωρες.

κ αναφερθηκε κ η δυσανεξια στην λακτοζη..εγω ας πουμε,εγω προβλημα εκει..ντε κ καλα να πιω γαλα??

κ οπως αναφερθηκε,υπαρχουν αντιστοιχες ερευνες,που δειχνουν οτι προτεινες γρηγορης αποροφησης,κανουν καλυτερη δουλεια..περισοτερες φανταζομαι,αλλα ξεχασα,αυτες ειναι"σικε" απτις εταιριες συμπληρωματων για να πουλανε σκονες..

οπως για για τα ασπραδια,ειναι "σικε"για να κυκλοφορει η κοτα του γειτονα με μερτσεντα.

----------


## Andrikos

> επιστημονικές έρευνες που να λενε το αντίθετο δεν υπάρχουν? η εκείνες δε τις λαμβάνουμε υπόψιν?


Αυτό είναι το κλασσικό επιχείρημα - καταφύγιο όταν κάτι επιστημονικό μας ξινίζει γιατί δεν συμφωνεί με τις προκαταλήψεις μας. Πολύ πιο βολικό από το να αναθεωρήσουμε είναι να θεωρήσουμε αυτός που τα παρουσιάζει έκανε επιλογή στοιχείων. 

Βέβαια εξακολουθούμε να χρησιμοποιούμε την επιστήμη στο ρυθμό απορρόφησης των πρωτεϊνών, στον ινσουλινικό δείκτη , στη βιολογική αξία του αυγού, εκεί οι έρευνες είναι έγκυρες. Αλλά στο γάλα είναι άλλοι επιστήμονες που "μαγειρέυουν" τα αποτελέσματα τόσων ερευνών και φυσικά εκεί πρέπει να εμπιστευόμαστε το δόγμα του Bodybuilding και μόνο, και η επιστήμη τεκμηρίωση είναι διεφθαρμένη και δεν έχει καμία αξία.

----------


## KATERINI 144

οκ τοτε ας παμε βαση λογικης, 




> η διαφορα ειναι πως αν φας γαλα η μοσχαρι η οτιδήποτε αλλο θα ξαναφάς  μετα απο τρεις ωρες γιατί τοτε θα τα χωνέψεις, ενω αν πιεις whey με  γλυκόζη θα ξαναφάς μετα απο μισή ωρα το πολύ...





> Αυτό θα μας βοηθήσει πέρα των άλλων να  μπορέσεουμε να φάμε το στερεό μας γεύμα σύντομα και όχι μετά από αρκετές  ώρες. 
> 
> 
> ΜΒ






έχουμε πει χίλιες φορες πως τα σημαντικότερα γευματα ειναι το πρωινό και  το μεταπροπονητικό, κυριοτερος λογος ειναι πως σε αυτα τα δυο γευματα  ΔΕΝ λιπωνεις,
τώρα πως αν φας γαλα μετα την προπόνηση (το οποιο συνεπάγεται πως θα  κάνεις μονο ενα γεύμα) ειναι καλύτερα απο το να κανεις δυο γεύματα μεσα  σε 45 λεπτα δεν ξερω ποια έρευνα μπορει να το αποδείξει.

----------


## KATERINI 144

> υποτιθεται,κοιταμε το βελτιστο..κανεις δεν λεει οτι το γαλα ειναι σκατα,για το ββ,αλλα αν λαβουμε υποψιν μας καποια πραγματα,για μετα προπο,μπορει να μας δωσει θρεπτικα συστατικα,αλλα ειχει κοστος..τα φουσκωματα,την αργη απορροφηση,κ το οτι για να ξαναφαμε πρεπει να περασουν 2 ωρες για να ξεφουσκωσουμε..
> 
> θελουμε κατι να φευγει γρηγορα,να περνα στο εντερο γρηγορα,για να αποροφατε γρηγορα,ΕΚΕΙΝΗ την στιγμη,που οι μυς ειναι τιγκα στο αιμα..οχι μετα απο 2 ωρες.


^^
και εδω τα ιδια πραγματα λεει η λογικη.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

άρα καταλήγουμε και στο συμπέρασμα αυτα που ανακυκλώνουμε πιο πάνω και το έχουμε πεί και το ξαναλέμε δεν είναι λάθος , αλλα δεν είναι και το τέλειο γι αυτο είπα πως πρίν χρόνια το έκανα και γω έπινα γάλα μετα την προπόνηση, γιατι το θεωρούσαμε την πλέον θρεπτική τροφη , αργότερα την πρωτείνη προβίτα και αμινοβίτ την έπινα  με γάλα και αργότερα το έκοψα και μόνο με νερό την πρωτείνη και ενα ρόφημα με υδατάνθρακες και υγρά αμινοξέα μεσα .

απλα δεν ήθελα για να πάρω την ποσότητα πρωτείνης που χρειαζόμουν βάση με τα κιλά μου επειδή ήμουν βαρύς , να κάνω το στομάχι μου αερόστατο 

και το συμπέρασμα είναι πως το χώνευα πιο γρήγορα χωρίς το γάλα  και μπορούσα να φάω και το στερεό μου γεύμα πιο γρήγορα 

αυτα τα ψήριζα παλια αλλα αργότερα έκανα τα απολύτως βασικα γιατι ήξερα τι με πιάνει και τι όχι και θα συμφωνήσω με GRF γιατι ποτε δεν κοιτούσα τον χρόνο απορόφησης με λεπτομέρεια , απλα εκεί που χρειαζόμουν γρήγορη αναπλήρωση έβαζα τα υγρά αμινοξέα στο ρόφημα με υδατάνθρακες και όλα οκ και τα χάπια αμινοξέων τα έπαιρνα στην διάρκεια της μέρας και πρίν τον ύπνο 
σημασία έχει πως το αποτέλεσμα πάντα με δικαίωνε και έβαζα τα μυικά κιλά που είχα στόχο κάθε χρόνο χωρίς υπερβολές βέβαια

----------


## deluxe

Μαλλον και αυτοι που βλεπουν αποτελεσματα με το GOMAD, ειναι φαντασιοπληκτοι.

Επισης απαντηση δε παιρνω για το Lactoze Free γαλα. Αν δε κανω λαθος αφαιρουν τη γαλακτοζη απο τη λακτοζη του γαλακτος, οποτε φανταστειτε τι μενει..

----------


## Andrikos

> ^^
> και εδω τα ιδια πραγματα λεει η λογικη.





> Επειδή αναφέρθηκε το όνομά μου, και επειδή όντως εγώ έχω γράψει αυτό το άρθρο, θα ήθελα να κάνω ορισμένες διευκρινίσεις εφόσον μου επιτρέπεται:
> 
> α) Το θέμα της ταχύτητας απορρόφησης δεν είναι κάτι κρίσιμο που πρέπει να ενδιαφέρει ιδιαίτερα όσους ασχολούνται με bodybuilding. Και αυτό διότι συνήθως δεν χρειάζεται να επαναλάβουν πολύ σύντομα (π.χ. στην ίδια μέρα) την προπόνησή τους. Αυτό που κυρίως έχει σημασία είναι το τελικό αποτέλεσμα μετά π.χ. από 24 ή 48 ώρες, και αυτό που έχει βρεθεί (για το γλυκογόνο τουλάχιστον) είναι ότι δεν παίζει ρόλο η ταχύτητα αποθήκευσής του για το τελικό αποτέλεσμα - οι αποθήκες τελικά θα γεμίσουν, είτε αυτό τελικά γίνει λίγο πιο αργά, είτε λίγο πιο γρήγορα. Κάτι παρόμοιο κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα συμβαίνει και με την πρωτεϊνη. Επομένως σημασία έχει να κηνυγάμε τις σωστές ποσότητες πρωτεΐνης και υδατάνθρακα, από εκεί και πέρα αν θα είναι από γρήγορες ή αργές πηγές μάλλον δεν θα παίξει κάποιον σημαντικό ρόλο στο τελικό αποτέλεσμα. Εάν κάποιος θέλει να παίξει με το timing απορρόφησης, θα πρέπει να το κάνει σε όλα του γεύματα με ανάλογο τρόπο (και γνωρίζοντας τι κάνει), όχι μόνο στο μεταπροπονητικό γεύμα.
> 
> β) Η λακτόζη από οποιαδήποτε πλευρά και αν τη δει κανείς, είναι απολύτως ισοδύναμη με γλυκόζη. Είναι ένα μόριο γλυκόζης με ένα μόριο γαλακτόζης ενωμένα μεταξύ τους, αλλά η γαλακτόζη στο συκώτι γίνεται γλυκόζη, άρα τελικά η λακτόζη δίνει γλυκόζη. Ο λόγος για το χαμηλό GI είναι το ότι ο οργανισμός δυσκολεύεται να την διασπάσει όταν γινόμαστε ενήλικες, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι περνάει στο έντερο όπου γίνεται τροφή για τα βακτήρια του πεπτικού τα οποία παράγουν αέρια ως προϊόντα και μας οδηγούν σε φουσκώματα κτλ, ειδικά στην Ελλάδα όπου μόνο 3 στους 10 καταναλώνουν γάλα χωρίς κανένα τέτοιο σύμπτωμα.
> 
> Επομένως 1 λίτρο άπαχο γάλα είναι ισοδύναμο με το να πίνουμε 36 γρ πρωτεΐνη και 48 γρ υδατάνθρακα, δηλαδή ένα πολύ καλό μεταπροπονητικό για όσους δεν ενοχλεί η λακτόζη. Από εκεί και πέρα, είτε πίνουμε whey, είτε milk protein (whey+καζεΐνη), στην ουσία πίνουμε άπαχο γάλα απο το οποίο έχει αφαιρεθεί η λακτόζη. Από απλή αναγωγή και μόνο συνειδητοποιούμε ότι η λακτόζη είναι "το πρόβλημα", αλλά όπως εξήγησα δεν είναι πρόβλημα για όλους, ούτε είναι πρόβλημα ουσίας δηλαδή π.χ. να επηρεάσει την καύση λίπους ή την μυϊκή ανάπλαση. Είναι όμως πρόβλημα οπτικό, και επειδή στο bodybuilding μας ενδιαφέρει αρκετά το οπτικό, κανείς δοκιμάζει, κρίνει και αποφασίζει τι θέλει να κάνει με το γάλα και γενικά τα γαλακτοκομικά.
> 
> γ) Κάπου αναφέρθηκε ότι είμαι διαχειριστής άλλου bb forum, αυτό είναι λάθος, είμαι *πρώην* διαχειριστής άλλου bb forum εδώ και κάποιο καιρό.


Με κάλυψε ο GRF.  Επίσης αυτά περί γάλακτος και μη βέλτιστου μεταπροπονητικού τα πίστευα κι εγώ μία εποχή , όπως και όλα τα υπόλοιπα δόγματα του bodybuilding σε σχέση με την διατροφή , αλλά είχα λάθος , το κατάλαβα μετά από μελέτη και μετέπειτα πειραματισμό και αναθεώρησα. Πριν 4-5 χρόνια θα έλεγα πολύ διαφορετικά πράγματα. Επίσης χαίρομαι για την κουβέντα αυτή γιατί έγινε χωρίς προσωπικές αντεγκλήσεις κτλ.Δεν έχω να πω κάτι άλλο επί της ουσίας.

----------


## Andrikos

> Μαλλον και αυτοι που βλεπουν αποτελεσματα με το GOMAD, ειναι φαντασιοπληκτοι.


Είναι εκκεντρικοί άνευ λόγου και αιτίας ,  είπαμε καλό το γάλα αλλά μην τρελαθούμε κιόλας , φίλε μου δεν είναι υγιές να πίνεις τόσο γάλα, είναι διατροφική διαταραχή να κάνεις τέτοια πράγματα και απλά θα καταλήξεις χοντρός.

----------


## beefmeup

> Αν δε κανω λαθος αφαιρουν τη γαλακτοζη απο τη λακτοζη του γαλακτος, οποτε φανταστειτε τι μενει..


τι??

----------


## KATERINI 144

@ ντελουξ, εδω ειμαι πριν 20 χρονια, 




διατροφη? μετα το γυμναστήριο τηγανητές χοιρινές μπριζόλες και ρυζι με  βούτυρο, + αμινοβιτ με γαλα που αναφερει και ο ηλιας ποιο πανω, (ηταν η  καλύτερη γιατι ειχε τον αρνολντ στο κουτι φωτογραφια....) 

αν τωρα μετα απο είκοσι χρονια κανω αυτη τη διατροφή ετσι θα ειμαι? τον  ιδιο μεταβολισμο εχω με τότε?! 

ντελουξ οτι και να φας τωρα (στην ηλικία που εισαι εννοώ) δεν αλλάζουν  πολλα πράγματα, απλα επειδή ψαχνεις και την παραμικρή λεπτομερια με τα  συμπληρώματα και με τη διατροφή ε ψαξε τη λεπτομέρεια και στο  μεταπροπονητικο, η λεπτομέρεια κανει τη διαφορά.

----------


## deluxe

Ενταξει, απλα πιστευω οτι οσοι δε κατεβαινουν σε αγωνες, το γαλα  δε ειναι απαγορευτικο, εξαλλου και εσυ οπως ειπες πριν τοσα χρονια με μπριζολες και aminovit ειχες καλο σωμα.

Εμενα προσωπικα το γαλα δε με φουσκωνει τοσο. Δε εχουμε ολοι δυσανεξια στη λακτοζη. Ισως 1 λιτρο να ειναι υπερβολικο, δε το εχω δοκιμασει μεχρι στιγμης, αλλα 500ml που πινω συνηθως, δε εχω καποιο προβλημα.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ρε παιδια το έχω γράψει και σε άλλα τόπικ για τροφές μιλάμε δεν μιλάμε για φάρμακα μην πάρουμε καμια λάθος δοσολογία και αυτα που κάποιον τον ταιριάζουν και του αρέσουν αλλον δεν τον κάνουν , αν δεν είχα άποψη και εμπειρία δεν θα μιλούσα καθόλου και αυτα που έκανα εγω αν τα πώ σε κανέναν θα γίνει χοντρός , κάθε μέρα μετα την προπόνηση και το ρόφημα στο καπάκι έτρωγα ομελέτα 8 αυγά με μπιφτέκια μοσχαρίσια τα έκανε ενας φίλος που είχε σνάκ μπάρ και έπινα και ενα φυσικό χυμό και μια χαρα ήμουν και κομμάτια .

απλα καλό είναι να κοιτάμε την λεπτομέρεια άλλα όχι μέχρι αηδίας αφού η δουλεια γίνετε με την διάρκεια και κάποιες λεπτομέρειες απλα τις κάναμε γιατι δεν ξέραμε , όταν μάθαμε τότε κάναμε τα απολύτως βασικα , ακόμη και οι επαγγελματίες αυτα κάνουν και το λέω απο προσωπική εμπειρία μην ακούτε πρόλογο .

η μυική ανάπτυξη είναι συνάρτηση κάποιων πραγματων , όσο πιο σωστα τηρούμε το βασικό πακέτο τόσο καλύτερα αποτελέσματα θα έχουμε , αλλα μην ξεχνάμε υπάρχουν και περιπτώσεις ανθρώπων , πέτρες να τρώνε μύς θα κάνουν 
και άλλοι παιδεύονται για να πάρουν καθαρα μυικά κιλα , αλλα όταν υπάρχει θέληση και πειθαρχεία και κάποιος κάνει δυνατη προπόνηση δύσκολα η εύκολα ανάλογα με τις δυνατότητές του θα φτάσει στον στόχο του , αρκεί να καλύπτει τον οργανισμό σε υλικά δόμησής του και αν γουστάρει γάλα ας πιεί αλλα δεν είναι το πάν αυτα τα έχουμε πεί και όπως θα δείτε υπάρχουν καλοί αθλητές μπορεί λίγοι που πίνουν γάλα και άλλοι που δεν πίνουν μετα την προπόνηση .
είπαμε τα υπέρ και τα κατά απόλυτο τίποτε δεν είναι

----------


## savage

Δυστυχως για αλλη μια φορα αποδεικνυεται οτι η ημιμαθεια ειναι χειροτερη της αμαθειας.Εχει καταντησει εκνευριστικο ατομα που μεχρι προχθες εκαναν (η ακομα και τωρα κανουν)  ερωτησεις του τυπου "ποση δεξτροζη να παρω μεταπροπονητικα?" , "ποση ωρα να κανω προπονηση?" , "τι ειναι το scoop?" , "που θα βρω whey?" κτλ κτλ,να "γινονται μαγκες" μεσω ερευνων η αρθρων που εγραψαν τριτοι,και που απλα τα αναπαραγουν(και δεν παει μονο προς το deluxe αυτο,απλα παιρνω αφορμη απο αυτο το θεμα.
Μαγκες,οπως ειπε και ο Φωτης,υπαρχουν τοσες πολλες ερευνες και μελετες που η μια αντικρουει την αλλη.Θελει πολυ μεγαλη εμπειρια και κριτικη ικανοτητα να διαχωριζεις τι ειναι συμφερον (για σενα) και το οχι.Ασε που αυτο που λειτουργει καλα σε σενα,ισως δεν λειτουργει σε καποιον αλλο.To να κανεις copy paste μια ερευνα και να την παπαγαλισεις,ειναι το μονο ευκολο.Το να την κατανοησεις ειναι το δυσκολο,και να διαβασεις αναμεσα στα γραμματα(read between the lines).
Παραθετεις το αρθρο του GRF,το οποιο λεει αναφερει πως είναι μύθος ότι πρέπει να αποφεύγεται παντελώς το γάλα στο μεταπροπονητικό γεύμα.Δε λεει ο ανθρωπος οτι ειναι "must" η χρηση του,μεταπροπονητικα.Αλλο το ενα,και αλλο το αλλο.Επισης το οτι πινοντας γαλα θα εχεις μεγαλυτερη παροχη αμινοξεων στο αιμα σου,οπως γραφει το αρθρο,δεν ειναι απαραιτητα κερδος.Ειναι κερδος για καποιον που μετα το μεταπροπονητικο ροφημα θα ξαναφαει σε 2-3 ωρες,οχι για καποιον που θα φαει σε 1 ωρα.
Καποιος σαν εμενα πχ που τρωει 8 φορες τη μερα (και εχει συνεχη παροχη αμινοξεων στο αιμα του)  και κανει 2 προπονησεις ημερησιως πολλες φορες,θελει γρηγορης απορροφησης συστατικα,κι οχι γαλα μεταπροπονητικα.

Εν κατακλειδι,το γαλα ειναι μια (διατροφικη) λυση,αλλα οχι η καλυτερη μεταπροπονητικα.


deluxe 

Υγ.Απο τη στιγμη παντως που απαντας με υφος ξερολα στο Φωτη και στους αλλους,ειναι τουλαχιστον οξυμωρο ενω απαξιωνεις την αποψη τους,να ρωτας 100 πραγματα καθε μερα,και ανοιγεις 500 thread συνεχως.

Υγ2.Αφηνεις αιχμες για φαρμακα,γενικως και αοριστως,και οταν σου ζητηθηκε να ονοματισεις,δε το επραξες.Δεν μπορεις να πετας λασπες για ενα φορουμ που ειναι απο τα πλεον συντηρητικα(με την καλη εννοια) στο θεμα των φαρμακων.Απο την αλλη ειναι τουλαχιστον αστειο να φοβασαι την πρωτεινη,και παιρνεις 1002 σκ@$##@,που στην ουσια καποια απο αυτα ψιλο-φαρμακα ειναι(βλεπε ορμονικοι λιποδιαλυτες κτλ).Μην παιζουμε με τις λεξεις.Η επειδη πουλιουνται νομιμα,νομιζεις τι κανουν καλο??

----------


## manos_

Πολυ μανουρα για το τιποτα.Εγω σημερα δεν ηθελα να πιω πρωτεινη ηπια ενα γαλα μεγαλο και μετα απο 1 ωρα εφαγα λαχανικα με κοτοπουλο.Οτι πηρε πηρε ο μυς και να χασαμε λιγο δεν τρεχει τιποτα.Μου φαινετε αφορμη για προκαλειτε προβληματα ψαχνετε μερικοι.Και επειδη το χω κανει και εγω δυο τρεις φορες στο παρελθον για να σας προλαβω απλα κουλαρετε.Ντελουξ το να λες στον φωτη οτι δεν ξερει τι του γινετε εμεσα ε δεν νομιζω οτι στεκει οταν δεν ξερεις τι κανεις με τα συμπληρωματα.Μαθε πρωτα τι βαζεις στο αιμα σου και μετα μπορεις να αρχισεις να εκφερεις καποιες αποψεις.Καλα με τον δον κιχωτη δεν ασχολουμαι καν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι καθετε και τσεκαρει καθε λεξη που γραφει πριν ποσταρει για να δει αν αρμοζει στο προφιλ που θελει να βγαζει.

----------


## manosvdm

υπαρχει μια βασικη διαφορα στην οποια δεν εχει βασιστει κανενας, το να μπορεσει να μεταμορφοθει ενα σωμα χρειαζονται καποιοι παραγοντες(x factors tom venuto)

αναφερω μερικους
1.beginers
2.muscle memmory
3.genetics/somatype
4.πειθαρχια

ΟΤΑΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΡΟΤΩΑΣΧΟΛΕΙΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΘΛΗΜΑ Η ΠΡΟΟΔΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑΧΥΤΑΤΗ
ΒΑΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΠΑΡΑΓΟΝΤΩΝ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ
ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΑΛΑ ΝΑ ΠΙΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ

ομως τα πραγματα δυσκολευουν οσο περναει ο καιρος, ΤΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ με αποτελεσμα να πρεπει το μεταπροπονητικο να πρεπει να μας απασχολει ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΥ.

αρα ειναι λογικο αυτοι που ασχολειστε χρονια με αυτο το αθλημα να υποστηριζετε αυτα που γνωριζετε
.
Υπαρχουν οι cross fit natural οι οποιοι μεταπροπονητικα καταναλωνουν γευμα ζωνης με καλα λιπαρα για μεγιστη αυξγητικη ορμονη και αντισταθμιση της ινσουλινης και ομως και αυτοι ειναι τερατα με χαμηλο λιπος.

σε εμας τους νεους ΔΟΥΛΕΥΟΥΝ ΟΛΑ.(τα καλα) :03. Thumb up:

----------


## silk

> Πολυ μανουρα για το τιποτα.Εγω σημερα δεν ηθελα να πιω πρωτεινη ηπια ενα γαλα μεγαλο και μετα απο 1 ωρα εφαγα λαχανικα με κοτοπουλο.Οτι πηρε πηρε ο μυς και να χασαμε λιγο δεν τρεχει τιποτα.Μου φαινετε αφορμη για προκαλειτε προβληματα ψαχνετε μερικοι.Και επειδη το χω κανει και εγω δυο τρεις φορες στο παρελθον για να σας προλαβω απλα κουλαρετε.Ντελουξ το να λες στον φωτη οτι δεν ξερει τι του γινετε εμεσα ε δεν νομιζω οτι στεκει οταν δεν ξερεις τι κανεις με τα συμπληρωματα.Μαθε πρωτα τι βαζεις στο αιμα σου και μετα μπορεις να αρχισεις να εκφερεις καποιες αποψεις.Καλα με τον δον κιχωτη δεν ασχολουμαι καν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι καθετε και τσεκαρει καθε λεξη που γραφει πριν ποσταρει για να δει αν αρμοζει στο προφιλ που θελει να βγαζει.


σωστος.
εδω και κανα μηνα ειπα να κοψω προτεινη κρεατινη και γενικα οτι επερνα και να το ριξω λιγο στο φαι μιας και εδινα πολυ βαση στ συμπληρωμα και εκοβα απο το φαι.
μπορω να πω πως καμια αλλαγη δεν υπαρχει?σκοπευω να το συνεχισω μεχρι να κλεισω τριμηνο και μετα να παρω γ αλλο ενα τρημηνο πρωτεινη.γιατι μου χει κατσει να δω αν θα δω καποια διαφορα.

και γαλα ειναι στανταρ μετα προπο και δεν εχω κ κανενα προβ.

----------


## Pavlos17

εγω παλι πινω 1 λιτρο γαλα μεταπροπονητικο και ειμαι μια χαρα,δεν μου φενεται καθολου δισπεπτο!

----------


## mitsaras_26

να πω και γω με τη σειρα μου τωρα,καλο το γαλα με τη πρωτεινη αλλα μονο για ατομα που δε μπορουν να φτιαξουν κατι να φανε οπως εγω στη δουλεια μου που ειμαι dj,δεν αποροφαται γρηγορα απο τoν οργανισμο και μετα το ροφημα της προπονησης οποιος ασχολειται λιγο πιο σοβαρα ξερει οτι  πρεπει να φαει κανονικο γευμα μεσα σε μια ωρα!μετα το γυμναστηριο δηλαδη σε μια ωρα θα κανουμε δυο γευματα και το πρωτο θα ειναι αμεσης αποροφφησηςνερο me whey.αλλιως θα το κανουμε λιπος η κακα!

----------


## GEORGEXX1

> εγω παλι πινω 1 λιτρο γαλα μεταπροπονητικο και ειμαι μια χαρα,δεν μου φενεται καθολου δισπεπτο!


ποση ομως whey  θα παρεις απο 32-35 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης που εχει ενα λιτρο 0%απαχο;;αξιζει για μεταπροπονητικο γευμα;πρεπει να πιεις 5 λιτρα για να εισαι ο.κ
μετα ομως ποιος σε βγαζει απο την τουαλετα;;;







> να πω και γω με τη σειρα μου τωρα,καλο το γαλα με τη πρωτεινη αλλα μονο για ατομα που δε μπορουν να φτιαξουν κατι να φανε οπως εγω στη δουλεια μου που ειμαι dj,δεν αποροφαται γρηγορα απο τoν οργανισμο και μετα το ροφημα της προπονησης οποιος ασχολειται λιγο πιο σοβαρα ξερει οτι  πρεπει να φαει κανονικο γευμα μεσα σε μια ωρα!μετα το γυμναστηριο δηλαδη σε μια ωρα θα κανουμε δυο γευματα και το πρωτο θα ειναι αμεσης αποροφφησηςνερο me whey.αλλιως θα το κανουμε λιπος η κακα!


εδω συμφωνο.
150γρ γαλα με μια μια δοση whey ειναι καλη μεταπροπονητικη λυση αναγκης.

----------


## beefmeup

> Σε μια έρευνα που δημοσιεύθηκε το 1999 [2], μετρήθηκαν τα επίπεδα αμινοξέων στο αίμα επί 8 ώρες μετά την κατανάλωση άπαχου γάλακτος. Εντός της πρώτης ώρας η συγκέντρωση αμινοξέων ανέβηκε κατακόρυφα λόγω της απορρόφησης της whey, μετά επί τρεις ώρες υπήρξε ένα "plateau" στην συγκέντρωση λόγω της μειούμενης απορρόφησης της whey και της αυξανόμενης απορρόφησης της καζεΐνης, και κατόπιν μέχρι το τέλος των 8 ωρών υπήρξε σταθερή μείωση της απορρόφησης (εδώ κυριαρχεί η καζεΐνη).


μια κ το ξεθαψαμε..

για τ μερος αυτο για το γαλα μεταπροπο μαζι με whey.

το αρχικο αρθρο,αναφερεται για γαλα μονο.

κ η μελετη.

δεν γραφει πουθενα οτι αν ανακατεψεις σκονη γργορης αποροφησης(whey isolate,ας πουμε),με γαλα,θα αποροφηθει πιο γρηγορα η isolate απτο γαλα,ενω στην συνεχεια το γαλα θα δινει αργης αποροφησης αμινο.

αυτο που γινεται ομως στην περιπτωση του σκετου γαλακτος(κ στη μελετη),ειναι οτι το γαλα λογω συστασης του(ειναι αυτουσια φυσικη τροφη),μπορει να το κανει αυτο.να απελευθερωνει δλδ γρηγορα κ αργα αμινο,γιατι πολυ απλα ετσι ειναι η συσταση του.

στην περιπτωση που το αναμιξουμε με σκονη,να ειμαστε σιγουροι,οτι οι σκονη ΔΕΝ θα αποροφηθει γρηγορα οπως θα γινοταν αν την περναμε με νερο.θα ανακατευει με το γαλα,κ θα γινει αργης αποροφησης ειτε μας αρεσει ειτε οχι.

ειναι θεμα φυσικης.αν ανακατεψεις 2 υγρα με διαφορετικη συσταση,παντα περνεις ενα παχυρευστο πραμα που μονο γρηγορης αποροφησης δεν ειναι.

το ιδιο γινεται κ στο στομαχι μας.

οποτε γαλα+whey,postwo,μονο αν το θελουμε σαν υποκαστατο γευματος η θα αργησουμε να φαμε για καποιο λογο.

κατα αλλα ειναι θεμα επιλογης,αλλα κ μιας κ καπου ανφερθηκε οτι το γαλατακι ειναι του καλου θεουλη,σε αντιθεση με τις κακες σκονες του σατανα,μολις τωρα διαβασα οτι στην βρετανια εγινε χαμος γιατι πασαρουν γαλα απο κλωνοποιημενες αγελαδες.

μουυυυυυυυυ :08. Elephant:

----------


## greekoo

Πρόσφατα διάβασα ενα άρθρο που αποδείκνυε ότι το σοκολατένει γάλα ειναι ένα απο τα tops (ίσως και το top) μεταπροπονητικά ροφήματα. 
Πηγή: http://uk.askmen.com/top_10/fitness/...t-foods_1.html

Τώρα θέλω να σας ρωτήσω εσάς κάτι. Θα είναι καλύτερο να καταναλώνω το Milko με 0% λιπαρά μετά την προπόνηση ή το κανονικό μιλκο ; Μιλάμε πάντα για ποσότητες των 500 ml. 

Διατροφικές πληροφορίες  Milko Fat Free (250ml) : 88 kcal, 9.5 grams , 12.3 carbs , 0 fat

Διατροφικές πληροφορίες  Μιλκο κανονικό (250ml): 163 kcal,8.5protein,30.3 carbs , 0.8 fat.

Ποιο απο τα δύο και πόσα ml για Post-Workout ρόφημα;
Και αν έχετε να μου προτείνετε κανένα καλύτερο σοκολατένιο γάλα απο το μιλκο;

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά!

----------


## beefmeup

φιλε το αρθρο αυτο ειναι ενα αλλο ιντερνετικο σκουπιδι που πρεπει να πατωσει.

κ αν δεις δεν αναφερεται σε απλο σοκολατουχο γαλα,αλλα σε φορμουλα προτεινης με γευση σοκολατα.

το γραφει κιολας..but not just any old chocolate milk, we’re talking about the preformulated, protein-fortified, low-fat, great-tasting kind.

το αρθρο αυτο ειναι το λιγοτερο αποπροσανατολιστικο,κ προπαγανδιστικο,κ πρεπει να οδηγηθουν αυτοι που το γραψαν,σε ρωσικα γκουλαγκ..

κατι μου θυμιζω...

----------


## greekoo

> φιλε το αρθρο αυτο ειναι ενα αλλο ιντερνετικο σκουπιδι που πρεπει να πατωσει.
> 
> κ αν δεις δεν αναφερεται σε απλο σοκολατουχο γαλα,αλλα σε φορμουλα προτεινης με γευση σοκολατα.
> 
> το γραφει κιολας..but not just any old chocolate milk, we’re talking about the preformulated, protein-fortified, low-fat, great-tasting kind.
> 
> το αρθρο αυτο ειναι το λιγοτερο αποπροσανατολιστικο,κ προπαγανδιστικο,κ πρεπει να οδηγηθουν αυτοι που το γραψαν,σε ρωσικα γκουλαγκ..
> 
> κατι μου θυμιζω...



φίλε μου αν είναι έτσι όπως τα λές τότε δεκάδες απο τα άρθρα που λένε πώς το σοκολατένιο γάλα είναι πολυ καλό μεταπροπονητικό ρόφημα θα πρέπει να διαγραφούν...  http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&c...=&oq=&gs_rfai=

----------


## pan0z

Δεν νομιζω για μεταπροπονητικο θα ηταν καλο απο αποψη αποροφητικοτητας επειδη περιεχει καζεινη και ο οργανισμος καθυστερει για να την αποροφησει.

----------


## beefmeup

φιλε τα αρθρα αυτα δεν εχουν επιστημονικη αξια ως επι το πλειστον η κανουν συγκριση του σοκολατουχου με ροφηματα τυπου gatorade,οπου ειναι λογικο να υπερεχει το γαλα.

ασε που τα περισοστερα ειναι εικασιες.

ριξε μια ματια εδω,για μια δευτερη γνωμη,κ εχε υποψιν σου οτι το σοκολατουχο γαλα,ειναι επεξεργασμενο,δεν ειναι σαν το κανονικο,κ εχει ενα σκασμο επιπροσθετα για την υφη του,χρωμα,διαλυτοτητα κλπ. 
το καλυτερο πραγμα,για ολους ειναι μη επεξεργασμενες τροφες.ακομα κ στα συμπληρωματα πρωτεινης,οσο λιγοτερα κ απλουστερα συστατικα τοσο καλυτερα.

http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=9560

----------


## KATERINI 144

εγω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι μιλάνε ιδικα για σοκολατούχο γαλα, εχει τιποτα μαγικες ιδιότητες η σοκολατα? οτι να'ναι.

----------


## beefmeup

> εγω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι μιλάνε ιδικα για σοκολατούχο γαλα, εχει τιποτα μαγικες ιδιότητες η σοκολατα? οτι να'ναι.


της μαγικες ιδιοτητες των εταιριων  που θελουν να πουλησουν την σαβουρα τους

 :01. ROFL:

----------


## ioannis1

παντως σε ογκο μπορειτε να πιειτε οχι ομως τοσο πολυ δεστε λιγο το δευτερο προγραμμα ογκου που ποσταρα.

----------


## sogoku

Iσως και να ειναι καλο το γαλατακι αυτο αλλα για αλλες προπονησεις και επιβαρυνσεις.Το εγραφε στο μενς χελθ οποτε φανταζομα ικαλο θα ειναι μετα απο καμια προπονηση με δεκα ελξεις και 30 καμψεις.

----------


## Titanium

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  Ναι και εγω το διαβασα στο mens health αυτο......
Παντος δεν λεει να κανεις κατι τετιο γιατι το μιλκο κανει γιρο στο 1.50 ευρο αμα ειναι μετα απο καθε προπονιση να δινω 1,50 παει μπικαμε μεσα :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: καλιτερα να παρεις δυο κουβαδες whey.....

----------


## manos_

Εγω το γαλα δεν το παω μια πλεον γενικα.ΜΕ ΓΕΜΙΖΕΙ ΝΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ ΛΟΓΩ SODIUM αν εχω καταλαβει καλα δεν μπορω να βρω αλλο λογο πολλα λιπαρα εχει ακομα και το λαιτ θα το κοψω εντελως.

----------


## deluxe

> ποση ομως whey θα παρεις απο 32-35 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης που εχει ενα λιτρο 0%απαχο;;αξιζει για μεταπροπονητικο γευμα;πρεπει να πιεις 5 λιτρα για να εισαι ο.κ
> μετα ομως ποιος σε βγαζει απο την τουαλετα;;;


;;;; WhAT ;;;;;

----------


## GEORGEXX1

> ;;;; WhAT ;;;;;


WhAT???? TI?????

----------


## Pavlos17

καταρχας GEORGE δεν περνω συμπληρωμα πρωτεινης...μολις γυρισα απο γυμν. εφαγα 1 μπανανα με 1 ποτηρι γαλα,και τωρα θα φαω τονο.δεν μπορω να καταλαβω που κολλατε ολοι με το γαλα  :01. Sad:

----------


## drago

τελευταια διαβασα κι εγω διαφορα για το θεμα, γιατι ακολουθω powerlifting προπονηση, κι εκει το γαλα ειναι must υποτηθετε, οποτε εκατσα και διαβασα μερικα πραγματα.

ειναι πολυ συμαντικο να ξερει καποιος τις συνθηκες κατω απ' τις οποιες γινεται μια ερευνα, και να εχει τις απαραιτητες γνωσεις ωστε να μεταφρασει τα αποτελεσματα και να δει τι διαφορα κανουν στην καθημερινοτητα του μεσου ανθρωπου που παει γυμναστηριο.

δεν εβγαλα ακρη για το ποιο ειναι καλυτερο...

σε καθε περιπτωση, αυτο που με απασχολει ειναι:
1. η υπερβολκη ποσοτητα. για να βγαλεις 30γρ πρωτεινη απο γαλα πρεπει να πειεις αρκετο.

2. αυτο που ειπε ο beefmeup + savage, δλδ ποση ωρα μετα απο μια τετοια ποσοτητα γαλακτος μπορεις να φας? αν ειναι 2ωρο πχ η παραπανω για μενα ειναι προβλημα γιατι κανω προπονηση αργα.

επισης αναρωτιεμαι αν υπαρχουν συμφεροντα στις ερευνες που λενε οτι το ενα η το αλλο ειναι καλυτερο.

----------


## GEORGEXX1

> καταρχας GEORGE δεν περνω συμπληρωμα πρωτεινης...μολις γυρισα απο γυμν. εφαγα 1 μπανανα με 1 ποτηρι γαλα,και τωρα θα φαω τονο.δεν μπορω να καταλαβω που κολλατε ολοι με το γαλα


Δεν κολαω πουθενα παυλο με το γαλα,απεναντιας μου αρεσει κιολας,ειδικα τωρα το καλοκαιρι παγωμενο. Η μονη ενσταση μου ειναι στο μεταπροπονητηκο.

Ενα ποτηρι γαλα,πολυ καλο,αλα μικρης ποσοτητας πρωτεινη, σχεδον αχρηστο μεταπροπονητικα εκει κολαω.

----------


## Pavlos17

αν πιεις 1 λιτρο ομως =32γ πρωτεινη. και δεν θα χεις προβληματα με την τουαλετα λιγο ειναι 1 λιτρο.

----------


## cardinal

καλημερα. ειμαι τις αποψης οτι καλητερα ειναι μια 75 πρωτεινη μετα την προπονηση μεσα σε φρεσκο χυμο πορτοκαλη και ασε το γαλα αμα το θες τοσο στπ πρωινο

----------


## GRF

> δεν γραφει πουθενα οτι αν ανακατεψεις σκονη γργορης αποροφησης(whey isolate,ας πουμε),με γαλα,θα αποροφηθει πιο γρηγορα η isolate απτο γαλα,ενω στην συνεχεια το γαλα θα δινει αργης αποροφησης αμινο.
> 
> αυτο που γινεται ομως στην περιπτωση του σκετου γαλακτος(κ στη μελετη),ειναι οτι το γαλα λογω συστασης του(ειναι αυτουσια φυσικη τροφη),μπορει να το κανει αυτο.να απελευθερωνει δλδ γρηγορα κ αργα αμινο,γιατι πολυ απλα ετσι ειναι η συσταση του.
> 
> στην περιπτωση που το αναμιξουμε με σκονη,να ειμαστε σιγουροι,οτι οι σκονη ΔΕΝ θα αποροφηθει γρηγορα οπως θα γινοταν αν την περναμε με νερο.θα ανακατευει με το γαλα,κ θα γινει αργης αποροφησης ειτε μας αρεσει ειτε οχι.



Συγνώμη αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω κάτι, η "σκόνη γρήγορης απορρόφησης" (whey isolate) *από γάλα* δεν προέρχεται και αυτή; Ανακατεύεις ένα μέρος του γάλακτος με το ίδιο το γάλα, για ποιο λόγο αυτό το μέρος θα απορροφηθεί με αργότερο ρυθμό; Ίσα ίσα αν ο ρυθμός απορρόφησης δεν είναι ίδιος, *θα έπρεπε η προστιθέμενη whey να απορροφάται και γρηγορότερα* από ότι η whey που προϋπάρχει στο απλό γάλα, καθώς η τελευταία είναι δεσμευμένη σε κάποιο βαθμό (και αποδεσμεύεται με τη χρήση των ενζύμων(πυτιά) που φτιάχνεται το τυρί).




> ειναι θεμα φυσικης.αν ανακατεψεις 2 υγρα με διαφορετικη συσταση,παντα περνεις ενα παχυρευστο πραμα που μονο γρηγορης αποροφησης δεν ειναι.
> το ιδιο γινεται κ στο στομαχι μας.


Η ρευστότητα ενός διαλύματος δεν αποτελεί πάντοτε ένδειξη της ταχύτητας απορρόφησης. Αυτό θα είχε νόημα ίσως αν η απορρόφηση ήταν μια απλά παθητική διεργασία του στομάχου. Εξάλλου, μπορεί να επιχειρηματολογήσει κανείς ότι το σκέτο γάλα περιέχει πάρα πολύ νερό (~80%) σε σχέση με το γάλα+whey, επομένως το τελευταίο μπορεί να είναι πιο ισοτονικό με το στομαχικό διάλυμα και να απορροφηθεί πιο γρήγορα.

----------


## CROCOJET

> καλημερα. ειμαι τις αποψης οτι καλητερα ειναι μια 75 πρωτεινη μετα την προπονηση *μεσα σε φρεσκο χυμο πορτοκαλη* και ασε το γαλα αμα το θες τοσο στπ πρωινο


Προβλέπεται να αναμιχτεί η σκόνη με χυμό εκτός στομαχιού; Το ρωτάω γιατί το όξινο περιβάλλον επηρεάζει τις πρωτεΐνες. Τώρα μπορεί να είναι υπερβολικό αυτό που λέω, αλλά το έχει ψάξει κανείς;

----------


## beefmeup

> Συγνώμη αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω κάτι, η "σκόνη γρήγορης απορρόφησης" (whey isolate) *από γάλα* δεν προέρχεται και αυτή; Ανακατεύεις ένα μέρος του γάλακτος με το ίδιο το γάλα, για ποιο λόγο αυτό το μέρος θα απορροφηθεί με αργότερο ρυθμό; Ίσα ίσα αν ο ρυθμός απορρόφησης δεν είναι ίδιος, *θα έπρεπε η προστιθέμενη whey να απορροφάται και γρηγορότερα* από ότι η whey που προϋπάρχει στο απλό γάλα, καθώς η τελευταία είναι δεσμευμένη σε κάποιο βαθμό (και αποδεσμεύεται με τη χρήση των ενζύμων(πυτιά) που φτιάχνεται το τυρί).
> 
> δεν παιζει ρολο δλδ οτι το γαλα,αργει να φυγει απτο στομαχι,στο συνολο του??αν,φαω 100γρ κοτοπουλο,μαζι με ενα λιτρο γαλα,θα το χωνεψω(το κοτοπουλο) το ιδιο γρηγορα,απτο αν το ετρωγα σκετο,η με ρυζΙ?
> απτην αλλη,το γαλα δεν γινεται στο στομαχι απο υγρο σε ημιστερεο?
> 
> αν λοιπον το ανακατεψω με σκονη isolate,δεν θα "κρατησει"μερος της ολο αυτο το μιγμα περισσοτερο χρονο στο στομαχι?γιατι εδω ειναι δυσκολο να δεχτουμε οτι θα "φυγει"πρωτα η σκονη κ μετα θα μεινει η καζεινη του γαλακτος,στο ημιστερεο μιγμα.
> 
> κ παλι μπορει η σκονη να ειναι προτεινη που εχει κ το γαλα,αλλα προτεινη εχει κ το φυστικοβουτυρο,κ το ψαρι.ποιο απτα 2 ομως θα φυγει πιο γρηγορα απτο στομαχι?
> 
> ...


εδω ναι.

αλλα οσον αφορα το φαγητο,δεν ξερουμε οτι ανακτευοντας πραγματα,μπορεις να παιξεις με τους χρονους αποδεσμευσης τους,αρα κ αποροφησης?
δλδ,τα λιπαρα(πχ.φυστικοβοτυρο) τα περνουμε μαζι με πρωτεινη για να καθυστερισουμε την αποροφηση της.
αυτο σαν παραδειγμα(κ πολλα αλλα),τεινει προς το γεγονος οτι οι προσμιξεις στο στομαχι,ακολουθουν την φορα του πιο αργως αποροφησιμου συστατικου.
οποτε γιαυτο,η απορεια μου εξαρχης για την προσμιξη γαλακτος με πρωτεινη μεταπροπο.

----------


## drago

την ερωτηση σχετικα με το χρονο απορωφησης μιγματος καζεινης /γουει την εχω κανει πανω απο 2-3 φορες.

οι απαντησεις που εχω παρει κατα καιρους ειναι:
1. απορωφαται πρωτα η γουει και μετα η καζεινη
2. απορωφονται ολλα στο χρονο και ρυθμο της καζεινης
3. αναλογα το μιγμα...  :01. Unsure: 

επιδη εκει παιζεται ολο το παιχνιδι, μπορει καποιος που σκαμπαζει απο ερευνες κλπ να επιβεβαιωσει ποιο τελικα ειναι απ' ολλα???

----------


## giannis64

γιαυτο για να εισαι πιο σιγουρος, περνεις whey οταν θες γρηγορη αποροφηση και γαλα η καζεινη οταν θες αργη!! :01. Wink:

----------


## beefmeup

> την ερωτηση σχετικα με το χρονο απορωφησης μιγματος καζεινης /γουει την εχω κανει πανω απο 2-3 φορες.
> 
> οι απαντησεις που εχω παρει κατα καιρους ειναι:
> 1. απορωφαται πρωτα η γουει και μετα η καζεινη
> 2. απορωφονται ολλα στο χρονο και ρυθμο της καζεινης
> 3. αναλογα το μιγμα... 
> 
> επιδη εκει παιζεται ολο το παιχνιδι, μπορει καποιος που σκαμπαζει απο ερευνες κλπ να επιβεβαιωσει ποιο τελικα ειναι απ' ολλα???


αυτο μου φενεται απιθανο.
μπορει ενδεχωμενως να γινεται στο γαλα,αλλα οπως εγραψα πιο πανω το γαλα ειναι αυτουσια φυσικη τροφη,κ μπορει να ειναι στην φυση του να το κανει αυτο.
αλλα οσον αφορα προσμιξεις,δεν νομιζω οτι γινεται.
δλδ,σε μιγμα ισο/καζε,σιγουρα η ισο δεν χανει την ιδιοτητα της να ειναι γρηγοροτερα αποροφισημη απτην καζε,αλλα ποιος μου λεει οτι θα φτασει στο σωστο χρονο εκει που πρεπει για να αποροφηθει,αφου ειναι μπερδεμενη με καζε??


αντιθετως το 2,ειναι το πιο πιθανο σεναριο.

----------


## GRF

> δεν παιζει ρολο δλδ οτι το γαλα,αργει να φυγει απτο  στομαχι,στο συνολο του??αν,φαω 100γρ κοτοπουλο,μαζι με ενα λιτρο γαλα,θα  το χωνεψω(το κοτοπουλο) το ιδιο γρηγορα,απτο αν το ετρωγα σκετο,η με  ρυζΙ?
> απτην αλλη,το γαλα δεν γινεται στο στομαχι απο υγρο σε ημιστερεο?
> 
> αν λοιπον το ανακατεψω με σκονη isolate,δεν θα "κρατησει"μερος της ολο  αυτο το μιγμα περισσοτερο χρονο στο στομαχι?γιατι εδω ειναι δυσκολο να  δεχτουμε οτι θα "φυγει"πρωτα η σκονη κ μετα θα μεινει η καζεινη του  γαλακτος,στο ημιστερεο μιγμα.
> 
> κ παλι μπορει η σκονη να ειναι προτεινη που εχει κ το γαλα,αλλα προτεινη  εχει κ το φυστικοβουτυρο,κ το ψαρι.ποιο απτα 2 ομως θα φυγει πιο  γρηγορα απτο στομαχι?
> 
> 
> δλδ,με το να παρεις γαλα με πρωτεινη μεταπροπο,κανεις την προτεινη να  μπει στην ιδια διαδικασια χωνευσης κ αποροφησης,με το γαλα.
> αν την παρεις με νερο,γλιτωνεις χρονο απο αυτην την διαδικασια,μιας κ η  αυτουσια σκονη προτεινης,λογω φυσης της(isolate),περνα ποιο γρηγορα στο  λεπτο εντερο,γιατι "καθεται" λιγοτερο στο στομαχι εξαρχης.


Για κάποιο λόγο έχεις την εντύπωση ότι τα συστατικά των τροφών φεύγουν από το στομάχι "ταυτόχρονα". Δεν υπάρχει όμως κάτι τέτοιο. Καταρχάς αν φας μια τροφή που περιέχει και πρωτεϊνες και υδατάνθρακες (π.χ. πατάτα), οι υδατάνθρακες θα απορροφηθούν πολύ πιο γρήγορα από όλα τα υπόλοιπα (φαίνεται καθαρά αυτό από τον γλυκαιμικό δείκτη - η γλυκόζη στο αίμα ανεβαίνει ταχύτατα καθώς το άμυλο μετατρέπεται σε γλυκόζη αρκετά γρήγορα). Από την άλλη οι πρωτεϊνες και τα λιπαρά των τροφών αργούν περισσότερο.




> αλλα οσον αφορα το φαγητο,δεν ξερουμε οτι ανακτευοντας πραγματα,μπορεις να παιξεις με τους χρονους αποδεσμευσης τους,αρα κ αποροφησης?
> δλδ,τα λιπαρα(πχ.φυστικοβοτυρο) τα περνουμε μαζι με πρωτεινη για να καθυστερισουμε την αποροφηση της.
> αυτο σαν παραδειγμα(κ πολλα αλλα),τεινει προς το γεγονος οτι οι προσμιξεις στο στομαχι,ακολουθουν την φορα του πιο αργως αποροφησιμου συστατικου.
> οποτε γιαυτο,η απορεια μου εξαρχης για την προσμιξη γαλακτος με πρωτεινη μεταπροπο.


Ναι, το να τρως και κάτι άλλο μαζί με μια τροφή (π.χ. λίπος μαζί με πρωτεΐνη) μειώνεις το χρόνο απορρόφησης και των δύο από ότι αν τα έτρωγες χώρια, αλλά η σχετική σειρά απορρόφησης όμως δεν αλλάζει. Και δεν επηρεάζουν όλα το ίδιο, οι υδατάνθρακες όπως ίσως γνωρίζεις δεν πέπτονται στο στομάχι και δεν επηρεάζουν δραματικά την ταχύτητα πέψης, από την άλλη οι πρωτεΐνες και τα λιπαρά πέπτονται στο στομάχι σε μεγάλο βαθμό.

Συν το ότι συνεχίζουμε να μιλάμε για ταχύτητα απορρόφησης, χωρίς να ξέρουμε σίγουρα αν επηρέαζει αισθητά το τελικό αποτέλεσμα. Στην περίπτωση της αποκατάστασης του μυϊκού γλυκογόνου φάνηκε ότι η ταχύτητα δεν επηρεάζει το τελικό αποτέλεσμα αποθήκευσης γλυκογόνου (απλά τελειώνει λίγες ώρες αργότερα), ενδεχομένως να συμβαίνει κάτι αντίστοιχο και με την πρωτεΐνη - ειδικά μάλιστα όταν δεν μιλάμε για νηστικούς ανθρώπους, αλλά ανθρώπους που τρώνε κανονικά κάθε τρεις ώρες.

----------


## savage

ενδιαφερουσα η συζητηση που εχει αναπτυχθει.

παντως αν ισχυει διονυση οπως λες οτι σε ενα πιθανο μιγμα whey/casein η whey ακολουθει το ρυθμο απορροφησης της casein,τοτε ολες οι πρωτεινες πολλων πηγων που κυκλοφορουν στην αγορα,ειναι απατη,καθοτι λογικα και οι αλλες πηγες τους(isolate,αλβουμινη,σογιας κτλ),λογικα θα πρεπει να ακολουθουν το ρυθμο απορροφησης της casein,μιας και ολες οι εν λογω πρωτεινες εχουν casein.

οποτε ποιος ο λογος να εχουν πολλες πηγες?ας βαζουν μονο casein στην τελικη αφου και οι αλλες πηγες αυτο το ρυθμο ακολουθουν.

τελος παντων εδω ανοιγει πολυ μεγαλη συζητηση με αυτο που λεω τωρα.

----------


## beefmeup

> Για κάποιο λόγο έχεις την εντύπωση ότι τα συστατικά των τροφών φεύγουν από το στομάχι "ταυτόχρονα". Δεν υπάρχει όμως κάτι τέτοιο. Καταρχάς αν φας μια τροφή που περιέχει και πρωτεϊνες και υδατάνθρακες (π.χ. πατάτα), οι υδατάνθρακες θα απορροφηθούν πολύ πιο γρήγορα από όλα τα υπόλοιπα (φαίνεται καθαρά αυτό από τον γλυκαιμικό δείκτη - η γλυκόζη στο αίμα ανεβαίνει ταχύτατα καθώς το άμυλο μετατρέπεται σε γλυκόζη αρκετά γρήγορα). Από την άλλη οι πρωτεϊνες και τα λιπαρά των τροφών αργούν περισσότερο.


αυτο,απο που το καταλβες απτα ποστ μου??ακριβως το αντιθετο γραφω,γιαυτο κ υποστηριζω αυτα που γραφω.

η σκονη προτεινης ορου γαλακτος κ το γαλα(αυτουσιο)ειναι 2 εντελως διαφορετικες τροφες ανεξαρτητως αν η μια παραγεται απτην αλλη,σε συσταση,αρα κ σε αποροφηση.

αντιθετως αν περναμε γαλα με σκονη προτεινης,για να αποροφηθει η σκονη πρωτα,κ σταδιακα το γαλα(για να εχουμε διπλα οφελη-αργης γρηγορης αποροφησης,θα επρεπε τοτε να ισχυει οτι φευγουν ολα ταυτοχρονα-αλλα ολοι ξερουμε οτι αυτο δεν γινεται).

μιλαμε για 2 διαφορετικες πηγες προτεινης που αποροφονται διαφορετικα.
κ αν τις αναμιξεις,η αποροφηση γινεται με την ταχυτητα αυτης που αποροφαται πιο αργα.

δεν ξερω αν ειμαι απολυτα λαθος η απολυτα σωστος,αλλα με αυτα που ξερω κ καμια ερευνα να υποστηριζει κατι απο αυτα,βαση λογικης εκει τεινω.
κ απλα θελω να ειμαι σιγουρος,οτι κανω το σωστο.
γιατι να ρισκαρα να παρω γαλα με σκονη μεταπροπο,με ενα "ισως",οταν εχω σιγουρο το οτι η σκονη με νερο θα παει πιο γρηγορα εκει που θελω?

αυτο για το μυικο γλυκογονο,που λες το εγραψα στα πρωτα μου ποστ στο φορουμ(περιπου αλλα κ αλλες φορες),γιατι ολοι εχουν μια εντυπωση οτι οι "αποθηκες" τελειωνουν με μια προπονα η ανπληρονωνται αμεσως μετα αν φας ενα υδατανθρακα με υψηλο GI.
ενδεχομενως να ισχυει αυτο που λες,κ για την πρωτεινη,αλλα οπως εγραψα ειναι ενα "ισως"..κ σιγουρα αυτο δεν το κανει λαθος,αλλα το κανει αβεβαιο σαν επιλογη.

----------


## Andrikos

> η σκονη προτεινης ορου *γαλακτος* κ το *γαλα*(αυτουσιο)ειναι 2 εντελως διαφορετικες τροφες ανεξαρτητως αν *η μια παραγεται απτην αλλη*,σε συσταση,αρα κ σε αποροφηση.



Όταν ένας άσχετος μπάινει σε ένα φόρουμ και ρωτά ή αμφιβάλλει για τις "πρωτείνες" η  κλασσική  δικαιολόγηση των συμπληρωμάτων ορογαλακτικης δεν  είναι ότι είναι παράγωγα του γάλακτος και ότι είναι όμοιες σε σύσταση με το γάλα? Το φαινόμενο σίγουρα έχει επαναληφθεί άπειρες φορές και εδώ μέσα και αλλού.

Για την ιστορία, οι γαλακτογλουβουλίνες και οι γαλακταλβουμίνες που βρίσκονται στην ορογαλακτική πρωτείνη αποτελούν γύρω στο 20% των πρωτεινών του γάλακτος (Κοντομηνάς,2006.Χημεία Τροφίμων). Αν επιμένεις ότι γάλα και ορογαλακτική αποτελούν _"εντελώς διαφορετικές τροφές"_ θα ήταν σωστό να έχεις και μία πηγή για την πληροφορία αυτή.

----------


## savage

αντρικο για αυτο που εγραψα πιο πανω ποια η αποψη σου?θα ηθελα να την ακουσω.πιστευεις πως σε ενα μιγμα whey/casein  η  σε μιγμα whey/casen/soya protein/egg protein κτλ καθε ειδος πρωτεινης ακολουθει το δικο του ρυθμο απορροφησης η ολες ακολουθουν την casein?

----------


## Andrikos

> αντρικο για αυτο που εγραψα πιο πανω ποια η αποψη σου?θα ηθελα να την ακουσω.πιστευεις πως σε ενα μιγμα whey/casein  η  σε μιγμα whey/casen/soya protein/egg protein κτλ καθε ειδος πρωτεινης ακολουθει το δικο του ρυθμο απορροφησης η ολες ακολουθουν την casein?


Για να απαντηθεί κάτι τέτοιο πρέπει να υπάρχει ένα πείραμα που να το εξετάζει αυτό , αλλά για να γίνει αυτό το πείραμα (που κοστίζει αρκετά χρήματα) πρέπει να υπάρχει και ένας λόγος , συνήθως αυτά τα πειράματα γίνονται με σκοπό να βγει ένα συμπέρασμα για το τι επίπτωση υπάρχει στην σωματική σύσταση, το πόσο γρήγορα απορροφάται η κάθε μία πρωτείνη δεν είναι σημαντικό και δεν νοιάζεται κανείς για να εξετάσει (και να δώσει χρήματα για τέτοιο θέμα), σημαντικό είναι τι επίπτωση έχει στο ισοζύγιο αζώτου μία πρωτείνη ή ένα μείγμα αμινοξέων.

----------


## savage

ναι αυτο εννοω και γω.υποτιθεται οτι καταναλωνουμε τετοιου ειδους μιγματα ωστε να παρεχουμε ολων των ειδων της πρωτεινες και να εχουμε ολες τις στιγμες απορροφηση πρωτεινης,αρα και συνεχως θετικο ισοζυγιο αζωτου.

anyway ξεφυγαμε και απο το αρχικο θεμα,αλλα πιστευω ειχε ενδιαφερον το ολο ζητημα

----------


## drago

παντως ειναι πολυ ενδιαφερον το πως πραγματα που θεωρουμε δεδομενα μπορει να μην ειναι και τοσο δεδομενα τελικα...

παντως, αυτο που ειπε ο savage παραπανω ισχυει. ισως το να συγκρινουμε την συγκεντωση αμινοξεων μετα απο καποιες ωρες να μην εχει αντικρυσμα στην ζωη του joe bodybuilder. γιατι νε μεν η καζεινη εχει περισσοτερα αμινοξεα, αναβολισμο και δεν ξερω τι αλλο μετα απο πχ 2,3,4 ωρες, ο BBer ομως σε αυτο το χρονο θα εχει κατεβασει ενα μεταπροπονητικο ρωφημα + δυο γευματα.

οποτε η συγκριση που πρεπει να γινει ειναι: καλυτερα πολυ γαλα και φαι μετα απο καποιες ωρες? η μια isolate και φαι μετα απο μια ωρα.

----------


## beefmeup

> Όταν ένας άσχετος μπάινει σε ένα φόρουμ και ρωτά ή αμφιβάλλει για τις "πρωτείνες" η  κλασσική  δικαιολόγηση των συμπληρωμάτων ορογαλακτικης δεν  είναι ότι είναι παράγωγα του γάλακτος και ότι είναι όμοιες σε σύσταση με το γάλα? Το φαινόμενο σίγουρα έχει επαναληφθεί άπειρες φορές και εδώ μέσα και αλλού.


andrikos,οπως εσυ δεν μιλας με ατομα που δεν εχουν σχεση με το ββ,εγω δεν μιλαω με ατομα που αγνοουν τισ βασικες αρχες του διαλογου λογω υπερμετρου εγωισμου κ κρισεις ξερολα.οταν θα μαθεις να μιλας κ να γραφεις αγορι μου ελα να τα ξαναπουμε.
μεχρι τοτε τα ποστ σου μου θυμιζουν κατι μεταξυ benny hill,mr.bean k detective monk,πραγμα που ειμαι σιγουρος οτι αντικατοπτριζει κ την προσωπικοτητα σου.
ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα ειχες φαει πολυ φαπα στο σχολειο για να καταληξεις ετσι.
το οτι ξερεις 5 πραγματα,εχει μεγαλη διαφορα απτο αν μπορεις κ αν εισαι ικανος να τα περασεις στο κοσμο,γιατι αυτο ειναι θεμα επικοινωνιας κ εσυ ξεκαθαρα εισαι ακοινωνιτος γιατι απτην στιγμη που ξεκινησες να ποσταρεις εχεις προσβαλει το μισο φορουμ κ εχεις βγαλει ακυρα το 90% των πραγματων που διαβαζεις.
απτην αλλη οταν σε ρωτανε "τι θα εκανες εσυ??",απαντας σαν την πυθεια με διφορουμενα λογια,χωρις να δινεις σαφεις απαντησεις στα περισοτερα που σημαινει τα εξεις:η απλα δεν ξερεις για τι μιλας,η θες να μας πουλησεις ο,τι ειναι αυτο που πουλας.

απτην αλλη για να επανελθω,να εισαι σιγουρος οτι παρολο που ειναι παραγωγο του γαλακτος ειναι εντελως διαφορετικα πραγματα.κ εδω δεν αναφερομαι οτι ειναι διαφορετικη στην πηγη της πρωτεινης αλλα στην συσταση κ στην δουλεια που κανει το καθενα.

το γαλα,βαση της μελετης που ποσταρε ο αλλος φιλος,εχει την ιδιοτητα να απελυθερωνει αργα κ γρηγορα αμινο στο σωμα.γιατι στην φυσικη του μορφη,εχει αυτη την ιδιοτητα.
εχω ψαξει κ εχω βρει ποστ σε φορουμ,κ αναλογα θεματα μεχρι το 2003,κ ολα λενε η συγκλινουν τεσπα οτι αν αναμιξεις γαλα με σκονη προτεινης αυτη θα εχει καθυστεριμενη αποροφηση λογω του γαλακτος.
οπως ανεφερε ο grf,το ειδος του μιγματος η η πυκνοτητα του δεν εχει να κανει με την αργη η γρηγορη αποροφηση του παντα.
αυτο γινεται οταν το μιγμα ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΙΤΑΙ απο μια ουσια(γαλα) κ απλα ειναι σε παχυρευστη μορφη.
αν πεταξεις 2 ουσιες μαζι,μια αργης κ μια γρηγορης αποροφησης η γρηγορης θα αποροφηθει αναλογα με την ταχυτητα της πιο αργης.ειναι θεμα φυσικης που αποτι φενεται ο αντρικος δεν διαβαζε στο σχολειο,γιατι η αργης δεσμευει μερος της γρηγορης.
αυτο που γραφω(για την προτεινη κ την ταχυτητα απροφησης της) το ειχα διαβασει πριν χρονια σε αρθρο προπονητη/αθλητη ββ που εχει κατεβασει την μιση δεκαδα του ολυμπια.η γνωμη του αξιζει περισοτερο(για μενα),απτου ξερολα παραπανω.

νικο,για το θεμα που λες.δεν εχει να κανει με μελετες η τπτ.
σε ολα τα συπληρωματα(η τα περισοτερα τεσπα),τα συστατικα τους ειναι δεμενα σε μοριακο επιπεδο κ οχι σκονες πεταμενες σε ενα κουβα οπως ναναι.
φανταζομαι οτι σε σκονες μπλεντ οπως ενα καζεινης/ορου γαλακτος γινεται το ιδιο,οποτε εχει μια λογικη να υπαρχει σταδιακη κ γρηγορη απελευθερωση αμινο,οπως στο γαλα.
αν τωρα παρεις εσυ κ πεταξεις σε ενα κουβα 2 σκονες διαφορετικου τυπου δεν εχεις το ιδιο αποτελεσμα,γιατι ουτε αναλογιες θα πετυχεις ουτε το μοριακο δεσιμο.

----------


## Andrikos

> andrikos,οπως εσυ δεν μιλας με ατομα που δεν εχουν σχεση με το ββ,εγω δεν μιλαω με ατομα που αγνοουν τισ βασικες αρχες του διαλογου λογω υπερμετρου εγωισμου κ κρισεις ξερολα.οταν θα μαθεις να μιλας κ να γραφεις αγορι μου ελα να τα ξαναπουμε.
> μεχρι τοτε τα ποστ σου μου θυμιζουν κατι μεταξυ benny hill,mr.bean k detective monk,πραγμα που ειμαι σιγουρος οτι αντικατοπτριζει κ την προσωπικοτητα σου.
> ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα ειχες φαει πολυ φαπα στο σχολειο για να καταληξεις ετσι.
> το οτι ξερεις 5 πραγματα,εχει μεγαλη διαφορα απτο αν μπορεις κ αν εισαι ικανος να τα περασεις στο κοσμο,γιατι αυτο ειναι θεμα επικοινωνιας κ εσυ ξεκαθαρα εισαι ακοινωνιτος γιατι απτην στιγμη που ξεκινησες να ποσταρεις εχεις προσβαλει το μισο φορουμ κ εχεις βγαλει ακυρα το 90% των πραγματων που διαβαζεις.
> απτην αλλη οταν σε ρωτανε "τι θα εκανες εσυ??",απαντας σαν την πυθεια με διφορουμενα λογια,χωρις να δινεις σαφεις απαντησεις στα περισοτερα που σημαινει τα εξεις:η απλα δεν ξερεις για τι μιλας,η θες να μας πουλησεις ο,τι ειναι αυτο που πουλας.
> 
> απτην αλλη για να επανελθω,να εισαι σιγουρος οτι παρολο που ειναι παραγωγο του γαλακτος ειναι εντελως διαφορετικα πραγματα.κ εδω δεν αναφερομαι οτι ειναι διαφορετικη στην πηγη της πρωτεινης αλλα στην συσταση κ στην δουλεια που κανει το καθενα.
> 
> το γαλα,βαση της μελετης που ποσταρε ο αλλος φιλος,εχει την ιδιοτητα να απελυθερωνει αργα κ γρηγορα αμινο στο σωμα.γιατι στην φυσικη του μορφη,εχει αυτη την ιδιοτητα.
> ...


Πολύ αναμενόμενη απάντηση. Με κολακεύει, ευχαριστώ πραγματικά. Συνέχισε να είσαι εκτός θέματος και να ψάχνεις αφορμή να με βρίσεις, δείχνεις το επίπεδό σου.
Όταν αποφασίσεις να σοβαρευτείς και να μιλήσεις σαν ώριμος ενήλικος χωρίς συμπλέγματα κατωτερότητας θα επανέλθω.

----------


## savage

> νικο,για το θεμα που λες.δεν εχει να κανει με μελετες η τπτ.
> σε ολα τα συπληρωματα(η τα περισοτερα τεσπα),τα συστατικα τους ειναι δεμενα σε μοριακο επιπεδο κ οχι σκονες πεταμενες σε ενα κουβα οπως ναναι.
> φανταζομαι οτι σε σκονες μπλεντ οπως ενα καζεινης/ορου γαλακτος γινεται το ιδιο,οποτε εχει μια λογικη να υπαρχει σταδιακη κ γρηγορη απελευθερωση αμινο,οπως στο γαλα.
> αν τωρα παρεις εσυ κ πεταξεις σε ενα κουβα 2 σκονες διαφορετικου τυπου δεν εχεις το ιδιο αποτελεσμα,γιατι ουτε αναλογιες θα πετυχεις ουτε το μοριακο δεσιμο.


χμμ... καλη σκεψη Διονυση.δε το ειχα σκεφτει.ειναι οντως πολυ πιθανο να υπαρχει ενα τετοιου ειδους δεσιμο σε μοριακο επιπεδο,σε τετοιου ειδους blend. :03. Thumb up: 
ωραιος

----------


## GRF

> η σκονη προτεινης ορου γαλακτος κ το γαλα(αυτουσιο)ειναι 2 εντελως διαφορετικες τροφες ανεξαρτητως αν η μια παραγεται απτην αλλη,σε συσταση,αρα κ σε αποροφηση.


Εδώ θα συμφωνήσω με τον Αντρέα ότι πιθανότατα δεν έχεις καταλάβει από τι αποτελείται ο ορός γάλακτος και από τι το γάλα, ειδάλλως δεν θα έλεγες ότι είναι *εντελώς* διαφορετικές τροφές. Το παρουσιάζεις σαν να είναι η μέρα με τη νύχτα και βέβαια δεν είναι καθόλου έτσι. Δηλαδή αν η whey είναι εντελώς διαφορετική από το γάλα, τότε σε σχέση π.χ με την πατάτα τι είναι; Η whey isolate υπάρχει ήδη μέσα στο γάλα και απορροφάται όπως ακριβώς απορροφάται είτε μόνη της είτε ως συστατικό του γάλακτος (εκτός απο τις μικροδιαφορές που ανέφερα προηγουμένως για πιθανή δέσμευσή της σε κάποιο μικρό βαθμό απο την καζεΐνη - και αυτό είναι καθαρά υποθετικό μπορεί και να μην ισχύει κιόλας).

Για να πω ένα διαφορετικό παράδειγμα, είναι σαν να μου λες ότι η φρουκτόζη που περιέχουν τα φρούτα είναι διαφορετική από τη φρουκτόζη σε μορφή σκόνης. Ό,τι ταχύτητα απορρόφησης έχει η μία έχει και η άλλη. Παρομοίως και με τον ορρό γάλακτος στα διάφορα κλάσματά του εντός και εκτός του γάλακτος. 




> αντιθετως αν περναμε γαλα με σκονη προτεινης,για να αποροφηθει η σκονη πρωτα,κ σταδιακα το γαλα(για να εχουμε διπλα οφελη-αργης γρηγορης αποροφησης,*θα επρεπε τοτε να ισχυει οτι φευγουν ολα ταυτοχρονα*-αλλα ολοι ξερουμε οτι αυτο δεν γινεται).


Ξαναλέω ότι νομίζεις ότι η πέψη είναι μια ταυτόχρονη διαδικασία για όλα τα συστατικά ενός γεύματος. Από πού προκύπτει ότι όταν ανακατεύεις δύο πράγματα με διαφορετική ταχύτητα απορρόφησης το καθένα ότι όλα τότε θα φεύγουν ταυτόχρονα;




> μιλαμε για 2 διαφορετικες πηγες προτεινης που αποροφονται διαφορετικα.
> κ αν τις αναμιξεις,η αποροφηση γινεται με την ταχυτητα αυτης που αποροφαται πιο αργα.


Ειλικρινά και το επαναλαμβάνω δεν καταλαβαίνω με ποια λογική βγάζεις αυτό το συμπέρασμα. Δηλαδή επειδή όταν ανακατέψουμε δύο πράγματα καλά και φτιάξουμε ένα ομοιογενές *στο μάτι* μίγμα, πάει να πει ότι το στομάχι βλέπει ένα πράγμα και όχι τα συστατικά του; Το στομάχι και το λεπτό έντερο δεν δίνει δεκάρα για το αν εμείς βλέπουμε κάτι ως ομοιογενές ή όχι, αυτό που βλέπει είναι μόρια και αναλόγως έχει τις κατάλληλες βιοχημικές πορείες διαθέσιμες για να τα επεξεργαστεί.




> γιατι να ρισκαρα να παρω γαλα με σκονη μεταπροπο,με ενα "ισως",οταν εχω σιγουρο το οτι η σκονη με νερο θα παει πιο γρηγορα εκει που θελω?


Εύχομαι να αφιερώνεις τον ίδιο και περισσότερο χρόνο εξετάζοντας και πιο ουσίας θέματα, διότι το συγκεκριμένο δεν παίζει κανένα παρατηρήσιμο ρόλο στο πώς θα γίνει το σώμα σου.




> αυτο για το μυικο γλυκογονο,που λες το εγραψα στα πρωτα μου ποστ στο φορουμ(περιπου αλλα κ αλλες φορες),γιατι ολοι εχουν μια εντυπωση οτι οι "αποθηκες" τελειωνουν με μια προπονα η ανπληρονωνται αμεσως μετα αν φας ενα υδατανθρακα με υψηλο GI.


Εδώ συμφωνούμε.

----------


## savage

GRF εσυ τελικα θεωρεις μεταπροπονητικα,το γαλα (η το γαλα με πρωτεινη τελος παντων) ως το ιδανικο η απλα θεωρεις οτι ειναι κι αυτο μια καλη λυση,και οτι δεν επεσε και η ζαχαρη στο νερο,αν πινουμε γαλα αντι για whey πχ?
Οχι τιποτα αλλο αλλα μετα απο τοσες σελιδες ακομα δεν εχω καταλαβει τι απο τα 2 εννοεις.

----------


## aepiskeptis

http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/mus...-recovery.html


Thus far in the scientific literature, comparisons of casein-dominant 
proteins with whey for sports applications are evenly split. 
Some studies show casein as superior (in spite of a higher leucine content in the whey treatments) [9,10], while others point to whey as the victor [11,12]. 
The only certainty is that it can’t be assumed that faster is better 
when it comes to promoting net anabolism. 
An acute study on post-ingestion amino acid kinetics by LaCroix 
suggests that milk protein is best left as-is rather than isolating 
its protein fractions [13]. 
Compared to total milk protein, whey’s amino acid delivery was too 
transient, and underwent rapid deamination during the postprandial 
period. The authors concluded that milk proteins had the best 
nutritional quality, which suggested a synergistic effect between 
its casein and whey. 

trial by Elliot et al found that postexercise ingestion of whole milk was superior for increasing net protein balance 
than fat-free milk[21]. The most striking aspect about this trial was that the calorie-matched dose of fat free milk contained 14.5g 
protein, versus 8.0 g in the whole milk. 
Apparently, postworkout fat intake (particularly milk fat) is nothing to fear, and may even be beneficial 
from the standpoint of synthesizing muscle protein. 


Let’s begin with the fact that nutrient-mediated insulin elevation required to max out net anabolism is relatively minor. 
Insulin’s ability to prevent muscle protein breakdown (even in the midst of ample amino acid availability via continuous infusion) 
is maximal at about 2-3 times the normal basal insulin levels. This is even less than what’s seen during normal feeding. 
A properly placed pre-exercise meal will keep insulin more than sufficiently elevated even after your training bout is over. 
To put things into perspective, a regular solid meal can elevate insulin anywhere from 4-8 times fasting levels depending on size, 
and keep it elevated for a few hours. As little as 6 g of essential amino acids plus 35 g sucrose taken immediately pre-exercise can 
keep insulin elevated to roughly 4 times fasting levels an hour AFTER 40-50 minutes of resistance training.
What do you think blood levels of insulin, glucose, & amino acids would look like with a typical preworkout meal or shake 
containing at least as much carbs & double the protein? 


Προσωπικα δεν καταναλωνω γαλα εμποριου, μενω Αθηνα και καθε Σαββατο πρωι παιρνω το τρενο και πηγαινω Αυλωνα και εκει μια καλη κυρια μου πουλαει κατσικισιο γαλα και αυγα. Θεωρω οτι το γαλα εμποριου ειναι ιδιαιτερα επεξεργασμενο και στερειται της βιολογικης αξιας και της θρεπτικης αξιας και επιπλεον ειναι προιον αγελαδων που εκτρεφονται σε μαντρια και τις χαπακωνουν "καθημερινα" με αντιβιοτικα και διαφορες αλλες ουσιες.

Αν αυτο το γαλα ειναι ακαταλληλο (για μενα παντα), φανταστειτε τι ειναι η περεταιρω επεξεργασμενη πρωτεινη ορου γαλακτος. 

Τα συμπλρηρωματα εχουν ως στοχο να συμπληρωνουν τη διατροφη οχι να την αντικαθιστουν ακομα κ εστω με τον τιτλο "μεταπροπονητικα ροφηματα".

ο καθενας ας κανει ο,τι θελει. 

Δυστυχως, καποιοι δημιουργουν ενα αισθημα "υποχρεωσης" και μονοδρομου σε καποια νεαροτερα ατομα.

----------


## Polyneikos

> *-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*andrikos,οπως εσυ δεν μιλας με ατομα που δεν εχουν σχεση με το ββ,εγω δεν μιλαω με ατομα που αγνοουν τισ βασικες αρχες του διαλογου λογω υπερμετρου εγωισμου κ κρισεις ξερολα.οταν θα μαθεις να μιλας κ να γραφεις αγορι μου ελα να τα ξαναπουμε.
> μεχρι τοτε τα ποστ σου μου θυμιζουν κατι μεταξυ benny hill,mr.bean k detective monk,πραγμα που ειμαι σιγουρος οτι αντικατοπτριζει κ την προσωπικοτητα σου.
> ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα ειχες φαει πολυ φαπα στο σχολειο για να καταληξεις ετσι.
> 
> το οτι ξερεις 5 πραγματα,εχει μεγαλη διαφορα απτο αν μπορεις κ αν εισαι ικανος να τα περασεις στο κοσμο,γιατι αυτο ειναι θεμα επικοινωνιας κ εσυ ξεκαθαρα εισαι ακοινωνιτος γιατι απτην στιγμη που ξεκινησες να ποσταρεις εχεις προσβαλει το μισο φορουμ κ εχεις βγαλει ακυρα το 90% των πραγματων που διαβαζεις.
> απτην αλλη οταν σε ρωτανε "τι θα εκανες εσυ??",απαντας σαν την πυθεια με διφορουμενα λογια,χωρις να δινεις σαφεις απαντησεις στα περισοτερα που σημαινει τα εξεις:η απλα δεν ξερεις για τι μιλας,η θες να μας πουλησεις ο,τι ειναι αυτο που πουλας.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> απτην αλλη για να επανελθω,να εισαι σιγουρος οτι παρολο που ειναι παραγωγο του γαλακτος ειναι εντελως διαφορετικα πραγματα.κ εδω δεν αναφερομαι οτι ειναι διαφορετικη στην πηγη της πρωτεινης αλλα στην συσταση κ στην δουλεια που κανει το καθενα.
> ...


Ευκαιρίας δοθείσης θελω να τονίσω κατι και φυσικα δεν αφορα μονο αυτο το ποστ και μονο ενα μελος συγκεκριμενα,αλλα μια ταση που βλεπω να υπαρχει.
Κοκκινίζωντας ενα κομματι του ποστ θα ήθελα να τονισω ότι θα πρεπει να προσεχουμε τις εκφρασεις μας ως προς τα μελη του φόρουμ.όταν θελουμε να απαντησουμε σε ενα μελος διοτι διαφωνουμε με τις τοποθετησεις του αναφορικα με την θεματολογία του τόπικ δεν προχωραμε σε εκφρασεις που τείνουν να μειωσουν την προσωπικότητα του.
Πιστευω ότι αποψεις σας ειναι σεβαστες και οδηγουν τα μελη στα δικα τους συμπερασματα,αλλα προσωπικες διαμαχες δεν χωρουν αλλα και δεν προσφερουν.
ολη η υπόλοιπη τοποθετηση αρκει και με το παραπανω για την συζητηση του ζητηματος που μας απασχολει σε αυτο το τόπικ.
Πιστευω πως η παρεμβαση μου είναι κατανοητη από όλους και μη παρεξηγησιμη.Ευχαριστω για την κατανόηση και συγνωμη για την παρένθεση.Παμε λοιπον.

----------


## beefmeup

> Εδώ θα συμφωνήσω με τον Αντρέα ότι πιθανότατα δεν έχεις καταλάβει από τι αποτελείται ο ορός γάλακτος και από τι το γάλα, ειδάλλως δεν θα έλεγες ότι είναι *εντελώς* διαφορετικές τροφές. Το παρουσιάζεις σαν να είναι η μέρα με τη νύχτα και βέβαια δεν είναι καθόλου έτσι. Δηλαδή αν η whey είναι εντελώς διαφορετική από το γάλα, τότε σε σχέση π.χ με την πατάτα τι είναι; Η whey isolate υπάρχει ήδη μέσα στο γάλα και απορροφάται όπως ακριβώς απορροφάται είτε μόνη της είτε ως συστατικό του γάλακτος (εκτός απο τις μικροδιαφορές που ανέφερα προηγουμένως για πιθανή δέσμευσή της σε κάποιο μικρό βαθμό απο την καζεΐνη - και αυτό είναι καθαρά υποθετικό μπορεί και να μην ισχύει κιόλας).
> 
> για να καταλαβαινομαστε,δεν εγραψε κανεις οτι το γαλα κ η προτεινη οσον αφορα το τι εχουν(πρωτεινη)ειναι διαφορετικα πραγματα.αλλα ενω η πηγη ειναι ιδια,δεν εχει καμια σχεση το πως την περνουμε απο ενα σκουπ προτεινης,κ ενα αντιστοιχο σκουπ γαλακτος.
> ειδαλλως 1 σκουπ σκονη προτεινης ειναι ιδιο με ενα σκουπ γαλα,κατα τα λεγομενα σας.
> 
> Για να πω ένα διαφορετικό παράδειγμα, είναι σαν να μου λες ότι η φρουκτόζη που περιέχουν τα φρούτα είναι διαφορετική από τη φρουκτόζη σε μορφή σκόνης. Ό,τι ταχύτητα απορρόφησης έχει η μία έχει και η άλλη. Παρομοίως και με τον ορρό γάλακτος στα διάφορα κλάσματά του εντός και εκτός του γάλακτος. 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


πολυνικε δεν παρεξηγειτε κανεις,αλλα οταν γραφει καποιος στο φορουμ που εχει καποιες γνωσεις κ μιλα απαξιωτικα για μελη ενος φορουμ,γραφοντας πραγματα περι ενασχολησης με το ββ,κ περι ασχετοσυνης τοτε θα πρεπει να λαβουμε υποψιν μας οτι ολοι πλην αυτων που εχουν αυτες τις γνωσεις εδω μεσα ειμαστε ολοι ασχετοι.

δεν με απασχολει να πεισω κανενα για οτιδηποτε,το χω ξαναγραψει,αλλα με ενοχλει οταν ατομα οπως εγραψα αγνοουν βασικες αρχες του διαλογου κ προσβαλουν γενικοτερα.
μεχρι την επεμβαση του σουπερμαν κ τα περι ασχετοσυνης,η συζητηση ηταν οπως αρμοζε.
δικαιολογω το τμημα της απαντησης μου ετσι,γιατι δεν ειμαι απτα παιδακια που γυριζουν κ το αλλο μαγουλο.
αλλο να κανουμε χαβαλε,κ να απανταμε, κ αλλο να παταμε πανω στις γνωσεις μας για να υποβιβαζουμε ατομα ειτε σε φορουμ ειτε στην ζωη μας.
αυτο ειναι δειγμα του χαρακτηρα μας.

κ να πεις οτι εκανα λαθος σε οτι γραφω..

γουτου γουτου.

----------


## Polyneikos

Μα η απαντηση μου ξεκαθαρισα ότι δεν ήταν αποκλειστικα για σενα,απλα ευκαιριας δοθείσης χρησιμοποιηθηκε ενα μερος ενος ποστ σου για να θεσω εναν προβληματισμο μου.Στο φόρουμ εχουν θεση από τον πιο απειρο αθλητη μεχρι τον επιστημονικα περισσότερο καταρτισμενο,φυσικα χρείζουν της ιδιας αντιμετωπισης,that's the point.Ο σεβασμος προς τον καθεναν μας αναδυκνύει και σαν ατομα και σαν φόρουμ. :08. Toast:

----------


## beefmeup

ριξτε μια ματια.

εγω διαβασα πραγματα για την επεξεργασια του "καλου"γαλακτος που δεν ηξερα.
κ συν τοις αλλοις λεει οτι λεω τοσα ποστ για αναμιξη γαλακτος με σκονη για μεταπρποπο

βρηκα κ αλλα πολλα,αλλα ειναι γενικες συζητησεις.εδω εχει κ αναφορες σε βιβλιογραφια στον πατο.




Ok, I do not know where you are getting your information from, but it is not good info. It is mixed with some fact, but very short on real world practicalities. I could go into the milk thing in the first place, it is in no way the "perfect food", in fact far from it. A few tidbits..

The path that transforms healthy milk products into allergens and carcinogens begins with modern feeding methods that substitute high-protein, soy-based feeds for fresh green grass and breeding methods to produce cows with abnormally large pituitary glands so that they produce three times more milk than the old fashioned scrub cow. These cows need antibiotics to keep them well.
Their milk is then pasteurized so that all valuable enzymes are destroyed (lactase for the assimilation of lactose; galactase for the assimilation of galactose; phosphatase for the assimilation of calcium).
Literally dozens of other precious enzymes are destroyed in the pasteurization process. Without them, milk is very difficult to digest. The human pancreas is not always able to produce these enzymes; over-stress of the pancreas can lead to diabetes and other diseases.
The butterfat of commercial milk is homogenized, subjecting it to rancidity. Even worse, butterfat may be removed altogether. Skim milk is sold as a health food, but the truth is that butter-fat is in milk for a reason.
Without it the body cannot absorb and utilize the vitamins and minerals in the water fraction of the milk. Along with valuable trace minerals and short chain fatty acids, butterfat is America's best source of preformed vitamin A.
Synthetic vitamin D, known to be toxic to the liver, is added to replace the natural vitamin D complex in butterfat. Butterfat also contains re-arranged acids which have strong anti-carcinogenic properties.
The recent approval by the FDA of the use of BGH (Bovine Growth Hormone) by dairy farmers to increase their milk production only worsens the already sad picture.
BGH will also decrease the body fat of cows. Unfortunately, the body fat of cows is already contaminated with a wide range of carcinogens, pesticides, dioxin, and antibiotic residues. When the cows have less body fat, these toxic substances are then transported into the cows' milk.

So much for milk as the perfect food....now to address post workout...and notice the references

Adding milk is, in general, a bad idea. It will slow the absorption of amino acids in the gut during a period when you want a rapid increase in blood amino-acid levels. Milk protein is composed of two fractions, which are casein (accounting for approximately 80% of the protein in milk) and whey (which accounts for the remaining 20%) These have, respectively, been characterized as 'slow' and 'fast' proteins according to the rate at which they are digested and the speed at which amino-acids enter the bloodstream. (1) Whey results in a rapid, high spike in blood amino acid level which is highly anabolic, whereas casein results in a slow, steady increase in plasma amino-acid levels that is anti-catabolic in nature. (2) Mahe et al, who looked at the differences in digestion between casein and beta-lactoglobulin (which is the major subfraction in whey) found that casein clots in the acidic environment of the stomach, which delays gastric emptying, and results in a prolonged, steady released of amino-acids. (this is good any time but post workout). Whey, in contrast, remains soluble in the stomach, and quickly makes its way further down the digestive track resulting in the characteristic rapid peak in blood amino levels.

"While some have inferred from the research that by consuming both casein and whey together you'll get both the anti-catabolic effects of casein along with the anabolism of whey, this is unlikely. As a number of others(studies) have pointed out, it is more likely that since casein clots in the gut, and slows gastric emptying, you'll be slowing down the whey, causing it to act much like casein."

References

1. Fruhbeck G. Protein metabolism. Slow and fast dietary proteins. Nature. 391(6670):843, 845, 1998 Feb 26.

2. Mahe S. Roos N. Benamouzig R. Davin L. Luengo C. Gagnon L. Gausserges N. Rautureau J. Tome D. Gastrojejunal kinetics and the digestion of (15N)beta-lactoglobulin and casein in humans: the influence of the nature and quantity of the protein. American Journal of Clinical Nutrition. 63(4):546-52, 1996 Apr.

3. Tipton KD. Rasmussen BB. Miller SL. Wolf SE. Owens-Stovall SK. Petrini BE. Wolfe RR. Timing of amino acid-carbohydrate ingestion alters anabolic response of muscle to resistance exercise. American Journal of Physiology - Endocrinology & Metabolism. 281(2):E197-206, 2001 Aug.

Mixing your post-workout protein shake with milk is not a bad idea per se, but at best it?s sub-par. One of the functions that insulin works is by translocation of GLUT4 (?glucose transporter 4?) receptors to the cell membrane (1). GLUT4 is basically one of the glucose receptors (there are others) that allow glucose uptake in the cell.

As well, casein is the predominant protein that milk consists of (about 80% or so, with about 20% being whey). Casein actually forms clots in the stomach during digestion, forming a sort of paste that slows digestion further. Again, this is not something you?re striving for, so milk consumption during this time is not the obvious choice.

References:

(1) Need for GLUT4 activation to reach maximum effect of insulin-mediated glucose uptake in brown adipocytes isolated from GLUT4myc-expressing mice.
Diabetes. 2002 Sep;51(9):2719-26.

(2) Intracellular mechanisms underlying increases in glucose uptake in response to insulin or exercise in skeletal muscle.
Acta Physiol Scand. 2001 Mar;171(3):249-57

(3) The time course for elevated muscle protein synthesis following heavy resistance exercise.
Can J Appl Physiol. 1995 Dec;20(4):480-6.

(4) Post-ischemic stimulation of 2-deoxyglucose uptake in rat myocardium: role of translocation of Glut-4.
J Mol Cell Cardiol. 1998 Feb;30(2):393-403.

(5) Gastic emptying and intragastric distribution of lipids in man. A new scintigraphic method of study. Dig Dis Sci (1982) 27 (8): 705-711.

(6) In vivo and in vitro gastric emptying of milk replacers containing soybean proteins. J Dairy Sci. 1994 Feb;77(2):533-40.

----------


## giannis64

beef συμνωμη αλλά έσβησα μια σου φράση από το ποστ σου η οποία δεν είχε καμία σχέση με την τοποθέτηση σου επί του θέματος!!!

ευχαριστώ για την κατανόηση!!

----------


## beefmeup

> beef συμνωμη αλλά έσβησα μια σου φράση από το ποστ σου η οποία δεν είχε καμία σχέση με την τοποθέτηση σου επί του θέματος!!!
> 
> ευχαριστώ για την κατανόηση!!


χαχα,ναι δεν τρεχει,αλλα νομισα οτι ηταν ο πολυνικος.

περισσοτερο στον χαβαλε,το ειπα ρε συ.

 :08. Toast:

----------


## errikos

to kalutero einai 1 litro meta tin proponisi kai ena litro to prwi...exei polu kala apotelesmata gia ogko idika me plhres gala ...kai mia mpanana metaproponitika me to gala

****Γραφε με ελληνικους χαρακτηρες,ειναι κανονας του φόρουμ.Mods Team****

----------


## GRF

beefmeup, σχετικά με αυτά που έχεις κάνει quote (δεν γνωρίζω από πού):

Η πρώτη παράγραφος είναι καθαρά έκφραση άποψης και είναι γεμάτη υποθέσεις και λογικά άλματα χωρίς να στηρίζεται σε μετρημένα επιστημονικά δεδομένα. Ναι, σίγουρα έτσι παράγεται το γάλα που υπάρχει στα ράφια των σούπερ μάρκετ, αλλά τα υπόλοιπα είναι υποθέσεις και σε κάποιο βαθμό αντιεπιστημονικά γραμμένα. Π.χ. τι πάει να πει "τεχνητή" βιταμίνη D και "φυσική" βιταμίνη D; Τα έχουμε ξαναπεί ότι εφόσον μιλάμε για γνωστά χημικά μόρια, για γνωστές χημικές δομές, ο όρος "φυσικός" και "τεχνητός" δεν έχει κανένα νόημα εφόσον το τελικό χημικό μόριο είναι αυτό που πρέπει να είναι. Έχει ας πούμε διαφορά το οξυγόνο (O2) που παράγεται από τα φυτά ως αποτέλεσμα της φωτοσύνθεσης από το οξυγόνο που παράγεται όταν κάνουμε ηλεκτρόλυση του νερού σε H2 + O2; Καμία απολύτως, πρόκειται για το ίδιο ακριβώς πράγμα.

Όσο για την παράγραφο με το κόκκινο. Εκεί όντως η συζήτηση στηρίζεται σε δεδομένα. Παρόλα αυτά, δεν λέει κάτι για αργότερη απορρόφηση της whey παρουσία γάλακτος. Αυτό το λέει στην επόμενη παράγραφο (με το μαύρο) που όμως εκεί πάλι ξαναϋποθέτει.

Ο φίλος aepiskeptis πιο πάνω έβαλε ένα πολύ καλογραμμένο απόσπασμα από κείμενα του Lyle McDonald και (νομίζω) του Alan Aragon. Εκεί αναφέρονται ευρήματα από μελέτες και όπως αυτές δείχνουν, το γάλα παρόλο που (συνολικά) απορροφάται πιο αργά από σκέτη whey, δεν έχει να ζηλέψει τίποτα από τη σκέτη whey και ίσως είναι και καλύτερο εάν ρυθμιστούν κατάλληλα οι ποσότητες.

@savage: η άποψή μου είναι η ίδια με πριν 2-3 χρόνια που έγραψα το συγκεκριμένο άρθρο για τα γαλακτοκομικά, και μάλιστα την αναφέρω στο τέλος τέλος του άρθρου: "αναμείξτε άφοβα την πρωτεΐνη σας με γάλα". Από τα υπάρχοντα δεδομένα, άποψή μου παραμένει ότι δεν επηρεάζει αρνητικά το να βάλουμε γάλα αντί νερό - και ίσως υπό κάποιες συνθήκες είναι πιο χρήσιμο για μυϊκό αναβολισμό. Από την άλλη, εάν μιλάμε για 2-3 εβδομάδες πριν από αγώνες ή πριν από παραλία κτλ, τότε σίγουρα οτιδήποτε ενδέχεται να κρατάει υγρά ή να προκαλεί φουσκώματα πρέπει να φύγει προσωρινά από τη διατροφή, και σε αυτό περιλαμβάνονται και τα γαλακτοκομικά κατά την άποψή μου.

----------


## beefmeup

> Ο φίλος aepiskeptis πιο πάνω έβαλε ένα πολύ καλογραμμένο απόσπασμα από κείμενα του Lyle McDonald και (νομίζω) του Alan Aragon. Εκεί αναφέρονται ευρήματα από μελέτες και όπως αυτές δείχνουν, το γάλα παρόλο που (συνολικά) απορροφάται πιο αργά από σκέτη whey, δεν έχει να ζηλέψει τίποτα από τη σκέτη whey και ίσως είναι και καλύτερο εάν ρυθμιστούν κατάλληλα οι ποσότητες.


εδω grf δεν νμιζω οτι διαφωνει κανεις,το ιδιο πραμα λεμε,με αλλα λογια.

η ενσταση μου ηταν εξ αρχης για συνδιασμο κ των 2 μεταπροπο,που ειναι κ ο τιτλος του θρεντ.
τελικα ειναι κ αυτο οπως ολα καθαρα θεμα επιλογης,αλλα μου φανταζει δυσκολο να ανακτεψω γαλα με σκονημετα προπο γιατι πολυ απλα μετα απτο postwo σεηκ μου τρωω στανταρ μολις περασουν 30-40 λεπτα γιαυτο κ πρωτιμω νερο με την σκονη.

ο μονος λογος που θα το εκανα αυτο με το γαλα(κ το χω κανει) ειναι οταν δεν ειχα χρονο κ θα καθυστερουσα το γευμα μου,οποτε κ κατεφυγα σε γαλα.

----------


## Devil Randime

Επιτρεψτε μου να πω και γω τη γνωμη μου παιδια.Εκατσα διαβασα ΟΛΟ το thread και πραγματικα μεσα απο ενα χαμο αποψεων και αντεκλήσεων καταφερα και εβγαλα καποια συμπερασματα πως ολα εξαρτώνται απο τον οργανισμο του καθενα, απο τι στοχους εχει και γενικοτερα οι γνωμες δυίσταντο..
Ας πω όμως για μενα τωρα. Οπως εχω πει και σε αλλα posts γενικοτερα στο forum, μερα παρα μερα κανω αναεροβιες ασκησεις (μπασκετ, ποδοσφαιρο). Δυστυχως μου ειναι αρκετα δυσκολο μετα το ποδοσφαιρο ή μπασκετ στο ΣΕΦ να καθομαι στο σκοταδι , να προσπαθω να βρω φως για να δω ποσα ml νερου βαζω, να προσπαθω μετα να φτιαχνω μες στον κοσμο και στο σκοταδι τη πρωτεινη, μετα να παιρνω την κρεατινη, μετα το ενα μετα το αλλο κλπ κλπ. Συν οτι ειναι και αβολο για μενα να καθομαι να κρυφτω απο τα ματια των αλλων που θα πεσουν σαν βδελες να με ρωτησουν τι φτιαχνω εκει...
Οποτε επελεξα να μην κανω ΟΛΗ αυτη την ταλαιπωρια και να επιλεξω γαλατα σογιας να παιρνω μαζι μου (μονο για τις μερες μπασκετ ή ποδοσφαίρου και οχι για μετα προπόνηση το τονιζω αυτο). Βρηκα αυτά εδω -(δειτε συννημένα)- τα οποία δεν εχουν καθόλου λακτόζη και απ'ότι διαβασα και στο ιντερνετ εχουν έλλειψη καζείνης οποτε πιστευω αυτο τα κανει πολυ καλή επιλογη για μετα τις αναεροβιες μου.
Το επιπλεον καλό ειναι πως δεν χρειαζονται και ψυγειο αν δεν ανοιχτουν, οποτε θα τα παιρνω ανετα μαζι μου και θα τα πινω μετα το μπασκετακι μου. 
Θα παιρνω 3 τετοια μετα τις αναεροβιες μου (3Χ750ml --> ~26γρ πρωτείνης) και νομιζω ειναι κομπλέ. Τα εχει μεγαλη αλυσιδα καταστηματων σουπερ μαρκετ (Carrefour). Εχω δοκιμασει ήδη το 1L alpro soya chocolate και μπορω να πω, πως η γευση με ενθουσιασε πολυ! θα δοκιμασω σιγουρα και το vanilla!  :01. Wink: 

Εγω θα συμφωνησω με τον beef πως οντως το γαλα θεωρειται ''εκτακτης αναγκης'' (οπως και στη περιπτωση μου δηλαδη), αλλα στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση δε νομιζω πως εχει μεγαλη διαφορα με το αν θα επινα αντι αυτου την πρωτείνη μου. Νομιζω αλλωστε πως μαζι στη τσαντα μου και με χαπια αμινοξεων, θαρρω πως θα ειμαι πληρης για ''εκτακτης ανάγκης'' μεταπροπονητικό.

----------


## deluxe

Μπορει καποιος να μου πει πως ακριβως λειτουργει η λακταση που περιεχουν ορισμενα γαλατα με μειωμενη λακτοζη;

Ολα τα γαλατα εχουν πανω-κατω 4,5γρ σακχαρων ( λακτοζη μονο; ) στα 100μλ.

Το γαλα της advance, λεει σακχαρα 4,5 απο τα οποια λακτοζη 1,5. Τι ακριβως ειναι τα αλλα 3; 

Εγω αν πιω 500μλ απο αυτο το γαλα, θα παρω 7,5γρ λακτοζης ή παραπανω;

----------


## Nick Sotiralis

δηλαδη 2 μιλκο free μεταπροπονητικα και ειμαστε οκ  :01. Wink:

----------


## deluxe

Σκεψου πρωτα οτι το "γαλα" στα milko εχει ληξει αρκετες φορες..

----------


## GEORGEXX1

το γαλα απο τον νομο πριν την ληξη του  μπορει να ξαναεπιστραφει στην εταιρια και να ξαναπαστερειωθει μεχρι και πεντε φορες,η καθε φορα αναγραφετε κατω στο μπουκαλι με αριθ:απο 1 εως 5,γιαυτο καθε φορα που παιρνετε γαλα κοιτατε να εχει νουμερο το πολυ 3 που σημαινει οτι εχει παστερειωθη 2 φορες.

----------


## aetosa

Παιδιά μη λέμε ό,τι θέλουμε και ό,τι ακούγεται τριγύρω (διάφορα περίεργα email που μας έρχονται από το πουθενά...).
Παστερίωση, ναι έχει εφευρεθεί, υπάρχει και είναι γνωστή σαν μέθοδος.
Αναπαστερίωση; Που το 'δατε αυτό; Πώς γίνεται να το κάνουμε κι εμείς; Κανένα λινκ να μας λέει το how to;
Πάντως, αν εγώ "ξαναπαστερίωνα" τα γάλατα, σιγά μην έγραφα και τον αριθμό των παστεριώσεων πάνω στο κουτί...τι άλλο θ' ακούσουμε..

----------


## beefmeup

> Παιδιά μη λέμε ό,τι θέλουμε και ό,τι ακούγεται τριγύρω (διάφορα περίεργα email που μας έρχονται από το πουθενά...).
> Παστερίωση, ναι έχει εφευρεθεί, υπάρχει και είναι γνωστή σαν μέθοδος.
> Αναπαστερίωση; Που το 'δατε αυτό; Πώς γίνεται να το κάνουμε κι εμείς; Κανένα λινκ να μας λέει το how to;
> Πάντως, αν εγώ "ξαναπαστερίωνα" τα γάλατα, σιγά μην έγραφα και τον αριθμό των παστεριώσεων πάνω στο κουτί...τι άλλο θ' ακούσουμε..


φιλε το ξερεις οτι οι γαλακτοβιομηχανιες περνουν πισω επιστροφες οτι γαλα(κ πολλα αλλα ακομα) δεν εχει πουληθει,αλλα εχει ληξει απτα σουπερ μαρκετ??

αυτο γιατι νομιζεις οτι γινεται??μηπως γιατι τα σουπερ δεν μπορουν απο μονα τους να ξεφωρτωθουν τα ληγμενα(να τα πεταξουν),ας πουμε,κ τους βοηθανε σε αυτο οι καλες γαλακτοβιομηχανειες??

καμια ιδεα πανω σε αυτο εχεις?

----------


## Devil

για δωσε ινφο στο λαο...

----------


## No Cash

> φιλε το ξερεις οτι οι γαλακτοβιομηχανιες περνουν πισω επιστροφες οτι γαλα(κ πολλα αλλα ακομα) δεν εχει πουληθει,αλλα εχει ληξει απτα σουπερ μαρκετ??
> 
> αυτο γιατι νομιζεις οτι γινεται??μηπως γιατι τα σουπερ δεν μπορουν απο μονα τους να ξεφωρτωθουν τα ληγμενα(να τα πεταξουν),ας πουμε,κ τους βοηθανε σε αυτο οι καλες γαλακτοβιομηχανειες??
> 
> καμια ιδεα πανω σε αυτο εχεις?





καλα και τα πατατακια επιστρεφονται και τα κρουασαν και πολλα αλλα τροφιμα που δεν μπορω να φανταστω τι ακριβως τα κανουν μετα...

μπορει τα κρουασαν σοκολατας να τα κανουν whey σοκολατας.. molto whey πχ χαχα

----------


## thanasis reaction

to εχω ξαναγραψει,ολα τα γαλατα επιστρεφονται πισω,εκτος απο μια εταιρεια που τα πεταει επι τοπου στα σουπερ μαρκετ.

----------


## mekefi

> παντως συμφωνα με την διατροφη ζωνης του barry sears  καλα λιπαρα 1ωρα μετα την προπονηση αυξανουν η διατηρουν τα επιπεδα της αυξητικης ορμονης.
> πχ αμυγδαλοβουτηρο,φυστικοβουτυρο ιχθυελαιο
> τι λετε εσεις γι αυτο;


Ισχυει αυτο???

----------


## Devil

> Ισχυει αυτο???


δεν ξερω αλλα αυτο που ξερω ειναι οτι η ζωνη ειναι η μεγαλητερη απατη ever

και ο barry απλα τα κονομισε και τα κονομαει απ αυτη την αηδια

----------


## Mitsen

> Ειναι προτιμοτερο να πινουμε την whey με γαλα *0%*, παρα με νερο!


Γιατί?

----------


## mekefi

> φιλε το ξερεις οτι οι γαλακτοβιομηχανιες περνουν πισω επιστροφες οτι γαλα(κ πολλα αλλα ακομα) δεν εχει πουληθει,αλλα εχει ληξει απτα σουπερ μαρκετ??
> 
> αυτο γιατι νομιζεις οτι γινεται??μηπως γιατι τα σουπερ δεν μπορουν απο μονα τους να ξεφωρτωθουν τα ληγμενα(να τα πεταξουν),ας πουμε,κ τους βοηθανε σε αυτο οι καλες γαλακτοβιομηχανειες??
> 
> καμια ιδεα πανω σε αυτο εχεις?


α ρε μπιφ,τι αρνητικος που εισαι
την ιστορια με τον καλο σαμαρειτη την  ξερεις?
ε,η ιδια περιπτωση ειναι :01. Razz:

----------


## Kroisos

> to kalutero einai 1 litro meta tin proponisi kai ena litro to prwi...exei polu kala apotelesmata gia ogko idika me plhres gala ...kai mia mpanana metaproponitika me to gala
> 
> ****Γραφε με ελληνικους χαρακτηρες,ειναι κανονας του φόρουμ.Mods Team****


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα... Και εγώ μεταπροπονητικά παίρνω 1 l πλήρες, μια μπανάνα kai 50 gr quacker και εχω δει τρελή ανάπτυξη. Επίσης άλλο ένα λίτρο μέσα στη μέρα.. 5 kg σε ενάμιση μήνα (ίσως λίγο λιπος αλλά η ζώνη κουμπώνει ακόμα στο ίδιο) και ξεπέρασα ένα πλατώ στο squat και deadlift..
Θα το σταματήσω βέβαια σε λίγο καιρό δεν είναι για πολύ.. Αλλά για αρχάριους ότι πρέπει, λειτουργεί καλύτερα και απο στεροειδή, δεν χρειαζεται να μπλέκουν με συμπληρώματα. Το κορεσμένο λίπος του γάλακτος είναι απο τα καλύτερα αναβολικά...

----------


## Devil

> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα... Και εγώ μεταπροπονητικά παίρνω 1 l πλήρες, μια μπανάνα kai 50 gr quacker και εχω δει τρελή ανάπτυξη. Επίσης άλλο ένα λίτρο μέσα στη μέρα.. 5 kg σε ενάμιση μήνα (ίσως λίγο λιπος αλλά η ζώνη κουμπώνει ακόμα στο ίδιο) και ξεπέρασα ένα πλατώ στο squat και deadlift..
> Θα το σταματήσω βέβαια σε λίγο καιρό δεν είναι για πολύ.. Αλλά για αρχάριους ότι πρέπει, λειτουργεί καλύτερα και απο στεροειδή, δεν χρειαζεται να μπλέκουν με συμπληρώματα. *Το κορεσμένο λίπος του γάλακτος είναι απο τα καλύτερα αναβολικά...*


γιατι???? καλητερο δεν ειναι αλλα γιατι το λες αυτο???

----------


## deluxe

Υπαρχουν κατηγοριες κορεσμενου λιπους; Γιατι νομιζα οτι ολα την ιδια "βιολογικη" αξια εχουν.

----------


## deluxe

Συγνωμμη κιολας, αλλα το να πινεις γαλα με whey,isolate δεν ειναι περιπου το ιδιο με το να πινεις μια blend με νερο;

Το χειροτερο ειναι blend με γαλα;

Ο καλυτερος συνδιασμος νομιζω οτι ειναι αμινοξεα + waxy και μετα απο 30 λεπτα whey με γαλα. Μετα απο 1 ωρα κανονικο φαι. Κυριως για ογκο αυτο το πραμα. 
Για γραμμωση αμινοξεα + waxy ( μισο σε σχεση με τον ογκο ή και καθολου ) και μετα απο 30 λεπτα isolate με νερο. Μετα απο 1 ωρα κανονικο φαι.

Τι λετε;

----------


## Devil

> Συγνωμμη κιολας, αλλα το να πινεις γαλα με whey,isolate δεν ειναι περιπου το ιδιο με το να πινεις μια blend με νερο;
> 
> Το χειροτερο ειναι blend με γαλα;
> 
> Ο καλυτερος συνδιασμος νομιζω οτι ειναι αμινοξεα + waxy και μετα απο 30 λεπτα whey με γαλα. Μετα απο 1 ωρα κανονικο φαι. Κυριως για ογκο αυτο το πραμα. 
> Για γραμμωση αμινοξεα + waxy ( μισο σε σχεση με τον ογκο ή και καθολου ) και μετα απο 30 λεπτα isolate με νερο. Μετα απο 1 ωρα κανονικο φαι.
> 
> Τι λετε;


γινονται και τα 2 που λες αλλα νομιζω οτι δεν εχει νοημα να παρεις την isolate μετα το postwo.... και μπορεις να φας κανονικα

----------


## Kroisos

> Υπαρχουν κατηγοριες κορεσμενου λιπους; Γιατι νομιζα οτι ολα την ιδια "βιολογικη" αξια εχουν.


Λάθος διατύπωση, εννούσα ότι το κορεσμένο λίπος του που υπάρχει γενικά στο γάλα, όχι ότι έχει κάποια διαφορά. Όλα τα κορεσμένα λίπη για κάποιον που γυμνάζεται καλά είναι αρκεί να προέρχονται απο *ΜΗ επεξεργασμένες* τροφές




> Το κορεσμένο λίπος του γάλακτος είναι απο τα καλύτερα αναβολικά... γιατι???? καλητερο δεν ειναι αλλα γιατι το λες αυτο???


Αυξάνει τα επίπεδα της τεστοστερόνης. Υπάρχουν πάρα πολλες σχετικές μελέτες... Σε συνδυασμό με το ασβέστιο (που συνεισφέρει θετικά στις συσπάσεις των μυών) και τις άλλες βιταμίνες έχει τα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα για έναν *αρχάριο*.. Αρκεί φυσικά να δίνει και στο σώμα του το κατάλληλο ερέθισμα με *πολυαρθρικές* ασκήσεις και να μην κοροιδεύει κάνοντας μόνο πχ 10 σετ κάμψεων δικεφάλων, γιατί τότε όλο το λίπος θα πάει στη κοιλιά.

----------


## Devil

> Λάθος διατύπωση, εννούσα ότι το κορεσμένο λίπος του που υπάρχει γενικά στο γάλα, όχι ότι έχει κάποια διαφορά. Όλα τα κορεσμένα λίπη για κάποιον που γυμνάζεται καλά είναι αρκεί να προέρχονται απο *ΜΗ επεξεργασμένες* τροφές
> 
> 
> 
> Αυξάνει τα επίπεδα της τεστοστερόνης. Υπάρχουν πάρα πολλες σχετικές μελέτες... Σε συνδυασμό με το ασβέστιο (που συνεισφέρει θετικά στις συσπάσεις των μυών) και τις άλλες βιταμίνες έχει τα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα για έναν *αρχάριο*.. Αρκεί φυσικά να δίνει και στο σώμα του το κατάλληλο ερέθισμα με *πολυαρθρικές* ασκήσεις και να μην κοροιδεύει κάνοντας μόνο πχ 10 σετ κάμψεων δικεφάλων, γιατί τότε όλο το λίπος θα πάει στη κοιλιά.


εδω ομως πρεπει να σου ζητησω να ποσταρεις κατι σχετικο...μελετη...κατι....

οσο για την αποροφηση του ασβεστιου δεν ειμαι και τοσο σιγουρος αλλα λογικα θα υπαρχει...

οτι λειτουργει σε αρχαριους ναι το εχω δει αλλα νομιζω πως ειναι καθαρα λογο αυξησεις των θερμιδων

εχω δει αρκετα threads σε εξωτερικο που κανουν την GOMAD (Gallon Of Milk A Day) μαζι με το Stronglifts αλλα αναφαιροντε κυριως σε ατομα που βαζουν πολυ δυσκολα κιλα και που εχουν πρωτη επαφη με τα βαρη

----------


## Andrikos

> Το κορεσμένο λίπος του γάλακτος είναι απο τα καλύτερα αναβολικά...


Διάνα! :01. Wink:

----------


## giannis64

> γινονται και τα 2 που λες αλλα νομιζω οτι δεν εχει νοημα να παρεις την isolate μετα το postwo.... και μπορεις να φας κανονικα


μαλλων θελεις να πεις πως δεν εχει νοημα αν παρεις την isolate μετα απο 20 λεπτα, αφου εχεις την δυνατοτητα για στερεο γευμα, και τα αμινο να εινα κομλε και οχι  bcaa. ετσ?

γιατι αλλιως δεν συμφωνω..

----------


## Devil

> μαλλων θελεις να πεις πως δεν εχει νοημα αν παρεις την isolate μετα απο 20 λεπτα, αφου εχεις την δυνατοτητα για στερεο γευμα,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  και τα αμινο να εινα κομλε και οχι  bcaa. ετσ?
> 
> ...


 :08. Toast:

----------


## beefmeup

> Συγνωμμη κιολας, αλλα το να πινεις γαλα με whey,isolate δεν ειναι περιπου το ιδιο με το να πινεις μια blend με νερο;
> 
> Τι λετε;


οχι..

το ξαναγραψαμε γιατι στο τοπικ με την myofusion.

οτιδηποτε κ να παρεις(φας) με το γαλα,θα αργησει να φυγει απτο στομαχι,περισοτερο αποτι αν το ετρωγες μονο του.

----------


## deluxe

Το ξερω οτι το εγραψες, αλλα εισαι σιγουρος οτι ισχυει αυτο που λες σε ολες τις blend πρωτεϊνες; Αυτο με τους δεσμους.

----------


## beefmeup

> Το ξερω οτι το εγραψες, αλλα εισαι σιγουρος οτι ισχυει αυτο που λες σε ολες τις blend πρωτεϊνες; Αυτο με τους δεσμους.


η λογικη αυτο λεει.

αλλιως ολα τα μπλεντ ειναι μουφα,κ δεν υπαρχει σταδιακη κ γρηγορη απελυθεσωση αμινο,απο πολαπλες πηγες που λενε οτι εχουν.

στο γαλα,γιατι γινεται να απελυθερωνει αργα κ γρηγορα αμινο?

----------


## deluxe

Μα αυτη δεν ειναι και η ουσια του blend; Να ειναι μετριας αφομοιωσης;

----------


## beefmeup

> Μα αυτη δεν ειναι και η ουσια του blend; Να ειναι μετριας αφομοιωσης;


λαζαρε προσπαθω αλλα δεν με βοηθας καθολου.

το myofusion blend,αποτελειτε μεταξυ αλλων απο συμπυκνομενο ορο γαλακτος,κ απομονομενο.
αυτες οι 2 μορφες δεν ειναι ουτε μετριας,ουτε αργης αποροφησης.

γιαυτο κ το πουλανε κ για μετα την προπονα,επειδη εκτος απο αυτες τις 2 μορφες(που κανουν για μετα την προπονα),εχει μεσα κ αλλες πηγες που αποροφουνται πιο αργα.

που σημαινει οτι τα μπλεντ ειναι γρηγορης/αργης απελευθερωσης.
κ γιαυτο τα πουλανε κ τα προτεινουν σαν μεταπροπονητικα.
αλλιως θα σου ελεγαν παρτο μονο βραδυ η αναμεσα σε γευματα.

που σημαινει..

οτι δλδ,ενα μπλεντ αντιμετωπιζεται περιπου απτο στομαχι,οπως το γαλα.
παρομοια μοριακη δομη δλδ,κ ετσι οπως το γαλα σου δινει αργα κ γρηγορα αμινο,το μπλεντ κανει το ιδιο.

αυτο δεν θα ισχυε αν το μπλεντ δεν ειχε εννοιαια μοριακη δομη,αλλα ηταν σκονες πεταμενες σε ενα κουβα(αργης/γρηγορης),γιατι αν γινοταν αυτο η γρηγορης απελευθερωσης θα αποροφουταν αργοτερα.

----------


## Gaspari

Παίδες επιδή είναι 8 σελίδες το όλο θεματάκι και εχω 2 ερωτήσεις.. οχι παραπάνω..

Κάνω καλά που μετά την προπόνα βάζω 400ml γάλακτος 1,5% και ενα σκούπ πρωτεϊνης, χτυπάω και πίνω;

Θά'πρεπε να το έβαζα σε 300-400ml νερού για ποιό γρήγορη απορρόφηση απο τους μύς (μαζί με φαί μετά απο κανα τέταρτο φυσικά) και το βράδυ πρίν τν ύπνο κανά δυό ποτήρια γάλα;

Ή καλά κάνω έτσι όπως είμαι τώρα;

----------


## beefmeup

> Κάνω καλά που μετά την προπόνα βάζω 400ml γάλακτος 1,5% και ενα σκούπ πρωτεϊνης, χτυπάω και πίνω;
> 
> Θά'πρεπε να το έβαζα σε 300-400ml νερού για ποιό γρήγορη απορρόφηση απο τους μύς (μαζί με φαί μετά απο κανα τέταρτο φυσικά) και το βράδυ πρίν τν ύπνο κανά δυό ποτήρια γάλα;
> 
> Ή καλά κάνω έτσι όπως είμαι τώρα;





> οτιδηποτε κ να παρεις(φας) με το γαλα,θα αργησει να φυγει απτο στομαχι,περισοτερο αποτι αν το ετρωγες μονο του.


.

----------


## Gaspari

Για τν λόγο που είναι 80% καζείνη και 20 "whey".. Οπότε με νερό, φαγητό κ πρίν τν ύπνο 2 ποτήρια με λιγάκι hemo θα είμαι τζέτ.  :01. Smile:

----------


## jimmy007

> οτιδηποτε κ να παρεις(φας) με το γαλα,θα αργησει να φυγει απτο στομαχι,περισοτερο αποτι αν το ετρωγες μονο του.


Μόνο για προιόντα με μεγαλύτερο Γ.Δ. ισχύει αυτό αν και γινόμαστε αυστηροί... :03. Thumb up: 
Σχετικά τώρα με αυτό που λέτε για την βραδύτερη απορρόφηση της whey με το γάλα, να σημειώσω ότι έχω δει ακριβές whey πρωτείνες όπως η WHEY EXCEL της Sci-Mentor,να περιέχουν σε μικρή ποσότητα μικροκυτταρική καζείνη που δεν έχουν φθηνότερες πρωτείνες της ίδιας εταιρείας. Δεν νομίζω να είναι τυχαίο..
Επίσης, να επισημάνω ότι το γάλα περιέχει πρεβιοτικά που βοηθούν στην απορρόφηση των θρεπτικών συστατικών.

----------


## Kroisos

> εδω ομως πρεπει να σου ζητησω να ποσταρεις κατι σχετικο...μελετη...κατι....
> 
> οσο για την αποροφηση του ασβεστιου δεν ειμαι και τοσο σιγουρος αλλα λογικα θα υπαρχει...
> 
> οτι λειτουργει σε αρχαριους ναι το εχω δει αλλα νομιζω πως ειναι καθαρα λογο αυξησεις των θερμιδων
> 
> εχω δει αρκετα threads σε εξωτερικο που κανουν την GOMAD (Gallon Of Milk A Day) μαζι με το Stronglifts αλλα αναφαιροντε κυριως σε ατομα που βαζουν πολυ δυσκολα κιλα και που εχουν πρωτη επαφη με τα βαρη


Μια πολύ γρήγορη αναζήτηση βρήκα αυτά.. 

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18831752
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17459189

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases...0808104257.htm
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases...0410113836.htm
Που αναφέρουν εκτός των άλλων πόσο καλό είναι το γάλα για ενυδάτωση και πως το μείγμα αργής και γρήγορης πρωτείνης είναι καλύτερο για muscle gains.

Έχεις δίκιο ότι είναι περισσότερο η αύξηση θερμίδων, αλλα για μένα περισσότερο είναι η νοοτροπία, έχει το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα με τα weight gainers με τη διαφορά ότι δεν βρίσκεται σε φανταχτερό κουτάκι. Παρ' όλα αυτά πολλοί προτιμάνε να αγοράσουνε κάποιο τεχνητό προιόν τίγκα στh ζάχαρη και στα διεγερτικά μονο και μόνο επειδη το διαβάσανε σε κάποιο περιοδικό - που όλως τυχαίως τα περισσότερα ανήκουν σε  εταιρείες συμπληρωμάτων.

Το gomad όντως αναφέρεται σε αρχάριους και προκαλεί πολλά φουσκώματα και παρενέργειες και αύξηση λίπους. Αλλά νομίζω οτι ο όρος αρχάριος, αν συνδεθεί με τα κιλά που σηκώνει κάποιος και όχι με τον χρόνο που ασχολείται, ταιριάζει στο 80% των χρηστών του φόρουμ. Σε αυτούς δηλαδή που δεν πλησιάζουν στα γενετικά όρια για  εξειδίκευση:




Εκτός απο το ασβέστιο και τις άλλες βιταμίνες, περιέχει και την σημαντικότερη βιταμίνη, τη βιταμίνη που δημιούργησε την ζωή. Τι καλύτερο θα μπορούσες να βρεις σε ένα φυσικό προιόν ? Αυτό δε σημαίνει οτι είναι και μαγικό, πάντα χρειάζονται και τα υπόλοιπα θρεπτικά συστατικά σε μια ισορροπημένη διατροφή.

Τα περί αναβολικών ήταν μια υπερβολή που την 'έκλεψα΄ απο μια συνέντευξη του ripptoe :




> That's where our famous gallon of milk a day program comes in. A gallon of whole milk, each day, is our standard recommendation for people who need to gain weight.
> 
> And nothing works better than a linear progression on simple barbell exercises, that has you go up in weight every workout, while you're gaining weight because you're drinking a gallon of milk a day. I have seen people put on 50 pounds of muscular bodyweight. We do it all the time, and it works beautifully.
> 
> I'll go on record as saying that steroids don't work as well as this. This program works better for novices than steroids. Absolutely yes.
> 
> Milk is quite literally better than steroids for a novice lifter to grow on, and no supplement produces the same effect. 
> 
> There are no shortcuts. The fact that a shortcut is important to you means that you are a pussy. Let me be clear here: if you'd rather take steroids than do your squats heavy and drink enough milk, then you are a fucking Pussy

----------


## deluxe

Ενταξει αυτο με το γαλα το εχουμε αναλυσει αρκετα. Περισσοτερο καλο κανει, παρα κακο, απο αυτα που εχω διαβασει. Ενταξει δε θα κανει να απορροφηθει 5 λεπτα η πρωτεϊνη, θα κανει 10. Πεθαινω!!

Προσωπικα εμενα δε με νοιαζει, αφου θα πινω αμεσως Bcaa και vitargo. Θα πινω και την blendara μου με γαλατακι μετα απο 20 λεπτα και θα ειμαι αρχοντας.

----------


## Devil

> Μια πολύ γρήγορη αναζήτηση βρήκα αυτά.. 
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18831752
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17459189
> *
> το πρωτο ειναι review το δευτερο ειναι μελετη...και τα 2 αναφαιρονται μονο για καλητερη ενυδατωση σε σχεση με powerade κ τετοια...*
> 
> http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases...0808104257.htm
> http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases...0410113836.htm
> ...


 :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

δεν διαφωνο οτι το γαλα ειναι πολλες φορες καλητερο απο πολλα προιοντα που πολουντε στην αγορα
αλλα σιγουρα δεν μπορει να χτυπισει τα πιο εξελιγμενα συμπληρωματα...
γενικα το γαλα προσφερετε για εξτρα θερμιδες στον ογκο αλλα και αυτο με μετρο... πολλους τους φουσκωνει...τους γεμιζει νερα...αλλοι βαζουν ευκολα λιπος....

----------


## giannis_s

> δεν διαφωνο οτι το γαλα ειναι πολλες φορες καλητερο απο πολλα προιοντα που πολουντε στην αγορα
> αλλα σιγουρα δεν μπορει να χτυπισει τα πιο εξελιγμενα συμπληρωματα...
> γενικα το γαλα προσφερετε για εξτρα θερμιδες στον ογκο αλλα και αυτο με μετρο... πολλους τους φουσκωνει...τους γεμιζει νερα...αλλοι βαζουν ευκολα λιπος....


+11111111111  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## beefmeup

μια κ το συζηταμε το γαλα,για διαφορες χρησεις,ξερει κανεις μαγκες,ποιο ειναι το ποσοστο των ενηλικων αννθρωποων παγκοσμιω που εχει δυσανεξια σε λακτοζη?
αρα,κ δεν πινει γαλα?

ειναι 75%περιπου..

που σημαινει οτι σου μενει το 25%,του εννηλικου πλυθισμου,το οποιο μπορει να καταναλωσει γαλα χωρις παρενεργειες.

κ ποσοι απο αυτο το 25% να ασχολουνται με το ββ,για να τους ενδιαφερει το γαλα,στην διατροφη κ ποσο μαλλον μεταπροπονητικη?

αν γινω λιγο απλας με τα ποσοστα,να πω ενα 3% απτο 25%??

δλδ μιλαμε για 3 ατομα ανα 100.

κ το συζηταμε ακομα.μαλιστα.

εδω,ολες οι εταιριες προσπαθουν να βγαζουν τα συμπληρωματα πρωτεινης χωρις καθολου λακτοζη(κ δινουμε οι περισοτεροι παραπανω λεφτα για να τα παρουμε),οι γαλακτοβιομηχανειες βγαζουν γαλατα με μειωμενη λακτοζη για να μπορει κ αλλος κοσμος να πινει(που κ παλι ειναι δυσκολο,αν εχεις δυσανεξεια),πραγμα που σημαινει οτι κοιταμε μπροστα να κανουμε την ζωη μας λιγο πιο ευκολη σε καποια πραγματα.

μααλιστα..τουλαχιστον αυτοι οι 3 στους 100 που μπορουν να πιουν γαλα χωρις να γινει η κοιλιακη τους χωρα κοσυφοπεδιο,να ωφεληθηκαν διαβαζοντας το θρεντ.

----------


## deluxe

Αυτο με το φουσκωμα. Εδω και καιρο παιρνω γαλα με μειωμενη λακτοζη, και δεν εχω καποιο προβλημα. Αξιζει να το δοκιμασετε.

Λιγα λες 3%. Μονο εδω ειμαστε πολυ παραπανω.

----------


## Dreiko

> .μααλιστα..τουλαχιστον αυτοι οι 3 στους 100 που μπορουν να πιουν γαλα χωρις να γινει η κοιλιακη τους χωρα κοσυφοπεδιο,να ωφεληθηκαν διαβαζοντας το θρεντ.


ειμαι ενας απο αυτους τους 3,βρισκομαι αναμεσα σας.... :02. Green Alien: 
που λεει και ο λιακοπουλος..... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## savage

> Αυτο με το φουσκωμα. Εδω και καιρο παιρνω γαλα με μειωμενη λακτοζη, και δεν εχω καποιο προβλημα. Αξιζει να το δοκιμασετε.
> 
> Λιγα λες 3%. Μονο εδω ειμαστε πολυ παραπανω.


ωπα ωπα,ξεχασες κατι....

ο διονυσης ειπε 3% απο το συνολικο ποσοστο ανθρωπων.απο ενα τυχαιο δειγμα ανθρωπων που λεμε και μεις ι μαθηματικοι.εδω μεσα ειναι bbing forum.καθε αλλο παρα τυχαιο ειναι το δειγμα εδω μεσα.
για εδω μεσα ισχυει το 25%(το 3% δεν κολλαει πουθενα που ειπες γιατι υποτιθεται πως εδω μεσ ολοι μας ενδιαφερομαστε για bbing.)

Υγ.να παρω και γω θεση για το γαλα αν μου επιτρεπεται.αν καποιος μπορει να το πιει χωρις προβληματα δυσανεξιας εγω το θεωρω πολυ καλη λυση,οχι για μεταπροπονητικο ομως.
ειδικα το πληρες που ανεφεραν και αλλα παιδια,νομιζω πως για εκτομορφους πιστιρικαδες(που λογικα δεν εχουν δυσανεξια στη λακτοζη),αντι να πετανε λεφτα σε gainers,χιλιες φορες γαλατακι του Θεου.Ας κρατησουν τα λεφτα τους για καμια μεταπροπονητικη πρωτεινη η για κανα αμινοξυ η κατι αλλο,οπου εκει το γαλα δε θα τους καλυπτει.

εχω επαννηλημενως τονισει πως οταν προσπαθει καποιος να αυξησει την αλιπη μαζα και τη δυναμη του,το πληρες γαλα,τα ολοκληρα αυγα και το κοκκινο κρεας ειναι 3 απο τις καλυτερες λυσεις ειδικα για μεσομορφους/εκτομορφους.τα κορεσμενα λιπαρα  βοηθουν στην παραγωγη τεστοστερονης στον οργανισμο μας.

----------


## giannis_s

> τα κορεσμενα λιπαρα  βοηθουν στην παραγωγη τεστοστερονης στον οργανισμο μας.


ήξερα περί λιπαρών και τεστοστερόνης, αλλά δεν το ήξερα ότι έρχεται από τα κορεσμένα..thx for the tip..εννοείς ότι γίνεται μερικώς σωματικό λίπος προφανώς, αλλά όχι στο βαθμό που θα περίμενε κάποιος, από τη στιγμή που η αυξημένη τεστο λειτουργεί αντισταθμιστικά;

----------


## Devil

> ήξερα περί λιπαρών και τεστοστερόνης, αλλά δεν το ήξερα ότι έρχεται από τα κορεσμένα..thx for the tip..εννοείς ότι γίνεται μερικώς σωματικό λίπος προφανώς, αλλά όχι στο βαθμό που θα περίμενε κάποιος, από τη στιγμή που η αυξημένη τεστο λειτουργεί αντισταθμιστικά;


και τα μονοακορεστα το κανουν αυτο :01. Wink: 

και δεν αυξανει την τεστο απλα βοηθα στην παραγωγη της...

----------


## beefmeup

> και τα μονοακορεστα το κανουν αυτο
> 
> και δεν αυξανει την τεστο απλα βοηθα στην παραγωγη της...


λογικο :01. Wink:

----------


## Andrikos

> Τα περί αναβολικών ήταν μια υπερβολή που την 'έκλεψα΄ απο μια συνέντευξη του ripptoe :That's where our famous gallon of milk a day program comes in. A gallon  of whole milk, each day, is our standard recommendation for people who  need to gain weight.
> 
> And nothing works better than a linear progression on simple barbell  exercises, that has you go up in weight every workout, while you're  gaining weight because you're drinking a gallon of milk a day. I have  seen people put on 50 pounds of muscular bodyweight. We do it all the  time, and it works beautifully.
> 
> I'll go on record as saying that steroids don't work as well as this.  This program works better for novices than steroids. Absolutely yes.
> 
> Milk is quite literally better than steroids for a novice lifter to grow on, and no supplement produces the same effect. 
> 
> There are no shortcuts. The fact that a shortcut is important to you  means that you are a pussy. Let me be clear here: if you'd rather take  steroids than do your squats heavy and drink enough milk, then you are a  fucking Pussy


Πω πω πολύ σκληροπυρηνικό το τελευταίο σχεδόν ψάρωσα  :01. Mr. Green:   Πρέπει να έχει PhD στην Broscience.  Ας ξεκαβαλήσει το καλάμι και ας μην μιλά για διατροφή όμως γιατί εκτίθεται.

----------


## giannis_s

> απλα βοηθα στην παραγωγη της...


αν δεν κάνω λάθος για την παραγωγή τεστό μεταβολίζεται χοληστερόλη (ή κάτι τέτοιο  :01. Razz: ), οπότε ναι λογικο  :01. Smile: 

αλλά ήθελα να σιγουρευτώ ότι το κάνουν και τα "καλά" λιπαρά για αυτό ρώτησα  :01. Wink:

----------


## 6packman

Καλησπερα παιδια ειμαι καινουργιος στο φορουμ!ειμαι σε περιοδο γραμμωσης και μετα την προπονηση πινω ενα λιτρο γαλα απαχο η που και που μιλκο sugar free.κανει καλο η οχι?γνωμες σχολια ολα δεκτα καθως εαν εχετε και να μου προτεινετε κατι αλλο καλυτερο ροφημα φυσικα δεκτο(κατι φυσικο γιατι δεν παιρνω συμπληρωματα) ευχαριστω προκαταβολικαα!! :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:

----------


## Manos1989

Τέτοιου είδους ερωτήσεις μπορείς να τις κάνεις στις Γενικές.
Μεταπροπονητικά εφόσον δεν παίρνεις συμπληρώματα,η πιο άμεσα απορροφήσιμη πρωτείνη είναι τα ασπράδια αυγού.
Αλλά μη τρελαίνεσαι....απλά τράβα σπίτι και φάε το κοτοπουλάκι σου με ρύζι,λαχανικά κλπ..

----------


## Galthazar

φαε μια μπανανα αμεσως μετα την προπονα και μετα απο λιγο κανα ασπραδι αυγου με τονο για πρωτεινη

----------


## Polyneikos

> Καλησπερα παιδια ειμαι καινουργιος στο φορουμ!ειμαι σε περιοδο γραμμωσης και μετα την προπονηση πινω ενα λιτρο γαλα απαχο η που και που μιλκο sugar free.κανει καλο η οχι?γνωμες σχολια ολα δεκτα καθως εαν εχετε και να μου προτεινετε κατι αλλο καλυτερο ροφημα φυσικα δεκτο(κατι φυσικο γιατι δεν παιρνω συμπληρωματα) ευχαριστω προκαταβολικαα!!


Διαβασε λίγο το τοπικ στο οποιο σου συγχωνευσα το δικο σου... :08. Toast:

----------


## Ariel

το calci plus εχει 5,1 γραμμαρια πρωτεινηςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς
 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> το calci plus εχει 5,1 γραμμαρια πρωτεινηςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς


Όντως,έπινα κι εγώ αρκετό παλιότερα!
Η παραπανίσια πρωτείνη που περιέχει σε σχέση με το απλό γάλα,οφείλεται στην προσθήκη πρωτείνης ορού γάλακτος στο calci plus!

----------


## Galthazar

> το calci plus εχει 5,1 γραμμαρια πρωτεινηςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς


σοβαρα?? Και να φανταστεις εχω τετοιο στο ψυγειο  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## lila_1

ΒΓαινει και σε 0%????

----------


## Ariel

> ΒΓαινει και σε 0%????


οχι....55 θερμιδες εχουν τα 100 γραμμαρια...!..τι να κανουμε... :01. Sad:

----------


## OldDog

Ένα λίτρο γάλα 0% περιέχει:

32g πρωτεινης
47 υδατανθρακες (σάκχαρα,άρα σκέφτομαι έκριση ινσουλίνης)
0 λιπαρά 
320 θερμίδες


Τι θα λέγατε για κάτι τέτοιο για να το βάλουμε ως μεταπροπονητικό ρόφημα σε συνδιασμό με αμινοξέα ?

----------


## giannis64

το θέμα σου συγχωνεύτηκε εδω. 
διάβασε το υπόλοιπο τοπικ και θα βρεις την απάντηση σου..

----------


## OldDog

την βρήκα,σε ευχαριστώ φίλε :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Mitsen

Όπως γνωρίζουμε, μετά την προπόνηση είναι απαραίτητη η καναναλωση πρωτεΐνης με στόχο την αυξημένη συγκένρωση αμινοξέων στο αίμα μας, για την επίτευξη του μυϊκού αναβολισμού.

Πολλοί είναι αυτοί που θα προτρέξουν να προτείνουν να μην αναμείξουν σε γάλα whey protein (πρωτεΐνη ορρού γάλακτος), παρα μονο σε νερό, διαφορετικά επιβραδύνεται έτσι η απορρόφηση της πρωτεΐνης.

*Όμως κατά ποσο αυτό ισχύει?*
Η πρωτεΐνη που περιέχεται  στο γάλα αποτελείται κατά βάση από 80% καζεΐνη και 20% ορου, την γνωστη στους περισσοτερους whey. 
Αυτές οι δυο πρωτεΐνες απορροφούνται σε ξεχωριστές ταχύτητες από τον ανθρώπινο οργανησμό και δεν επηρεάζει η μια την απορρόφηση της άλλης.

Η πρωτεΐνη ορρού γάλακτος (whey) απορροφάται εξαιρετικά σύντομα
Έρευνες έχουν δείξει ότι η κατανάλωση 30 gr whey αυξάνει 300% την συγκέντρωση αμινοξέων στο αίμα μας μέσα σε μια ώρα, ενώ η συγκέντρωση τους επανέρχεται σε φυσιολογικά επίπεδα με το πέρασμα τεσσάτων ορων.

Η καζεΐνη τώρα, απορροφάται με ποιο αργούς ρυθμούς
Αντίστοιχα η κατανάλωση 30 gr καζεΐνης αυξάνει κατά 32% την συγκέντωση αμινοξέων στο αίμα μασς το χρονικό πλαίσιο της μιας ώρας.
Ενός στην πρωτεΐνη ορρού γάλακτος η συγκέντρωση αμινοξέων επανέρχεται μέσα σε τέσσερις, ώρες στην καζεΐνη το ποσοστό αυξάνεται στο 45%. Συνεχίζεται δηλαδή σταθερά η αναπαραγωγή αμινοξέων και πέφτει μετά το πέρασμα οκτώ ορων από τη στιγμή της λήψης. 

Μια ερευνα όπου βγήκε στη δημοσιότητα το 1999 δείχνει τα επίπεδα αμινοξέων στο αίμα επί οκτώ ώρες μετά από κατανάλωση ορρού γάλακτος:
Στην πρώτη ώρα λόγο της απορρόφησης της whey η συγκέντρωση αμινοξέων ανέβηκε κατακόρυφα! Μετά από τρις ώρες λόγο της μειούμενης απορρόφησης της whey και της αυξημένης απορρόφησης τις καζεΐνης υπήρξαν σκαμπανεβάσματα στη συκέντρωση αμινοξέων
Τέλος, κατά την διάρκεια των 8 ωρών υπήρξε η σταθερή μείωση της απορρόφηση.

Με αλλα λόγια, οι δυο αυτές πρωτεΐνες *απορροφούνται σε διαφορετικό χρόνο η μια από την άλλη.* 
*Δεν ισχύει ότι η καζεΐνη καθυστερεί την απορρόφηση άλλων πρωτεϊνών που μπορούν να συμπεριλαμβάνονται, όπως για παράδειγμα όπως η whey.*

Περνώντας ως γνώμονα τα παραπάνω, ο συνδυασμός whey με άπαχο γάλα το καθιστά μια πολύ καλή επιλογή για πριν τον ύπνο (φυσικά δεν θα πρέπει να παραληφθούν και τα λιπαρά οξέα).

*Μετά τη προπόνηση:* 
Ένα λίτρο άπαχο γάλα έχει περίπου 30 gr πρωτεΐνης . Από αυτά μόλις το 20% είναι whey, περίπου δηλαδή 6 gr. Για να πάρει κανείς μια ικανοποιητική ποσότητα πρωτεΐνης ορρού γάλακτος μεταπροπονητικά (ας πούμε ενδεικτικά 30 γραμμάρια), θα πρέπει να καταναλώσει 5 λίτρα γάλα! Πράγμα αδύνατο! 
Ο λόγος που δεν ενδεικνύετε το γάλα μεταπροπονητηκα είναι η χαμηλή σε περιεκτικότητα ορρού και όχι η δήθεν καθυστέρηση της whey από την καζεΐνη που περιέχει το γάλα.

*Δηλαδή μπορούμε να ποιούμε την whey μας με γάλα?*
Φυσικά και μπορούμε! (με την προϋπόθεση ότι είναι άπαχο γάλα 0%).

Το γάλα επίσης, έχει υψηλό ινσουλινικό δείκτη, λογο της Whey οποτε πίνοντας άπαχο γάλα με την whey μας μεταπροπονητηκα εξασφαλιζουμε τόσο την έκρηξη ινσουλίνης (ο εχθρός του καταβολισμού) όσο βιταμίνες και μέταλλα που περιέχονται το γάλα.




_
References:
1. http://www.johnberardi.com/articles/...on/bedtime.htm

2. http://journals.cambridge.org/downlo...828a47df480146

3. http://ajpendo.physiology.org/content/280/2/E340.full

4. http://www.pnas.org/content/94/26/14930.full

5. http://nutritiondata.self.com/topics/glycemic-index

6. http://www.ajcn.org/content/74/1/96.full.pdf 

7. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insulin_index

8. http://uk.askmen.com/sports/bodybuil...tness_tip.html_

----------


## salpas18

:03. Thumb up:

----------


## Titanium

Ωρεο τοπικ mitsen... Μπραβο :03. Clap:

----------


## Galthazar

ωραιο το αρθρο mitsen γιατι εχει παρεξηγηθει ο ρολος του γαλατος οχι μονο μεταπροπονητικα αλλα και στην διατροφη

----------


## Gaspari

Πολύ ωραίο το άρθρο.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## aepiskeptis

mitsen to αρθρο θελει μια evised edition

http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/mus...-recovery.html
http://user210805.websitewizard.com/...R-Jan-2008.pdf

καλο θα ηταν οταν απευθεινεστε σε ατομα που δεν εχουν σαφη αγωνιστικους στοχους, περα απο τη βελτιωση της εικονας τους να υπαρχει μεσα απο τη διατροφή κ μια βελτιωση της υγειας τους, ετσι νομιζω οτι θα επρεπε να προσεχετε τι προτεινετε σχετικα με τη διατροφή.

το ταδε εχει τοσο λιπος και τοση πρωτεινη και τοσο υδατανθρακα, τα συστατικα και τον τροπο παρασκευης-επεξεργασιας δεν τον λαμβανεται υποψη για κανενα λογο στα ψηλα γραμματα. 

Υ.Γ. δεν αναφερομαι απολυτα σε σενα μιτσεν με τα παραπανω, αλλα κ σε σενα. σε ενα αλλο θεμα, ενας φιλος γραφει "η γουει ειναι σαν να λεμε αυγα, κρεας, κοτοπουλο", συμφωνω αν το κοτοπουλο ειναι πανε απτα εβερεστ με γευση μπανανα και αρωμα λεμονι και το μοσχαρι γκοτζιλα με γευση φραουλα.

----------


## Mitsen

> mitsen to αρθρο θελει μια evised edition


revised θα εννοείς :01. Unsure: 



> καλο θα ηταν οταν απευθεινεστε σε ατομα που δεν εχουν σαφη αγωνιστικους στοχους, περα απο τη βελτιωση της εικονας τους να υπαρχει μεσα απο τη διατροφή κ μια βελτιωση της υγειας τους, ετσι νομιζω οτι θα επρεπε να προσεχετε τι προτεινετε σχετικα με τη διατροφή.
> 
> το ταδε εχει τοσο λιπος και τοση πρωτεινη και τοσο υδατανθρακα, τα συστατικα και τον τροπο παρασκευης-επεξεργασιας δεν τον λαμβανεται υποψη για κανενα λογο στα ψηλα γραμματα. 
> 
> Υ.Γ. δεν αναφερομαι απολυτα σε σενα μιτσεν με τα παραπανω, αλλα κ σε σενα. σε ενα αλλο θεμα, ενας φιλος γραφει "η γουει ειναι σαν να λεμε αυγα, κρεας, κοτοπουλο", συμφωνω αν το κοτοπουλο ειναι πανε απτα εβερεστ με γευση μπανανα και αρωμα λεμονι και το μοσχαρι γκοτζιλα με γευση φραουλα.


Δεν απευθύνθηκα σε άτοπα που έχουνε αγωνιστικούς στόχους (ισα-ισα που που εκείνοι θα τα γνωρίζουν καλλίτερα)

Δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς ότι θα πρέπει να προσέξουμε τι προτείνουμε, γενικά δυσκολεύομαι να καταλάβω τι θες να πεις στο psot σου.. :01. Unsure: 

στο υστερόγραφο σου Θα αναφέρεσαι προφανώς στον Στέλιο σε  αυτό το thread. Πως αλλιώς να εξηγήσει ότι πρόκειται περί τροφής?

Έχω όλη τη καλή διάθεση να συνεχίσουμε τη κουβέντα αλλα πόσταρε εδω, είναι κρίμα να γράφουμε off topic γιατί προσωπικά to θεωρώ σημαντικό thread

----------


## Devil

ωραιο το αρθρο mitsen :01. Wink:  :03. Thumb up: 

οκ καλα ολα αυτα με το γαλα 

αλλα υπαρχει ενα θεμα με την λακτοζη... δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι και απο τους πιο ευπεπτους υδατανθρακες....

ακομα κατι σε σχεση με μια απο τις μελετες που ποσταρες... και μερικα σχολια μου πανω σε 2 πραγματα που λενε...

Postprandial protein synthesis was stimulated by 68% with the WP meal and to a lesser extent (+31%) with the CAS meal.

εδω για παραδειγμα... βλεπουμε οτι με την whey εχουμε σχεδον την διπλασια πρωτεινοσυνθεση απο οτι με την καζεινη...
αρα δεν βλεπω να υπαρχει λογος να υπαρχει η καζεινη στο shaker εκεινη τη στιγμη...


CAS* induced a prolonged plateau of moderate hyperaminoacidemia, probably because of a *slow gastric emptying.
*
*καζεινη

εδω θα σταθω σε αυτη τη φραση...
στο postwo δεν ''χρειαζομαστε'' κατι που θα μεινει στο στομαχι... αλλα και κατι που θα φυγει γρηγορα απο αυτο...

λογοι... ενας για να κοψεις τον καταβολισμο(και καλα)... δευτερος για να βαλεις περισσοτερες θερμιδες εκεινη τη χρονικη στιγμη...

ααα και κατι αλλο...

''εξασφαλιζουμε τόσο την έκρηξη ινσουλίνης (ο εχθρός του καταβολισμού)''

δεν ειναι οτι καλητερο αυτη η εκρηξη καλο ειναι να αποφευγετε....
και το peak που μας δινει η whey ειναι αρκετο.... και πολυ μικροτερο...

τεσπα αυτα απο μενα... :01. Wink:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## stamthedrum

Mitsen, μπράβο πολύ ωραίο αρθράκι! Και να επισημανθεί και κάτι πολύ βασικό:
Τα ροφήματα whey έχουν *πολύ καλύτερη υφή και γεύση* μέσα σε γάλα απ' ότ σε νερό   :01. Wink:  
Προσωπικά, το άπαχο γάλα είναι staple στο μεταπροπονητικό μου!

----------


## beefmeup

> *Δηλαδή μπορούμε να ποιούμε την whey μας με γάλα?*
> Φυσικά και μπορούμε! (με την προϋπόθεση ότι είναι άπαχο γάλα 0%).


μητσεν,ο χρονος κενωσης του στομαχου,ειναι αναλογος με το φορτιο που εχει μεσα.

τι ειναι πιο μεγαλο φορτιο,μισο λιτρο γαλα με σκονη πρωτεινης μεσα,η σκετη σκονη με νερο?
η αποροφηση της πρωτεινης γινεται στο εντερο,στο στομαχι απλα διασπαται σε πεπτιδια.
το γαλα,σε εκεινη την φαση μπορει κ σου δινει αμινο αργης κ γρηγορης απελευθερωσης,κ αυτο το δειχνει κ μια μελετη που ειχε ποσταρει ο GRF.
αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι αν παρεις γαλα με σκονη πρωτεινης,θα φυγει απτο στομαχι πρωτα η σκονη πρωτεινης κ μετα θα μεινει το γαλα να σου παρεχει αργα αμινο.
το γαλα,θα δεσμευσει μεγαλη ποσοτητα σκονης εκεινη την ωρα με αποτελεσμα να καθυστερησει την γαστρικη κενωση της,αρα κ την αποροφηση της απτο εντερο.

απτην αλλη,η καζεινη σου κανει peak αμινο στο αιμα μετα απο 2 ωρες απτην ληψη της.
αυτο δεν μας νοιαζει μετα την προπονα..εκει θελουμε κατι αμμεσο,γιαυτο κ περνουμε σκονη ορου γαλακτος.
αν το κανεις αυτο,κ μετα απο μιση ωρα φας κατι στερεο ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα εχεις αυτο το πραγμα.
δλδ γρηγορη απευθερωση αμινο με την σκονη,κ μετα αργη με το στερεο γευμα για να εχεις οτι κερδη μπορει να εχεις σε εκεινη την φαση σιγουρα.




> http://user210805.websitewizard.com/...R-Jan-2008.pdf


εδω αποτι καταλαβα κανει συγκριση το γαλακτος για ποστ σε σχεση με τους υ/ες οσον αφορα την γλυκογενεση,την ινσουλινη κ το λιπος.
οκ,αυτα τα ξερουμε,κ εχω προσωπικα τα χω ποσταρει πολλες φορες,αν ειχες διαβασει λιγο το φορουμ θα τα ειχες δει.
με την πρωτεινη τι σχεση εχουν ολα αυτα??
δλδ θες να μου πεις οτι,ολα αυτα σε σχεση με μια whey,σου δινουν μεγαλυτερη μυικη πρωτεινοσυνθεση μετα την προπονηση?
γιατι εχω την ενυπωση οτι αυτο μας ενδιαφερει,κ οχι η γλυκογενεση.




> καλο θα ηταν οταν απευθεινεστε σε ατομα που δεν εχουν σαφη αγωνιστικους στοχους, περα απο τη βελτιωση της εικονας τους να υπαρχει μεσα απο τη διατροφή κ μια βελτιωση της υγειας τους, ετσι νομιζω οτι θα επρεπε να προσεχετε τι προτεινετε σχετικα με τη διατροφή.


αυτο που πρωτεινουμε,φιλε εδω μεσα ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο που πρωτεινουν κ σε δεκαδες αλλα αναλογα φορουμ,μεσα απο προσωπικες δοκιμασμενες μεθοδους,αλλα κ σε συναρτηση με μελετες που τις υποστηιζουν(οσο αυτο ειναι δυνατον).
πρωφανως,κ ολα τα αλλα φορουμ ειναι πολυ πισω για τα δικα σου στανταρ..




> το ταδε εχει τοσο λιπος και τοση πρωτεινη και τοσο υδατανθρακα, τα συστατικα και τον τροπο παρασκευης-επεξεργασιας δεν τον λαμβανεται υποψη για κανενα λογο στα ψηλα γραμματα.


εδω δεν διαφωνουμε,πολυ αλλα εχεις καμια μελετη υποψιν σου να παρεθεσεις που να λεει οτι διμιουργηθικε καποιο προβλημα υγειας,η σε υπατικα ενζυμα απο σκονη ορου γαλακτος?κ δεν αναφερομαι σε υπερποσοτητες αλλα σε μια λογικη χρηση.
γιατι κατι ατακες τυπου,εχω ενα γνωστο που εχασε το νεφρο του απο κρεατινη,πρωτεινη θα σου κανει το συκωτι ολο τρυπες κλπ,τις ακουω βερεσε.
αν ηταν θα ειχα ηδη υπατικη ανεπαρκεια,κ θα ειμουν νεφροπαθης.
εγω κ αλλοι τοσοι χιλιαδες,μαζι μου.




> "η γουει ειναι σαν να λεμε αυγα, κρεας, κοτοπουλο", συμφωνω αν το κοτοπουλο ειναι πανε απτα εβερεστ με γευση μπανανα και αρωμα λεμονι και το μοσχαρι γκοτζιλα με γευση φραουλα.


αυτο το στηριζεις καπου,η το υποθετεις?

----------


## Dreiko

> το ταδε εχει τοσο λιπος και τοση πρωτεινη και τοσο υδατανθρακα, τα συστατικα και τον τροπο παρασκευης-επεξεργασιας δεν τον λαμβανεται υποψη για κανενα λογο στα ψηλα γραμματα. 
> .


ωπα....δηλαδη το γαλα που αγοραζουμε,ακομα και το νερο που πινουμε τι ειναι φυσικα αγνα και παρθενα απο τη φυση?????εκει να δεις επεξεργασια.... :01. Wink:

----------


## κουλης

γρηγορης αποροφησης πρωτεινη(κατα προτημηση σε υγρη μορφη) εκτος απο τα ωμα αυγα...........για μεταπροπονητικο ξερουμε?

----------


## lila_1

> γρηγορης αποροφησης πρωτεινη(κατα προτημηση σε υγρη μορφη) εκτος απο τα ωμα αυγα...........για μεταπροπονητικο ξερουμε?


Πιες γαλα,δεν τρεχει.....

----------


## NASSER

> γρηγορης αποροφησης πρωτεινη(κατα προτημηση σε υγρη μορφη) εκτος απο τα ωμα αυγα...........για μεταπροπονητικο ξερουμε?


Δεν παίζει τίποτα άλλο εκτός από τα ασπράδια αυγών και τη πρωτεΐνη ορού γάλακτος.
Μετα ειναι τα ψαρικά, μετα πουλερικά και τελος τα τετράποδα.  :01. Smile: 

Λίλα το γάλα δεν είναι γρήγορης απορρόφησης. Καλύτερα να χτυπησει δυο γιαουρτια αμα ειναι για γαλακτομικο μετα την προπονηση.

----------


## lila_1

> Δεν παίζει τίποτα άλλο εκτός από τα ασπράδια αυγών και τη πρωτεΐνη ορού γάλακτος.
> Μετα ειναι τα ψαρικά, μετα πουλερικά και τελος τα τετράποδα. 
> 
> Λίλα το γάλα δεν είναι γρήγορης απορρόφησης. Καλύτερα να χτυπησει δυο γιαουρτια αμα ειναι για γαλακτομικο μετα την προπονηση.


Σοβαρολογεις θεωρεις οτι παιζει ρολο αυτο στο επιπεδο του? :08. Turtle: 
Οκ...Τοτε ας παει να αγορασει συμπληρωματα ή να καθεται να ψηνει ασπραδια απο το σπιτι για μετα το φροντ...

Εχει χασει το point και λογικο με αυτα που διαβαζει.

----------


## NASSER

> Σοβαρολογεις θεωρεις οτι παιζει ρολο αυτο στο επιπεδο του?
> Οκ...Τοτε ας παει να αγορασει συμπληρωματα ή να καθεται να ψηνει ασπραδια απο το σπιτι για μετα το φροντ...
> 
> Εχει χασει το point και λογικο με αυτα που διαβαζει.



Εκανε μια ερωτηση και ηθελε μια σαφη απαντηση. Σε οποιο επίπεδο και να ειναι, αν τον ενδιαφερει η άμεση απορροφηση πρωτεινης οι επιλογες ειναι καθορισμενες και με καποια σειρα. 
Αν εχεις να κρινεις το επίπεδο του αυτο που αλλάζει ειναι η ποσότητα πρωτεινης.

Και σοβαρολογώ σε οσα εγραψα  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## κουλης

> Εκανε μια ερωτηση και ηθελε μια σαφη απαντηση. Σε οποιο επίπεδο και να ειναι, αν τον ενδιαφερει η άμεση απορροφηση πρωτεινης οι επιλογες ειναι καθορισμενες και με καποια σειρα. 
> Αν εχεις να κρινεις το επίπεδο του αυτο που αλλάζει ειναι η ποσότητα πρωτεινης.
> 
> Και σοβαρολογώ σε οσα εγραψα


αμα πιω το γαλα 10 λεπτα πριν τελειωσει η προπονηση ωστε να εχει ηδη αρχισει  η διαδικασια της πεψης μολις τελειωσει η προπονηση ειναι τραγικο λαθος?

----------


## giannis64

kουλη τοποθετησε τις ερωτησεις σου στο θεμα με το γαλα

*Γάλα στην διατροφη+ για μεταπροπονητικό ρόφημα????*

----------


## κουλης

> kουλη τοποθετησε τις ερωτησεις σου στο θεμα με το γαλα
> 
> *Γάλα στην διατροφη+ για μεταπροπονητικό ρόφημα????*


ok γιαννη :01. Wink:

----------


## NASSER

> αμα πιω το γαλα 10 λεπτα πριν τελειωσει η προπονηση ωστε να εχει ηδη αρχισει  η διαδικασια της πεψης μολις τελειωσει η προπονηση ειναι τραγικο λαθος?



Εγω λεω να το δοκιμασεις. Και να μας πεις πως θα αισθανεσαι μετα... Θα μπορεις να ανταπεξέλθεις?? Κανε τις δοκιμες σου και εδω ειμαστε να τις διαβασουμε.

----------


## Devil

> Εγω λεω να το δοκιμασεις. *Και να μας πεις πως θα αισθανεσαι μετα...* Θα μπορεις να ανταπεξέλθεις?? Κανε τις δοκιμες σου και εδω ειμαστε να τις διαβασουμε.


παει για εμετο 9 στις 10....



@κουλις....

με γαλα για intrawo.... πραγματικα εχω αρχησει να απορω...

ρε αγορι μου μπορεις να μου πεις τι διαλο το θες το γαλα στο post/intrawo ????

θα μου πεις δεν θες να παρεις συμπληρωματα.... οκ δεκτο μην παιρνεις δεν σε αναγκαζει κανεις....

θες να πινεις γαλα.... οκ πινε το πρωι με τα δημητριακα σου...

εκει στο μετα την προπονηση δεν μπορεις να βαλεις ενα ωραιοτατο κοτοπουλο φιλετο με ρυζι...... τι το κακο εχει????

μια χαρα γευμα ειναι ... τις πρωτεινες του τις εχει, τους υδατανθρακες τους εχει και αμα θες βαζεις και λιπαρα... ετσι κι αλλιως δεν σε ενδιαφερει και τοσο η αποροφηση...

----------


## κουλης

> παει για εμετο 9 στις 10....
> 
> 
> 
> @κουλις....
> 
> με γαλα για intrawo.... πραγματικα εχω αρχησει να απορω...
> 
> ρε αγορι μου μπορεις να μου πεις τι διαλο το θες το γαλα στο post/intrawo ????
> ...


συνηθως κοτοπουλακι στηθος μαζι με βραστη πατατα εχω για μεταπροπονητικο...αλλα επειδη μεχρι να γυρισω σπιτι και να φαω περναει πανω απο ωρα.....γιαυτο σκευτομουν ενα ροφημα με γαλα και βρωμη πριν το στερεο γευμα......κατευθειαν μετα την προπονηση......

----------


## Devil

> συνηθως κοτοπουλακι στηθος μαζι με βραστη πατατα εχω για μεταπροπονητικο...αλλα επειδη μεχρι να γυρισω σπιτι και να φαω περναει πανω απο ωρα.....γιαυτο σκευτομουν ενα ροφημα με γαλα και βρωμη πριν το στερεο γευμα......κατευθειαν μετα την προπονηση......


τοτε φτιαξε ενα σαντουιτσ με ψωμι και γαλοπουλα...

----------


## κουλης

> τοτε φτιαξε ενα σαντουιτσ με ψωμι και γαλοπουλα...


Θα αποροφηθει γρηγοροτερα απο το γαλα?

----------


## Devil

> Θα αποροφηθει γρηγοροτερα απο το γαλα?


ρε συ... λοιπον κοιτα... 

αφου δεν παιρνεις συμπληρωματα... ξεχνα την την ταχυτητα αποροφησης... και την αποροφυση γενικα...

δεν σε νοιαζει αυτη τη στιγμη...

αρα εγω προσωπικα σου προτινω 2 λυσεις...

1. κανονικο φαγητο σε μεγαλη ποσοτητα 1ωρα μετα την προπονηση

2. σαντουιτς κατευθειαν μετα το γυμναστηριο και κανονικο φαι 1,5-2ωρες μετα

----------


## beefmeup

> Θα αποροφηθει γρηγοροτερα απο το γαλα?


κουλης,αν δεν μπορεις να κανεις αυτα που σου ειπε ο νασσερ(ασπραδια δλδ),πιες γαλα,ακομα κ σοκολατουχο αμεσως μετα την προπονα,κ μετα απο καμια,μιαμιση ωρα φαε οτι τρως.

απτην μια το ενα δεν σε βολευει,απτην αλλη το αλλο,αλλα ταυτοχρονα θες κ γρηγορη αποροφηση.
τι να κανουμε τωρα που ολα αυτα μαζι δεν γινονται.

οποτε διαβαζεις οτι σου εγραψαν τα παιδια,κ βλεπεις τι σε βολευει κ το κανεις.
το γαλα για μεσα στην προπονα δεν ενδυκνειτε,οπως σου εγραψε κ ο ντεβιλ.
ουε καν 10 λεπτα πριν το τελος της.

η αυτο που εγραψε πιο πανω ο ντεβιλ.

----------


## κουλης

@ devil επιλεγω το νουμερο 1,εξαλου αυτο εφαρμοζα τοσο καιρο,απλως πιστευα οτι ειναι τελειως λαθος......
βεβαια θα δοκιμασω και την συμβουλη του Beef με το σοκολατουχο γαλα.....μονο που θα το φτιαχνω μονος μου με κακαο,γτ δεν πολυ εμπιστευομαι τα μιλκο και ολα αυτα τα ετοιμα σοκολατουχα...... σας ευχαριστω και τους 2 σας για τον χρονο σας :03. Thumb up:

----------


## thegravijia

κουλη αυτο που ειπαντα παιδια 
κοτοπουλακι με ρυζι η καποιο αλλο υδατανθρακα 

ξεχνα το γαλα και τις βρωμες κτλ

----------


## Chrisis

διαβαζα σε ενα αρθρο οτι απαχο γαλα+whey μετα την προπονηση ειναι καλυτερο απ'οτι νερο+whey επειδη:
Το γάλα, παρόλο που έχει χαμηλό γλυκαιμικό δείκτη (GI) [6,7], έχει πολύ υψηλό ινσουλινικό δείκτη (II) [8,9]. Πίνοντας λοιπόν άπαχο γάλα με whey μετά την προπόνηση:

1) Ανεβάζουμε κατακόρυφα την ινσουλίνη για να αντιμετωπίσει τον καταβολισμό.
2) Προμηθεύουμε τον οργανισμό μας με πρωτεΐνη γρήγορης απορρόφησης με σκοπό την ταχύτατη υπεραμινοξαιμία (και περαιτέρω μυική σύνθεση).
3) Προμηθεύουμε τον οργανισμό μας με πρωτεΐνη αργής απορρόφησης για προστασία από τον μυϊκό καταβολισμό (ο οποίος γίνεται παράλληλα με τη μυϊκή σύνθεση τις μεταπροπονητικές ώρες).
4) Παρέχουμε στον οργανισμό μας ό,τι περιέχει το άπαχο γάλα από βιταμίνες (ακόμη και τις λιποδιαλυτές που υπάρχουν διαλυμένες στη ελάχιστη - δεν είναι απολύτως μηδενική - ποσότητα λίπους που έχει το γάλα 0%) και μέταλλα, όπως ασβέστιο.

ισχυει αυτο??

----------


## beefmeup

δες μια εδω..

Γάλα στην διατροφη+ για μεταπροπονητικό ρόφημα????

----------


## adamz

ρε παιδια μια απορια γιατι τωρα συνδιτοποιησα οτι παιζει να κανω βλακια τοσο καιρο..

εγω αμεσως μετα την προπο τρωω μια μπανανα με μια κουταλια μελι και κανα 10λεπτο μετα..ενα σκοοπ myofusion σε νερο!

1ον τζαμπα πινω myofusion αφου ειναι αργης αποροφισης?

2on βλεπω λετε μετα προπο 5 ασπραδια π.χ ...ενοειται αμεσως μετα την προπο η στο γευμα που ειναι 1-1,5 ωρα μετα?

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> ρε παιδια μια απορια γιατι τωρα συνδιτοποιησα οτι παιζει να κανω βλακια τοσο καιρο..
> 
> εγω αμεσως μετα την προπο τρωω μια μπανανα με μια κουταλια μελι και κανα 10λεπτο μετα..ενα σκοοπ myofusion σε νερο!
> 
> 1ον τζαμπα πινω myofusion αφου ειναι αργης αποροφισης?
> 
> 2on βλεπω λετε μετα προπο 5 ασπραδια π.χ ...ενοειται αμεσως μετα την προπο η στο γευμα που ειναι 1-1,5 ωρα μετα?


 μια χαρα ειναι το 1ο που λες...αυτα ειναι ψιλα γραμματα...και whey να επινες διαφορα ΔΕΝ...

το 2ο,εννοουμε αμεσως μετα την προπονα,δλδ στη θεση της Myofusion για παραδειγμα

----------


## giannis64

> ρε παιδια μια απορια γιατι τωρα συνδιτοποιησα οτι παιζει να κανω βλακια τοσο καιρο..
> 
> εγω αμεσως μετα την προπο τρωω μια μπανανα με μια κουταλια μελι και κανα 10λεπτο μετα..ενα σκοοπ myofusion σε νερο!
> 
> 1ον τζαμπα πινω myofusion αφου ειναι αργης αποροφισης?
> 
> *οχι.. ειναι πολλαπλων πηγων και η καζεινη που εχει δεν φρεναρει την ταχυτητα αποροφησης της whey.*
> 
> 2on βλεπω λετε μετα προπο 5 ασπραδια π.χ ...ενοειται αμεσως μετα την προπο η στο γευμα που ειναι 1-1,5 ωρα μετα?


*εδω τα πραγματα ειναι αναλογα. αν το ροφημα μεταπροπονητικα ειναι αυτο που γραφεις, τοτε σε 1-1.5 ωρες ειναι καλα το γευμα σου, και τα αυγα ειναι καλη επιλογη, και ειδικα σε γραμμωση.*

*edit: μπορεις οπως λεει και ο κομπρα να βγαλεις το συμπληρωμα και να βαλεις ανετα αυγα.
*

----------


## adamz

αα οκ ευχαρηστω  :01. Smile:

----------


## sopi

ρε παιδεια οταν λετε θολωνει τι ενοειτε?

----------


## beatshooter

> ρε παιδεια οταν λετε θολωνει τι ενοειτε?


Τι καταλαβαινεις? :01. Mr. Green: 

Δεν εχουν καλη ορατοτητα οι μυες,η γραμμωση. :01. Smile:

----------


## terataki

δεν θολωνει τιποτα το γαλα,καντε αφοβα γραμμωση με γαλα,αλλα αν θελετε να διοξετε ολα τα νερα τοτε αναγκαστικα κοβετε και το γαλα και οτι αλλο υδατανθρακα εχετε,απλο

----------


## thanasis76

> Έχω διαβάσει από πολλές πηγές διατροφολογών ότι όλοι πιστεύουν σε μία συγκεκριμένη άποψη ότι *το γάλα δεν το έχει κάνει η φύση για τους ενήλικες ανθρώπους* άσχετα αν οι εταιρίες μας το έχουν λανσάρει + επιβάλλει σαν αναπόσταστο κομμάτι της διατροφής μας.
> [/url] 
> 
> Gt


συμφωνω απολυτα!!!!! αν διαβασετε και αν το σκεφτητε λιγο το γαλα ειναι μονο για τους πρωτες μηνες σε οτιδηποτε ζωντανο....
ειμαστε το μονο ειδος που πινει το γαλα μετα τους πρωτους μηνες ζωης και ειναι θεμα μαρκετιν...
για δειτε τις γατες, οταν ειναι μικρες πινουν γαλα αλλα της μανας τους, βαλτε τους μετα, πρεπει να πεθαινουν της πινας για να το φανε... 
και γενικα ολα τα ζωντανα εχουν ιδια αντιμετωπιση με το γαλα, πινουν μονο απο την μανα τους τους πρωτους μηνες... αυτο κατι σημαινει... :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## SeXperT

> δεν θολωνει τιποτα το γαλα,καντε αφοβα γραμμωση με γαλα,αλλα αν θελετε να διοξετε ολα τα νερα τοτε αναγκαστικα κοβετε και το γαλα και οτι αλλο υδατανθρακα εχετε,απλο



+1 Νομιζω θα σε βοηθησει να πας απο το 8% στο 6-7%... αν εισαι στο 15% δεν εχει καμια διαφορα σχεδον...

----------


## TToni Shark

Τελικά δηλαδή το κόβουμε το γιαουρτάκη 2% το πρωί με την βρώμη :01. Sad:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## arisfwtis

οχι γιατι να το κοψεις
εκτος και αμα θες να κατεβεις σε αγωνες και εχεις αγωνιστικα ποσοστα λιπους

----------


## TToni Shark

> οχι γιατι να το κοψεις
> εκτος και αμα θες να κατεβεις σε αγωνες και εχεις αγωνιστικα ποσοστα λιπους


Δεν θέλω να κατέβω σε αγώνες,αλλά καλοκαιριάτικα φοβάμαι μην θολώσω  :01. Unsure:

----------


## arisfwtis

οχι φιλε μου δεν προκειτε να θολωσεις απο το γιαουρτι αμα η διατροφη σου ειναι σωστη  :01. Wink:

----------


## TToni Shark

> οχι φιλε μου δεν προκειτε να θολωσεις απο το γιαουρτι αμα η διατροφη σου ειναι σωστη


Οκ,ευχαριστώ :03. Thumb up:

----------


## terataki

ρε παιδια,οτι κανουν ολοι οι υδατανθρακες κανει και το γαλα,αμα τρως πατατες πριν τον αγωνα θα θολωσεις,το ιδιο και με το γαλα

----------


## nikosvis

> Ρε φιλέ το γάλα το κόβουμε όταν είναι γεια αγώνες διαφορετικά δεν χρειάζεται άσε  που είναι και μια πηγή πρωτεΐνης


 δλδ για να καταλαβω ρε μαγκεσ γιατι και γω εχω μπερδευτει σαν τον φιλο που εχει την απορια. δλδ ειτε σε ογκο ειτε σε γραμμωση μπορουμε να τρωμε το γιαουρτι??ναι η οχι ??δεν ειπαμε να κατεβουμε σε αγωνεσ απλα να γραμμωσουμε..

----------


## beefmeup

οτι γραφει ο αργυρακης στο ποστ που παρεθεσες απο πανω.. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Stamer

:03. Thumb up:

----------


## della

παιδια μια ερωτηση τι ειναι καλυτερο το γαλα1,5% η μια πρωτεινη με βρωμη
σκεφτομαι να αρχισω να παιρνω πρωτεινη και εκτος απο το μετα προπονητικο
επισης θα ξυπναω νωρις και θα κοιμαμαι νωρις(οσω μπορω)  :01. Mr. Green: 
ελεγα απο οτι εχω διαβαση
6 το πρωι να πινω ενα scoop πρωτεινη isolate και να πεφτω να κοιμαμαι μεχρι της
9 που θα ξυπναω και θα τρωγω ενα scoop isolate με βρωμη+2 γραμμαρια ωμεγα 3 και 3 χαπια anavite
12 μεσημεριανο αναλογα τι εχω πχ κρεας με σαλατα η φασολακια με λιγο τυρι 
3 πρωτεινη whey απλη με 1 φρουτο 
4 2 κουταλιες καφε με μπολικο νερακι
5 ειναι μιση ωρα πριν το γυμναστηριο bcaa
7 τελειωνω συνηθως την γυμναστικη με βαρη πινω τα bcaa 
7:30 παω σπιτι μετα απο αεροβια ενα scoop isolate 
8:30 βραδυνο παει αναλογα το μεσημεριανο +1 γραμμαριο ωμεγα 3 και 3 χαπια avanite
12 που λεω να κοιμαμαι γαλα1,5% η γιαουρτι 1,5% στραγγιστο 
πως σας φαινεται?πανω κατω να το προτεινω στην διαιτολογο επειδη τα συζηταμε  για δοκιμη 1 μηνα και εαν παει σωστα να συνεχισω  απο ποσοτητες θα μου τις φτιαξει αυτη αλλα πανω κατω αν ειναι σωστο το πλανο
θελω βελτιστα αποτελεσματα και απο οτι εχω διαβαση το γαλα δεν ειναι πολυ καλο για διαιτες επειδη περιεχει λακτοζη 
ΥΓ η πρωτεινες βγαινουν φθηνα απο αγγλια οποτε δεν θα υπαρχει προβλημα οικονομικο  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tasos2

Για μετα την προπονηση whey με βρωμη, για αλλη στιγμη γαλα (ισως και με βρωμη), για βραδυ σιγουρα γαλα. Ή αν δεν θες υδατανθρακα για το βραδυ μπορεις να παρεις και καζεινη σε συμπληρωμα

----------


## della

> Για μετα την προπονηση whey με βρωμη, για αλλη στιγμη γαλα (ισως και με βρωμη), για βραδυ σιγουρα γαλα


 ειμαι σε διαιτα ομως τοση βρωμη θα κανει καλο?
επισεις οταν λες για αλλη στιγμη γαλα?
ενοεις 6,9 πμ 3 μμ να βαλω αντι για whey γαλα?

----------


## della

> Ή αν δεν θες υδατανθρακα για το βραδυ μπορεις να παρεις και καζεινη σε συμπληρωμα


πολλα τα λεφτα για καζεινη  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tasos2

> ειμαι σε διαιτα ομως τοση βρωμη θα κανει καλο?
> επισεις οταν λες για αλλη στιγμη γαλα?
> ενοεις 6,9 πμ 3 μμ να βαλω αντι για whey γαλα?


Γι αυτο το βαζω σε παρενθεση. Αν θες βαζεις και βρωμη αναλογα τις θερμιδες που χρειαζεσαι. Γαλα οποιαδηποτε στιγμη δεν εχεις αμεση αναγκη απο πρωτεινη(οπως μετα την προπονηση) γιατι θα απορροφηθει πιο αργα. Και το πρωι μπορεις να παρεις whey αλλα μαζι με γαλα γιατι και τοτε χρειαζεσαι αμεσα.
Και το γαλα καζεινη ειναι απλα εχει και λιγο υδατανθρακα

----------


## della

> Γι αυτο το βαζω σε παρενθεση. Αν θες βαζεις και βρωμη αναλογα τις θερμιδες που χρειαζεσαι. Γαλα οποιαδηποτε στιγμη δεν εχεις αμεση αναγκη απο πρωτεινη(οπως μετα την προπονηση) γιατι θα απορροφηθει πιο αργα. Και το πρωι μπορεις να παρεις whey αλλα μαζι με γαλα γιατι και τοτε χρειαζεσαι αμεσα.
> Και το γαλα καζεινη ειναι απλα εχει και λιγο υδατανθρακα


 α οκ τοτε και το ειχα υποτιμησει το γαλατακι  :01. Mr. Green: 
αλλα δεν εχει και πολυ πρωτεινη ποιο πολυ ειναι ο υδατανθρακας.
απο οτι ειχα διαβαση 30 γραμμαρια ειναι το καλυτερο να παιρνουμε σε καθε γευμα αυτο ειναι σε ογκο? σε διαιτα εχουμε λιγοτερη αναγκη?
αν ειναι να παιρνω μισο scoop μαζι με γαλα σε καθε γευμα αντι για σκετο γαλα
ΥΓ αν ειναι ετσι τοτε θα παρω καζεινη μιας και δεν θα παρω απλη whey  :01. Razz:  ο υδατανθρακας που εχει το γαλα το βραδυ χρησιμευει πουθενα?

----------


## tasos2

> α οκ τοτε και το ειχα υποτιμησει το γαλατακι 
> αλλα δεν εχει και πολυ πρωτεινη ποιο πολυ ειναι ο υδατανθρακας.
> απο οτι ειχα διαβαση 30 γραμμαρια ειναι το καλυτερο να παιρνουμε σε καθε γευμα αυτο ειναι σε ογκο? σε διαιτα εχουμε λιγοτερη αναγκη?
> αν ειναι να παιρνω μισο scoop μαζι με γαλα σε καθε γευμα αντι για σκετο γαλα
> ΥΓ αν ειναι ετσι τοτε θα παρω καζεινη μιας και δεν θα παρω απλη whey  ο υδατανθρακας που εχει το γαλα το βραδυ χρησιμευει πουθενα?


Οχι δε μειωνεται η αναγκη για πρωτεινη στη διατα, ισως και να χρειαζεσαι πιο πολλη επειδη εχεις πεσμενες θερμιδες γενικα.
Ή πινεις 4 ποτηρια γαλα και παιρνεις 32 γρ. πρωτεινη ή πινεις λιγοτερο αν δεν αντεχεις και συμπληρωνεις την πρωτεινη με σκουπ. Απλα για κανονικο γευμα οχι μεταπροπονητικο καλο ειναι να παρεις πρωτεινη απο πολλες πηγες οχι μονο whey γιατι δε θα σε κρατησει πολλη ωρα.
Ο υδατανθρακας το βραδυ δεν προσφερει κατι εκτος κι αν εχεις παρει πολυ λιγες θερμιδες μεσα στη μερα

----------


## della

> Οχι δε μειωνεται η αναγκη για πρωτεινη στη διατα, ισως και να χρειαζεσαι πιο πολλη επειδη εχεις πεσμενες θερμιδες γενικα.
> Ή πινεις 4 ποτηρια γαλα και παιρνεις 32 γρ. πρωτεινη ή πινεις λιγοτερο αν δεν αντεχεις και συμπληρωνεις την πρωτεινη με σκουπ. Απλα για κανονικο γευμα οχι μεταπροπονητικο καλο ειναι να παρεις πρωτεινη απο πολλες πηγες οχι μονο whey γιατι δε θα σε κρατησει πολλη ωρα.
> Ο υδατανθρακας το βραδυ δεν προσφερει κατι εκτος κι αν εχεις παρει πολυ λιγες θερμιδες μεσα στη μερα


αν πιω ομως 4 ποτηρια γαλα θα παρω και τοσες θερμιδες ενω με μια whey θα παρω μονο πρωτεινη και συνοδευτικα με την βρωμη να συπληρωσω τις θερμιδες απο υδατανθρακες
στο προγραμμα που εχω γραψει απο πανω τι θα διορθωνες?

----------


## tasos2

> αν πιω ομως 4 ποτηρια γαλα θα παρω και τοσες θερμιδες ενω με μια whey θα παρω μονο πρωτεινη και συνοδευτικα με την βρωμη να συπληρωσω τις θερμιδες απο υδατανθρακες
> στο προγραμμα που εχω γραψει απο πανω τι θα διορθωνες?


Σωστο αλλα η whey δεν λειτουργει καλα για κανονικο γευμα για τον λογο που σου ειπα. Αν θες παρε πρωτεινη πολλων πηγων οπως η pro-plex.
Θα διορθωνα το γευμα στις 3, θα εβαζα αλλου ειδους πρωτεινη αντι για whey ή θα εβαζα λιγοτερη whey και θα επινα και γαλα

----------


## della

> Σωστο αλλα η whey δεν λειτουργει καλα για κανονικο γευμα για τον λογο που σου ειπα. Αν θες παρε πρωτεινη πολλων πηγων οπως η pro-plex.
> Θα διορθωνα το γευμα στις 3, θα εβαζα αλλου ειδους πρωτεινη αντι για whey ή θα εβαζα λιγοτερη whey και θα επινα και γαλα


γινεται να φτιαξω μια πρωτεινη πολλων πηγων πχ καζεινη με isolate για τα γευματα? μισο scoop απο το καθε ενα

----------


## della

τελικα το σκεφτικα καζεινη δεν παιρνω ...
απλη whey για τα γευματα με λιγο γαλατακι
και isolate για πρωι και μετα την προπονηση 
το βραδυ ενα γιαουρτι στραγγιστο
δεν θα κατεβω και mr olympia  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## just chris

πολυ συμπληρωμα πολυ χαπι πολυ σκονη,χαλαρωσε κ φαε κατι σε φαγητο ομως!

----------


## Saldi

Αν και πρέπει να υπάρχει θέμα πάτησα στην searchbar και δεν βρήκα τίποτα οποιος βρεί ενα παλιό θέμα ας το κάνει merge στα αλλα!Συγνώμη απλά δεν βρήκα τίποτα

Ας μπούμε στο θέμα.
Ακούω πολλους να λένε ΠΟΛΥ κακαό...!Ποιος ο λόγος??Πρέπει να είναι κάτι το οποίο θα το έχουμε μέσα στην διατροφή μας?Δηλαδη 2-3-4 φορές την εβδομάδα?Γιατι κακάο και οχι απλό 2% γάλα που δεν έχει και λίπος?Τι μας προσφέρει γενικά!
Εγω γενικά το απεφευγα και ακόμα το κάνω!!Και γιατι ξέρω(μπορει να κανω και λάθος)οτι δεν κάνει καλό στην διατροφή μας και οτι παχαίνει!Ελπίζω να βρεθεί ενας που το ξέρει καλά το θέμα ΚΑΚΑΟ! :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## just chris

> Αν και πρέπει να υπάρχει θέμα πάτησα στην searchbar και δεν βρήκα τίποτα οποιος βρεί ενα παλιό θέμα ας το κάνει merge στα αλλα!Συγνώμη απλά δεν βρήκα τίποτα
> 
> Ας μπούμε στο θέμα.
> Ακούω πολλους να λένε ΠΟΛΥ κακαό...!Ποιος ο λόγος??Πρέπει να είναι κάτι το οποίο θα το έχουμε μέσα στην διατροφή μας?Δηλαδη 2-3-4 φορές την εβδομάδα?Γιατι κακάο και οχι απλό 2% γάλα που δεν έχει και λίπος?Τι μας προσφέρει γενικά!
> Εγω γενικά το απεφευγα και ακόμα το κάνω!!Και γιατι ξέρω(μπορει να κανω και λάθος)οτι δεν κάνει καλό στην διατροφή μας και οτι παχαίνει!Ελπίζω να βρεθεί ενας που το ξέρει καλά το θέμα ΚΑΚΑΟ!


πιο κακαο εννοεις ρε φιλε;;;το μιλκο;;;οι περισσοτεροι εδω μεσα οταν αναφερουν το κακαο εννοουν την πικρη καφε σκονη αν  εχεις ακουστα,οχι χεμο μιλκο καοτονικ....

----------


## stelios17

Καταρχην, υπαρχει ενα θεμα , και μαλιστα εχει και μια ερευνα που ελεγε για το κακαο , ως μεταπροπονητικο ροφημα ....

Προσωπικα εγω το θεωρω μεγαλη παπαντζα για πολλους λογους ...

1ον)Η ποσοτητα υδατανθρακων  που εχουν τεινει στο Απειρο ...
2ον)Για να παρεις την ποσοτητα πρωτεινης που χρειαζεσαι απο το κακαο πρεπει να πιεις κανα 1-2 λιτρα ...
3ον)Δεν εχει να σου προσφερει τιποτα απολυτως ...
4ον)Αν δεις μεσα στο φορουμ , υπαρχουν πολλα "μεγαλα" κορμια , και κανενας απο αυτους δεν καταναλωνει κακαο  για λογους διατροφης ( περα απο cheat meal ).. Δεν νομιζω αυτοι να ειναι πιο "βλακες" απο τους αλλους που λενε για το κακαο
5ον) Στανταρ καμια τετοια ερευνα θα ηταν "sponsored by Milko  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: " or whatever ..

Εν ΄ολιγοις πιο πολλα κακα εχει να σου δωσει παρα καλα ....

*Παντως , ειναι καλη δικαιολογια γιαυτους που δεν θελουν να στερηθουν το κακαο ...

----------


## Saldi

> Καταρχην, υπαρχει ενα θεμα , και μαλιστα εχει και μια ερευνα που ελεγε για το κακαο , ως μεταπροπονητικο ροφημα ....
> 
> Προσωπικα εγω το θεωρω μεγαλη παπαντζα για πολλους λογους ...
> 
> 1ον)Η ποσοτητα υδατανθρακων  που εχουν τεινει στο Απειρο ...
> 2ον)Για να παρεις την ποσοτητα πρωτεινης που χρειαζεσαι απο το κακαο πρεπει να πιεις κανα 1-2 λιτρα ...
> 3ον)Δεν εχει να σου προσφερει τιποτα απολυτως ...
> 4ον)Αν δεις μεσα στο φορουμ , υπαρχουν πολλα "μεγαλα" κορμια , και κανενας απο αυτους δεν καταναλωνει κακαο  για λογους διατροφης ( περα απο cheat meal ).. Δεν νομιζω αυτοι να ειναι πιο "βλακες" απο τους αλλους που λενε για το κακαο
> 5ον) Στανταρ καμια τετοια ερευνα θα ηταν "sponsored by Milko " or whatever ..
> ...


Χαίρομαι γιατι η απαντησή σου με κάλυψε ΠΛΗΡΩΣ!!Αρα δεν είμαι μόνο εγώ που νομίζω οτι το κακάο δεν υπάρχει λόγος να υπάρχει στην διατροφή μας εκτός οπως είπες αν τύχει!
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι!

----------


## giannis64

s

----------


## deluxe

> ναι γιατι εχει λακτοζη μεσα...


 Το ιδιο ισχυει και με γιαουρτια, cottage και τυρια; Τα τυρια δεν εχουν υδατανθρακες καθολου ομως.. Μηπως επιτρεπονται στην γραμμωση;  :01. Unsure:

----------


## kostas_med13

εγω προσωπικα οταν εκοψα το γαλα ειδα μεγαλη διαφορα :01. Smile:

----------


## Αλεξανδρος

Δοκιμασε το δελτα advance με 80% λιγοτερη λακτοζη...ειναι σν νερο με 1,5% λιπαρα..κ εχει και μια ελαφρια γευση     μπισκοτο... :01. Razz:

----------


## BODYMPAL

> εγω προσωπικα οταν εκοψα το γαλα ειδα μεγαλη διαφορα


και εγώ το ίδιο φίλε μου...δεν περίμενα να γινόταν κάτι και όμως έκανα λάθος... :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:

----------


## tolis93

παιδες το ιδιο γινεται κ με τα γιαουρτια?γιατι κατεβαζω 3 τη μερα για τη πλακα.κ αν ναι με τι να τα αντικαταστησω?γιατι ρ παιδες 17 γρ πρωτεινη με μωλις 7 υδατανθρακα κ 95 θερμιδες ε δε βρησκω ευκολα κατι τοσο καλο.και φθηνο σχετικα....

----------


## Txc

Το γαλα ειναι για μωρα...

Το ειπε και ο Arnold...

----------


## kostas11

> Το γαλα ειναι για μωρα...
> 
> Το ειπε και ο Arnold...


ξερεις ποσο γαλα ειχε στην διατροφη του ο αρνολντ?  :02. Welcome:

----------


## kostas11

βαράω το κεφάλι μου με μερικά ποστ ειλικρινα ρε παιδια...
Έχετε φτασει 3% ποσοστο λιπους και κοιτατε αν θολωνει το γαλα?

----------


## Αντωνης

> ξερεις ποσο γαλα ειχε στην διατροφη του ο αρνολντ?


Exactly.Ειδικα το 95% των παλιων bbers επινε τουλαχιστον 2 λιτρα γαλα καθημερινα.

Eλεος μην παιρνετε στα σοβαρα τα διαφορα τσιτατα που λενε κατα καιρους οι pro bbers για τα ματια του κοσμου και για εντυπωσιασμο.

----------


## giannis64

ετσι  :03. Thumb up:  για να φτασει καποιος να σηζητα για αν θα πρεπει να εχει στην διατροφη του γαλα, θα πρεπει νομιζω να εχει φτασει να εχει επανω του καποιους σημαντικους μυς και να εχει φτασει σε σημειο να παιζει με τις λεπτομεριες για την γραμμωση τους.

----------


## Txc

> ξερεις ποσο γαλα ειχε στην διατροφη του ο αρνολντ?


Ο Arnold ειχε γαλα στην διατροφη του φιλε, γιατι πολυ απλα τον καιρο του δεν υπηρχε πρωτεινη ορου γαλακτος ( ο μοναδικος λογος για να πινεις γαλα ειναι για να συμπληρωνεις πρωτεινη στην διατροφη σου γιατι το γαλα ειναι 80% whey και 20% καζεινη )...

Βλεπεις πουθενα σε καμια διατροφη επαγγελματια bodybuilder γαλα?

Το γαλα ειναι για μωρα...

Πλεον οι συγχρονοι bodybuilders παιρνουν την πρωτεινη που χρειαζωντε απο αλλες πηγες...

τεσπα...

----------


## Txc

> Exactly.Ειδικα το 95% των παλιων bbers επινε τουλαχιστον 2 λιτρα γαλα καθημερινα.
> 
> Eλεος μην παιρνετε στα σοβαρα τα διαφορα τσιτατα που λενε κατα καιρους οι pro bbers για τα ματια του κοσμου και για εντυπωσιασμο.


Οπως το ειπες. ΤΩΝ ΠΑΛΙΩΝ bbers...

----------


## Andrikos

> Ο Arnold ειχε γαλα στην διατροφη του φιλε, γιατι πολυ απλα τον καιρο του δεν υπηρχε πρωτεινη ορου γαλακτος ( ο μοναδικος λογος για να πινεις γαλα ειναι για να συμπληρωνεις πρωτεινη στην διατροφη σου γιατι το γαλα ειναι 80% whey και 20% καζεινη )...
> 
> Βλεπεις πουθενα σε καμια διατροφη επαγγελματια bodybuilder γαλα?
> 
> Το γαλα ειναι για μωρα...
> 
> Πλεον οι συγχρονοι bodybuilders παιρνουν την πρωτεινη που χρειαζωντε απο αλλες πηγες...



Το γάλα είναι 20% ορρός (whey) και 80% (περίπου) καζείνη. 

Μου εξηγείς για ποιον ακριβώς λόγο το γάλα είναι μόνο για μωρά; Υπάρχει κάποιο συστατικό που να το κάνει ακατάλληλο για την διατροφή ενός ενήλικου που θέλει να βάλει μυιική μάζα;

----------


## Txc

> Το γάλα είναι 20% ορρός (whey) και 80% (περίπου) καζείνη. 
> 
> Μου εξηγείς για ποιον ακριβώς λόγο το γάλα είναι μόνο για μωρά; Υπάρχει κάποιο συστατικό που να το κάνει ακατάλληλο για την διατροφή ενός ενήλικου που θέλει να βάλει μυιική μάζα;


Ηξερα τις αναλογιες, αλλα δεν ημουνα σιγουρος αν το 80% ηταν whey ή καζεινη anyway...
Για το λογο οτι θα επιλεξει αλλες πηγες για να συμπληρωσει την πρωτεινη που χρειαζετε την ημερα. Δεν μιλαμε απλα για ενηλικο, μιλαμε για BBer...
Ποιες πηγες? Κρεας, οσπρια και πρωτεινη ορου γαλακτος σε σκονη ( συμπληρωμα πρωτεινης )...

Το γαλα επισης στην υγρη μορφη του δεν ειναι και η ιδανικη πηγη πρωτεινης λογω οτι στα 250ml περιεχει 8γρ πρωτεινη και 12γρ υδατανθρακα, εχει περισσοτερο υδατανθρακα απο οτι πρωτεινη...

Επισης δεν ειναι πρακτικο, θα πιεις 1 λιτρο γαλα για να παρεις 32γρ πρωτεινης και 48γρ υδατανθρακα? Παιρνω 50γρ πρωτεινης με 2 scoop whey με ελαχιστους υδατανθρακες...

Αν ακομα εισαι δυσπιστος, απλα google it...

Μilk and Bodybuilding...

----------


## Kagias

Ουσιαστικα νομιζω πως εχει να κανει με τη λακτοζη, γενικοτερα ολοι οι οργανισμοι λιγο πολλοι εχουν μια αλφα δυσανεξια σε αυτη την ουσια. Εγω αν και γενικα δεν εχω προβληματα με το στομαχι μου εαν φαω π.χ. δυο γιαουρτια κι 500mL γαλα μετα η κοιλια μου ειναι πρησμενη, φανταστειτε οτι για ενα ποσοστο του πληθυσμου που εχει ενα βαθμο δυσανεξιας στη λακτοζη ισως απο καποιες ποσοτητες γαλακτοκομικων και πανω να επερχεται το λεγομενο θολωμα. Τωρα το οτι το γαλα ειναι για τα μωρα ..... γελαει ο κοσμος. Οι διατροφες των επαγγελματιων bb ειναι αυτο που λεει και ο επιθετικος προσδιορισμος: επαγγελματικες διατροφες.  
Και btw ολοκληρο το quote του Arnold ηταν : " Milk is for babies. When you grow up, you have to drink beer". Και προφανως αστειευοταν.

----------


## Txc

Εγω φιλε μου εχω επιχειρηματα τουλαχιστον και δεν γραφω για να περναει η ωρα...
Καντε οτι θελετε εσεις...

----------


## Spyrous

Αλανια γενικα μιλαω  βλεπεται το δεντρο και χανεται το δασος..

----------


## tolis93

εμενα παντως το γαλα ποτε δε με ενοχλησε οχι οτι πινω συχνα αλλα νταξει.στο καφε μ οτι βαλω κ μετα σε κανα πρωινο 100 μλ.αλλα γιαουρτια π τρωω 3 τη μερα δε με φουσκωνουν κ τα σχετικα παει αναλογα με τον ανθρωπο.για γαλα παντως ξερω οτι κανει καλη δουλεια το κατσικισιο κ το ξυνογαλα.ογκο δινει.σε εμενα τουλαχιστον.το δοκιμασα μια περιοδο

----------


## kostas11

> εμενα παντως το γαλα ποτε δε με ενοχλησε οχι οτι πινω συχνα αλλα νταξει.στο καφε μ οτι βαλω κ μετα σε κανα πρωινο 100 μλ.αλλα γιαουρτια π τρωω 3 τη μερα δε με φουσκωνουν κ τα σχετικα παει αναλογα με τον ανθρωπο.για γαλα παντως ξερω οτι κανει καλη δουλεια το κατσικισιο κ το ξυνογαλα.ογκο δινει.σε εμενα τουλαχιστον.το δοκιμασα μια περιοδο


α δηλαδη τα αλλα γαλατα δεν δινουν ογκο,μονο τα κατσικισια...για να ξερω τι να παρω την επομενη φορα

----------


## Andrikos

> Ηξερα τις αναλογιες, αλλα δεν ημουνα σιγουρος αν το 80% ηταν whey ή καζεινη anyway...
> Για το λογο οτι θα επιλεξει αλλες πηγες για να συμπληρωσει την πρωτεινη που χρειαζετε την ημερα. Δεν μιλαμε απλα για ενηλικο, μιλαμε για BBer...
> Ποιες πηγες? Κρεας, οσπρια και πρωτεινη ορου γαλακτος σε σκονη ( συμπληρωμα πρωτεινης )...
> 
> Το γαλα επισης στην υγρη μορφη του δεν ειναι και η ιδανικη πηγη πρωτεινης λογω οτι στα 250ml περιεχει 8γρ πρωτεινη και 12γρ υδατανθρακα, εχει περισσοτερο υδατανθρακα απο οτι πρωτεινη...
> 
> Επισης δεν ειναι πρακτικο, θα πιεις 1 λιτρο γαλα για να παρεις 32γρ πρωτεινης και 48γρ υδατανθρακα? Παιρνω 50γρ πρωτεινης με 2 scoop whey με ελαχιστους υδατανθρακες...
> 
> Αν ακομα εισαι δυσπιστος, απλα google it...
> ...



Το ότι γάλα εχει υδατάνθρακα δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι μόνο για μωρά. Σου έβγαλε κάτι τέτοιο η αναζήτηση ή αποφεύγεις να σκέφτεσαι για τον εαυτό σου;

----------


## Kagias

Νταξει δεν ειπε το παιδι οτι δεν δινουν τα αλλα. Ειπε οτι βλεπει καλυτερα αποτελεσματα. Για το ξυνογαλα δεν πολυξερω (καλα πως το πινεις αυτο το πραμα;;;  :01. Razz:  ) αλλα το κατσικισιο εχει λιγοτερη λακτοζη. Και μιας και λεμε για γαλατα ειχα δοκιμασει καποτε ενα ρωσικο ειδος γαλατος. Αργανι, ασλανι, κατι σε -ανι τελοσπαντων ( το ψαχνω και στο google και δε μου το διορθωνει  :01. Unsure:  ). Δεν πινοταν με τιποτα αλλα ειχα ακουσει καλα λογια γι αυτο, ιδιως στην καταπολεμηση αλλεργιων και για την ακμη. Μπορει να βοηθαει και στο θολωμα, who knows.

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

To γαλα εχει και αλλα συστατικα εκτος απο πρωτεινη και υδατανθρακα. Δεν χρειαζονται μονο αυτα οι bbers. 2 που μπορω να σκεφτω ειναι βιταμινη D, και Ασβεστιο. (βεβαια το ποση ποσοτητα παιρνουμε απο αυτα με το γαλα ειναι αλλο θεμα :01. Mr. Green: )

----------


## tolis93

> α δηλαδη τα αλλα γαλατα δεν δινουν ογκο,μονο τα κατσικισια...για να ξερω τι να παρω την επομενη φορα


φιλε ειρωνευτη ειπα οτι κανουν καλυτερη δουλεια.αν εσυ εισαι το παλικαρι των ακρων δλδ η ολα η τπτ σε ενα προιον σορυ δε μπορω να κανω κατι :01. Smile:  και αφου σε βοηθησα στο τι θα παρεις την επομενη φορα χερομαι.

----------


## kostas11

εχεις δικιο φιλε μου...θα παρω κατσικισιο γιατι τα αλλα με θολωσαν απιστευτα,γιαυτο εχασα την πρωτια στο ολυμπια αλλωστε

----------


## tolis93

> εχεις δικιο φιλε μου...θα παρω κατσικισιο γιατι τα αλλα με θολωσαν απιστευτα,γιαυτο εχασα την πρωτια στο ολυμπια αλλωστε


κοιτα το ιδιο περιεργουλης με τον cutler φενεσαι οποτε θα το πιστεψω.αντε καλο μεσημερι τωρα μερα π ειναι δε γουσταρω

----------


## Txc

> Το ότι γάλα εχει υδατάνθρακα δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι μόνο για μωρά. Σου έβγαλε κάτι τέτοιο η αναζήτηση ή αποφεύγεις να σκέφτεσαι για τον εαυτό σου;


Δεν καταλαβαινω τι θελεις να πεις...
Σου εξηγησα...
Το γαλα το πινεις για την πρωτεινη και πρωτεινη μπορεις να παρεις απο αλλες πηγες πιο καλες και πιο πρακτικες...

Αυτο...

Δεν πινω γαλα, τροω γιαουρτι και cottage βεβαια που ειναι παραγωγα του...

1 λιτρο γαλα = 32γρ πρωτεινη και 48γρ υδατανθρακα...

2 scoop whey = 50γρ πρωτεινη και ελαχιστο υδατανθρακα...

Οποτε θα προτιμησω τα 2 scoops και θα παρω την ποσοτητα υδατανθρακα που θελω απο καπου αλλου...

Σου ειπα, google it...

Δες τι λενε αλλοι για το γαλα...

Anyway καθενας κανει οτι νομιζει, εγω απλα εγραψα αυτο που πιστευω...

----------


## leftis

> Δεν καταλαβαινω τι θελεις να πεις...
> Σου εξηγησα...
> Το γαλα το πινεις για την πρωτεινη και πρωτεινη μπορεις να παρεις απο αλλες πηγες πιο καλες και πιο πρακτικες...
> 
> Αυτο...
> 
> Δεν πινω γαλα, τροω γιαουρτι και cottage βεβαια που ειναι παραγωγα του...
> 
> 1 λιτρο γαλα = 32γρ πρωτεινη και 48γρ υδατανθρακα...
> ...


Ως αρχάριος θα ρωτήσω. Γιατί να πάρεις την ποσότητα υδατανθράκων που θές απο αλλού και όχι απο το γάλα? Δεν είναι καλοί οι υδατάνθρακες του γάλακτος?

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Όχι, σάκχαρα είναι.

----------


## Andrikos

> Όχι, σάκχαρα είναι.


Δεν είναι καλοί γιατί είναι "σάκχαρα". Το εξηγείς λίγο αυτό ;

----------


## lila_1

> Ως αρχάριος θα ρωτήσω. Γιατί να πάρεις την ποσότητα υδατανθράκων που θές απο αλλού και όχι απο το γάλα? Δεν είναι καλοί οι υδατάνθρακες του γάλακτος?


Μια χαρά είναι οι υδατάνθρακες του γάλακτος, εκτός αν έχεις δυσανεξία στη λακτόζη.
Αν δεν έχεις, πιες άφοβα, εφόσον τους προσμετράς στο σύνολο των υ/κων που παίρνεις τη μέρα.

----------


## kostas_med13

> Όχι, σάκχαρα είναι.


χαχα το ακουσαμε και αυτο! στελακος σακχαρα=υδατανθρακες  :01. Wink:  τι θες να πεις με το οτι οι υδατανθρακες του γαλατος ειναι σακχαρα???!! γιατι του ρυζιου τι ειναι? σακχαρα δεν ειναι ? απλως οι μεν ειναι δισακχαριτες (λακτοζη), και οι δε πολυσακχαριτες. μη λεμε οτι θελουμε :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Δεν είναι καλοί γιατί είναι "σάκχαρα". Το εξηγείς λίγο αυτό ;


Χρόνια τώρα μαθαίνουμε πως η λακτόζη είναι απλός υδατάνθρακας. Οι απλοί υδατάνθρακες πρέπει να αποφεύγονται και να προτιμούνται οι σύνθετοι.
Έχει αλλάξει κάτι σε αυτό; Υπάρχει κάτι που δε ξέρω; Είμαι λάθος σε κάτι;


Edit: Δεν υπάρχει δόση ειρωνείας, δεν γνωρίζω και ρωτάω για να μάθω.

----------


## giannis64

> χαχα το ακουσαμε και αυτο! στελακος σακχαρα=υδατανθρακες  τι θες να πεις με το οτι οι υδατανθρακες του γαλατος ειναι σακχαρα*???!!* γιατι του ρυζιου τι ειναι? σακχαρα δεν ειναι ? απλως οι μεν ειναι δισακχαριτες (λακτοζη), και οι δε πολυσακχαριτες. μη λεμε οτι θελουμε



σιγα εσυ, χαλαρωσε με τα πολλα ερωτηματικα, και τα πολλα θαυμαστικα...

----------


## Txc

1 λιτρο γαλα = 32 γρ πρωτεινη και 48γρ υδατανθρακα...
2 scoops whey = 50γρ πρωτεινη και ελαχιστο υδατανθρακα...

Εχετε δει σε καμια διατροφη σοβαρου αθλητη γαλα?
Μη πει κανεις εξυπνος Larry Scott ή Αrnold...
Δεν υπηρχε whey τοτε...
Eννοειτε πως πρεπει να προτιμουμε συνθετο υδατανθρακα σε καθε γευμα, ισως εκτος του μεταπροπονητικου ροφηματος και μονο, που και παλι δεν ειναι MUST να καταναλωσεις υδατανθρακα, ολες οι scoop whey πλεον εχουν ελαχιστο υδατανθρακα για καλυτερη απορροφηση και η αναπληρωση του γλυκογονου δεν γινετε αμεσα, θελει αρκετες ωρες οποτε μετα το ροφημα σου, θα κανεις γευμα με πηγη πρωτεινης και συνθετο υδατανθρακα ( μαυρο ρυζι )...

Πινεις γαλα μονο και μονο για την πρωτεινη, γιατι αν θελω φωσφορο ή μαγνησιο ή ασβεστιο, το παιρνω και απο αλλες πηγες οπως το γιαουρτι, το cottage ή την πολυβιταμινη...
Σαν πηγη πρωτεινης το γαλα δεν ειναι και η καλυτερη. Εχει και καλυτερες και πιο πρακτικες. Ποιες ειναι οι καλυτερες? Scoop whey...

Καμια απορια?

Το γαλα ειναι για μωρα...

----------


## kostas11

> 1 λιτρο γαλα = 32 γρ πρωτεινη και 48γρ υδατανθρακα...
> 2 scoops whey = 50γρ πρωτεινη και ελαχιστο υδατανθρακα...
> 
> Εχετε δει σε καμια διατροφη σοβαρου αθλητη γαλα?
> Μη πει κανεις εξυπνος Larry Scott ή Αrnold...
> Δεν υπηρχε whey τοτε...
> Eννοειτε πως πρεπει να προτιμουμε συνθετο υδατανθρακα σε καθε γευμα, ισως εκτος του μεταπροπονητικου ροφηματος και μονο, που και παλι δεν ειναι MUST να καταναλωσεις υδατανθρακα, ολες οι scoop whey πλεον εχουν ελαχιστο υδατανθρακα για καλυτερη απορροφηση και η αναπληρωση του γλυκογονου δεν γινετε αμεσα, θελει αρκετες ωρες οποτε μετα το ροφημα σου, θα κανεις γευμα με πηγη πρωτεινης και συνθετο υδατανθρακα ( μαυρο ρυζι )...
> 
> Πινεις γαλα μονο και μονο για την πρωτεινη, γιατι αν θελω φωσφορο ή μαγνησιο ή ασβεστιο, το παιρνω και απο αλλες πηγες οπως το γιαουρτι, το cottage ή την πολυβιταμινη...
> ...


πολυ ωραια επιχειρηματα,ποση ωρα εκανες να τα σκεφτεις?

----------


## sofos

> πολυ ωραια επιχειρηματα,ποση ωρα εκανες να τα σκεφτεις?

----------


## Kagias

Αντε παλι το γαλα ειναι για μωρα ... Ρε ανθρωπε το πας τοσο καλα μεχρι ενα σημειο και μετα το ξαναπετας το "αποφθεγμα" και μαλιστα στη διαστρεβλωμενη βερσιον του ...
Καταρχην η whey τι ειναι ;;; Η αρχη και το τελος των παντων ;; Whey πρωτοπαρασκευαστηκε το 1915 και πρωτοεμπορευματοποιηθηκε ( προσοχη οχι χρησιμοποιηθηκε) το 50 απ τον Weider ... Πρωτεινη σε σκονη χρησιμοποιουταν κανονικα απο την εποχη του Ross (ηταν ηλιθιος αραγε που μαζι με την πρωτεινη σε σκονη καταναλωνε τεραστιες ποσοτητες γαλατος; ). Δεν χρησιμοποιουσαν σκονη πρωτεινης την εποχη του Larry και του Arnold ;;; Προφανως και χρησιμοποιουσαν ... Ως συμπληρωμα ομως και οχι ως υποκαταστατο ...
Δε διαφωνουμε οτι ως πηγη πρωτεινης η whey ειναι καλυτερη ... Οπως επισης ειναι και καλυτερη και πρακτικοτερη, ως προς την πρωτεινικη της συσταση, απο μια τεραστια μεριδα τροφων ... Αυτο σημαινει οτι αντικαθιστας τα παντα με whey εκτος απο κανα φιλετο κοτοπουλο και κανα σολωμο ;;

----------


## sofos

> Αντε παλι το γαλα ειναι για μωρα ... Ρε ανθρωπε το πας τοσο καλα μεχρι ενα σημειο και μετα το ξαναπετας το "αποφθεγμα" και μαλιστα στη διαστρεβλωμενη βερσιον του ...
> Καταρχην η whey τι ειναι ;;; Η αρχη και το τελος των παντων ;; Whey πρωτοπαρασκευαστηκε το 1915 και πρωτοεμπορευματοποιηθηκε ( προσοχη οχι χρησιμοποιηθηκε) το 50 απ τον Weider ... Πρωτεινη σε σκονη χρησιμοποιουταν κανονικα απο την εποχη του Ross (ηταν ηλιθιος αραγε που μαζι με την πρωτεινη σε σκονη καταναλωνε τεραστιες ποσοτητες γαλατος; ). Δεν χρησιμοποιουσαν σκονη πρωτεινης την εποχη του Larry και του Arnold ;;; Προφανως και χρησιμοποιουσαν ... Ως συμπληρωμα ομως και οχι ως υποκαταστατο ...
> Δε διαφωνουμε οτι ως πηγη πρωτεινης η whey ειναι καλυτερη ... Οπως επισης ειναι και καλυτερη και πρακτικοτερη, ως προς την πρωτεινικη της συσταση, απο μια τεραστια μεριδα τροφων ... Αυτο σημαινει οτι αντικαθιστας τα παντα με whey εκτος απο κανα φιλετο κοτοπουλο και κανα σολωμο ;;


φιλε το μονο που δεν ειπε σωστα ηταν το οτι ειναι για τα μωρα...ομως οταν κανεις μια διατροφη κ θες κατι πρωτεινικο δε πινεις γαλα γιατι θες δε θες θα παρεις και 60-70γρ υδατανθρακα και μονο 34 γρ πρωτεινης...οταν καποιος θελει να χει στη διατροφη του ημερησιως 250γρ υδατανθρακα σιγουρα θα αποφυγει το γαλα και θα διαλεξει τονους,κοτοπουλο,μοσχαρι,cottage και ισως κ γιαουρτι που χει 10-12 γρ υδατανθρακα...εκτος κ αν καποιος τρωει σα σπουργιτι τοτε θα τον βολεψει να πιει το πρωι ενα γαλα κ μετα να φαει 1-2 πιατα ρυζι η μακαρονια για να φτασει τα 250 γρ υδατανθρακα  :01. Wink:

----------


## Αντωνης

Kαλα Τxc οταν καταλαβεις οτι ΔΕΝ υπαρχει whey π να δινει 50 γρ. πρωτεινης σε 2 σκουπ,ασχετως το τι γραφεται πανω(εκτος του οτι ακομα και αυτη που περιεχεται στην πραγματικοτητα δεν απορροφαται ολη λογω της δυσκολιας αφομοιωσης),ισως αναθεωρησεις καποιες αποψεις σου.

----------


## DrNio

To ίδιο φαντάζομαι γίνεται και με τα γραμμάρια πρωτεινης απο το γάλα..

----------


## kostas_med13

> σιγα εσυ, χαλαρωσε με τα πολλα ερωτηματικα, και τα πολλα θαυμαστικα...


εγω χαλαροτατος ειμαι mod :01. Razz: , αλλα να γραφουμε και δυο σωστα πραγματα οχι οτι του φωτισει του καθενος.. ετσι δεν παει?

----------


## Txc

> Kαλα Τxc οταν καταλαβεις οτι ΔΕΝ υπαρχει whey π να δινει 50 γρ. πρωτεινης σε 2 σκουπ,ασχετως το τι γραφεται πανω(εκτος του οτι ακομα και αυτη που περιεχεται στην πραγματικοτητα δεν απορροφαται ολη λογω της δυσκολιας αφομοιωσης),ισως αναθεωρησεις καποιες αποψεις σου.


Η δικη μου whey δινει 27γρ στο scoop, ουτε καν 25...

Ποια whey εχω?

Ιso-Gold της PVL

και στην τελικη, βαζω παραπανω στο scoop...

----------


## Andrikos

> 1 λιτρο γαλα = 32 γρ πρωτεινη και 48γρ υδατανθρακα...
> 2 scoops whey = 50γρ πρωτεινη και ελαχιστο υδατανθρακα...
> 
> Εχετε δει σε καμια διατροφη σοβαρου αθλητη γαλα?
> Μη πει κανεις εξυπνος Larry Scott ή Αrnold...
> Δεν υπηρχε whey τοτε...
> 
> 
> Το γαλα ειναι για μωρα...


Ok big man, άκου εγώ με μίσο λίτρο γάλα την μέρα έχω φτάσει στην κατάσταση που με βλέπεις στο avatar μου. Επειδή μίλησες για σοβαρούς αθλητές αν θες βάλε κι εσύ το avatar σου κάποια στιγμή να δούμε σε τι επίπεδο είσαι.

Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνεις , εσύ και όλοι όσοι έχετε την ίδια άποψη , είναι ότι κανείς δεν σου επιβάλλει να πιείς γάλα,. Δεν είμαι η μαμά σου  :01. Mr. Green:  . Δεν μου καίγεται καρφί αν θα πιεις γάλα στη ζωή σου και φυσικά δεν υπάρχει καμία απόδειξη ότι η υγεία σου θα πάθει κάτι αν δεν πίνεις γάλα ή ότι θα έχεις κακή σωματική σύσταση.
Αν είχες βασικές γνώσεις διατροφής ή/και μία βασική εμπειρία πέραν των λίγων μηνών  που κάνεις θα ήξερες ότι υπάρχουν πολλοί δρομοι για την Ρώμη. Flash news: Είτε πίνεις γάλα είτε όχι δεν έγινε κάτι το τρομερό στην εμφάνισή σου (δεδομένο ότι δεν έχεις δυσανεξία).  Οπότε μπορείς να συνεχίσεις να μην πίνεις γάλα και καλά θα κάνεις, αλλά μην προσπαθείς να επιβάλλεις κάτι που παπαγάλισες και που απλά σε κάνει να νιώθεις ενήλικος. Υπάρχουν και άλλοι τρόποι να νιώθεις ενήλικος όπως το να σκέφτεσαι για τον εαυτό σου.

----------


## Txc

> Ok big man, άκου εγώ με μίσο λίτρο γάλα την μέρα έχω φτάσει στην κατάσταση που με βλέπεις στο avatar μου. Επειδή μίλησες για σοβαρούς αθλητές αν θες βάλε κι εσύ το avatar σου κάποια στιγμή να δούμε σε τι επίπεδο είσαι.
> 
> Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνεις , εσύ και όλοι όσοι έχετε την ίδια άποψη , είναι ότι κανείς δεν σου επιβάλλει να πιείς γάλα,. Δεν είμαι η μαμά σου  . Δεν μου καίγεται καρφί αν θα πιεις γάλα στη ζωή σου και φυσικά δεν υπάρχει καμία απόδειξη ότι η υγεία σου θα πάθει κάτι αν δεν πίνεις γάλα ή ότι θα έχεις κακή σωματική σύσταση.
> Αν είχες βασικές γνώσεις διατροφής ή/και μία βασική εμπειρία πέραν των λίγων μηνών  που κάνεις θα ήξερες ότι υπάρχουν πολλοί δρομοι για την Ρώμη. Flash news: Είτε πίνεις γάλα είτε όχι δεν έγινε κάτι το τρομερό στην εμφάνισή σου (δεδομένο ότι δεν έχεις δυσανεξία).  Οπότε μπορείς να συνεχίσεις να μην πίνεις γάλα και καλά θα κάνεις, αλλά μην προσπαθείς να επιβάλλεις κάτι που παπαγάλισες και που απλά σε κάνει να νιώθεις ενήλικος. Υπάρχουν και άλλοι τρόποι να νιώθεις ενήλικος όπως το να σκέφτεσαι για τον εαυτό σου.


Ειχαμε ενα troll τον Κωστα, τωρα εχουμε και δευτερο troll...
Τι σε κανει να νομιζεις οτι κανω λιγους μηνες ή ειμαι παιδακι?

Αυτα που εγραψα ειναι αληθειες, ειτε σου αρεσει ειτε οχι...
Κανε οτι νομιζεις...

Δεν εχω αναγκη να βαλω φωτο για να δειξω ποιος ειμαι και ποια ειναι η σωματικη μου διαπλαση...
Εσυ εχεις αναγκη την επιβεβαιωση, γι'αυτο και εβαλες φοτο, αν ειναι δικη σου...

Μηπως εσυ εισαι το παιδακι?
Εγω εγραψα αυτο που πιστευω για το γαλα...
Εσυ εχεις αλλη γνωμη...
Γιατι προσπαθεις να μου την πεις?
Δεν μπορεις να μου την πεις γιατι πολυ απλα εισαι μικρουλης οσων αφορα τις γνωσεις σου...
Το μονο που σε ενδιαφερει απο οτι φαινετε ειναι η ποζερια και η παραλια...

----------


## tolis93

κατι μου λεει πως εδω φενεται αυτο π λεμε το καθε σωμα λειτουργει διαφορετικα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## DrNio

> εγώ με μίσο λίτρο γάλα την μέρα έχω φτάσει στην κατάσταση που με βλέπεις στο avatar μου.


Δεν μπόρεσα να αντισταθώ και να μην σχολιάσω.
Όχι οτι θα το κάνω με κακό σκοπό-ίσα ίσα- απαντώ καλοπροέραιτα!

Εεε..δεν νομίζω το μισό λίτρο γάλα να σε έκανε έτσι.Σε ένα ποσοστό ναι(!) φυσικά οφείλεται και αυτό αφού είναι μέρος της διατροφής σου.
Τώρα σε τι ποσοστό σε βοήθησε δεν ξέρω.( 5%,10%,50%,1% κ.α.  :01. Mr. Green: )
 :08. Toast:

----------


## Andrikos

> Δεν εχω αναγκη να βαλω φωτο για να δειξω ποιος ειμαι και ποια ειναι η σωματικη μου διαπλαση...
> Εσυ εχεις αναγκη την επιβεβαιωση, γι'αυτο και εβαλες φοτο, αν ειναι δικη σου...


Πρέπει να παίζω στοίχημα άλλη φορά σε αυτά τα πράγματα  :01. Mr. Green:   Πόσες φορές έχω δει αυτήν ακριβώς την έκφραση όταν ζητιέται σε κάποιον να βάλει φωτό. :01. Mr. Green:  Πάντα ο άλλος είναι ο νάρκισσος και αυτός που δεν βάζει φωτό είναι ο σοβαρός με την αυτοπεποίθηση, αυτήν την καραμέλα πάλι από το google θα την είδες κι αυτήν και την παπαγάλισες..  :01. Mr. Green: 

Anyway just ignore me , είμαι ένα τρολ όπως είπες. Tα avatar είναι για μωρά.  Θα βρω κι άλλα σου ποστ για να μάθω τίποτα.

----------


## Kagias

Nio το ειπε απο την αποψη οτι το γαλα δεν τον εμποδισε να φτασει στο επιπεδο που ειναι λογω θολωματων ή σακχαρων η δεν ξερω και γω τι, οχι οτι και καλα τα 500mL τον εφτασαν εκει που τον εφτασαν.

----------


## beefmeup

αντε παλι με το γαλα :01. Mr. Green: 

μια χαρα ειναι για διατροφη ββ,κ εγω θα το επινα(το γαλα) αβιαστα κ σε ποσοτητες μιας κ μ αρεσει..
αλλα εχω δυξανεξια.. :01. Sad: 
διατροφικα παλι καλο ειναι κ ουτε σε παει πισω ουτε σε θολωνει..η μαλλον σε θολωνει οσο κ η κρεατινη..
κατα τα αλλα,το πατε για λουκετο το θεμα να ξερετε..

----------


## tasos2

Tελικα τι ευθυνεται για το θολωμα οι υδατανθρακες ή η λακτοζη? Μπερδευτηκα  :01. Unsure:

----------


## lila_1

Δεν υπάρχει θόλωμα λέμε...

----------


## Kagias

Εγω συνεχιζω να πιστευω οτι τελικα αυτο το θολωμα που αναφερετε σχετιζεται με την δυσανεξια στην λακτοζη. Η λακτοζη διασπαται στο πεπτικο συστημα απο την λακταση. Με καποια προχειρα search βρηκα οτι η παραγωγη λακτασης με την παροδο των χρονων μειωνεται σε ενα ποσοστο 70-75% του παγκοσμιου πληθυσμου, ιδιως μετα την ενηλικιωση. Στην Ελλαδα μιλαμε για 30% των παιδιων μεχρι 5 ετων με οποιαδηποτε μορφη δυσανεξιας ως προς την ενταση των συμπτωματων, αριθμος που αυξανεται λογω της μειωμενης παραγωγης λακτασης με την παροδο των χρονων σε μεγαλυτερες ηλικιες. Καποια συμπτωματα της δυσανεξιας στη λακτοζη ειναι κοιλιακο αλγος, διαρροια, ναυτια, παραγωγη αεριων  :08. Turtle:  κ.λ.π. Αυτο που μου τραβηξε την περιεργεια ειναι το λεγομενο bloating, που οριζεται ως "καθε μορφη πρηξιματος ή αύξησης της διαμέτρου της κοιλιακής περιοχής" και ειναι απορροια της αδυναμιας του οργανισμου να διασπασει την λακτοζη λογω μειωμενης λακτασης. Αποτελεσμα η λακτοζη να εισερχεται αδιασπαστη στο λεπτο εντερο οπου αναγκαστικα θα πρεπει να μεταβολιστει με την βοηθεια των βακτηριων του εντερου. Ο μηχανισμος διασπασης ομως σε τετοια περιπτωση διαφερει. Αντιθετα με την ηπια διασπαση που προκυπτει απο τον μεταβολισμο λακτοζης μεσω λακτασης, τα βακτηρια παραγουν μιγμα υδρογονου, μεθανιου και υδροξειδιου του ανθρακα που οδηγουν στα προαναφερθεντα συμπτωματα. Αρα δεδομενου οτι το λεγομενο bloating ( call me θολωμα  :01. Wink:   ) ειναι εντελως πρωτογενες συμπτωμα - φανταστειτε οτι με το που εντοπιζεται λακτοζη στο λεπτο εντερο ( η περισσεια της λακτοζης που δεν διασπαστηκε απο την υπαρχουσα λακταση ) το πρωτο βημα του οργανισμου ειναι να γινει η προαναφερθεισα βακτηριακη διασπαση - ειναι δυνατον ολοκληρη η ποσοτητα των αεριων να περιοριζεται στο συμπτωμα του θολωματος με μηδαμινη ή ελάχιστη παρουσία των υπόλοιπων συμπτωμάτων ( είναι ξεκάθαρο οτι ναυτίες, διάρροιες κ.λ.π. απαντώνται σε ακραίες μορφές δυσανεξίας). Εννοείται επίσης οτι δυσανεξία στη λακτόζη μπορεί να προκύψει οχι μονο απο ελλειψη λακτασης αλλα και απο βομβαρδισμο του οργανισμου με λακτοζη σε μικρο χρονικο διαστημα.

Και just for the record καποιοι λαοι που εκαναν πολυ υψηλη χρήση γαλακτοκομικών παρουσίασαν μια μετάλλαξη του χρωμοσωματος 2 που ουσιαστικα σταματάει την μείωση της παραγωγής λακτάσης απο τον οργανισμό. Κυριώς στη Βόρεια Ευρώπη και στην Ανατολική Αφρική αυτό.

----------


## Napakos

και επισης με το γαλα που εχει 70% λιγοτερη λακτοζη?τι συμβαινει με αυτο? δεν συζητηθηκε καθολου ...

----------


## beefmeup

> και επισης με το γαλα που εχει 70% λιγοτερη λακτοζη?τι συμβαινει με αυτο? δεν συζητηθηκε καθολου ...


η αγνο εχει ενα γαλα που περιεχει 80% λιγοτερη..
αυτο κατι θα σου κανει αν εχεις δυσανεξια,μιας κ τα εχω δοκιμασει ολα αυτα σχεδον..βεβαια,εκτιμω οτι παιζει ρολο κ το αν θα το πιεις με εντελως αδειο στομαχι η οχι,συνδιασμοι τροφων που θα κανεις κλπ..
εμενα αυτο δεν με πολυπειραζει(εως καθολου),αλλα δεν πρεπει να εχω εντελως αδειο στομαχι..αν εχω,την εκατσα..
οποτε μπορει να δοκιμασει καποιος κ αυτα τα γαλατα κ βλεπει..
μην ξεχναμε ομως οτι ειναι παραπανω επεξεργασμενα με ο,τι συνεπαγεται,αλλα ετσι κ αλλιως κ η whey επεξεργασια περναει για να φτσει στην τελικη μορφη της.

----------


## tolis93

παιδες becel pro active εχει δοκιμασει κανενας?σκεφτηκα να παρω αλλα με 2μισι ευρω το λιτρο κ να μ βγει κ καμια μαπα...

----------


## beefmeup

αυτο που λες δεν ειναι γαλα,αλλα κατι ΣΑΝ γαλα..οπως κ τα γιαουρτια της εταιριας αυτης ειναι κατι ΣΑΝ γιαουρτια..

----------


## tolis93

> αυτο που λες δεν ειναι γαλα,αλλα κατι ΣΑΝ γαλα..οπως κ τα γιαουρτια της εταιριας αυτης ειναι κατι ΣΑΝ γιουρτια..


τοσο μαπα? :01. Mr. Green:  παντως η μητερα μ π εχει δυσανεξια στη λακτοζη παιρνει το daily ειτε το 80% λιγοτερη λακτοζη ειτε το ελαφρυ η το 0% κτλπ κ δεν εχει εκ τοτε προβλημα

----------


## giannis64

> εγω χαλαροτατος ειμαι mod, αλλα να γραφουμε και δυο σωστα πραγματα οχι οτι του φωτισει του καθενος.. ετσι δεν παει?


αποψεις καταθετουμε, αλλες φορες σωστες και αλλες φορες λαθος. θες να αναφερθω και εγω με τον τροπο που αναφερθηκες και εσυ (και μαληστα σε διαχειρηστη που δεν σου απαντησε καν) στον στελιο?

οχι τιποτα αλλα εχεις γραψει και εσυ πατατες... μπολικες αλλα δεν σου απαντησε κανεις με τον τροπο του <πας καλα?> οτι νανε τι αλλο θα ακουσουμε και τετοια πικαντικα. οποτε καταλαβενεις οτι δεν πρεπει να γραφουμε με αυτον τον τροπο, οποιος και να ειναι αυτος, και ποσο οταν αναφερεσαι νσε μελος με τον αρηθμο των ποστ του στελιου, και δη σε διαχειρηστη.

ελπιζω να εγινα κατανοητος.

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

> 1 λιτρο γαλα = 32 γρ πρωτεινη και 48γρ υδατανθρακα...
> 2 scoops whey = 50γρ πρωτεινη και ελαχιστο υδατανθρακα...
> 
> Εχετε δει σε καμια διατροφη σοβαρου αθλητη γαλα?
> Μη πει κανεις εξυπνος Larry Scott ή Αrnold...
> Δεν υπηρχε whey τοτε...
> Eννοειτε πως πρεπει να προτιμουμε συνθετο υδατανθρακα σε καθε γευμα, ισως εκτος του μεταπροπονητικου ροφηματος και μονο, που και παλι δεν ειναι MUST να καταναλωσεις υδατανθρακα, ολες οι scoop whey πλεον εχουν ελαχιστο υδατανθρακα για καλυτερη απορροφηση και η αναπληρωση του γλυκογονου δεν γινετε αμεσα, θελει αρκετες ωρες οποτε μετα το ροφημα σου, θα κανεις γευμα με πηγη πρωτεινης και συνθετο υδατανθρακα ( μαυρο ρυζι )...
> 
> Πινεις γαλα μονο και μονο για την πρωτεινη, γιατι αν θελω φωσφορο ή μαγνησιο ή ασβεστιο, το παιρνω και απο αλλες πηγες οπως το γιαουρτι, το cottage ή την πολυβιταμινη...
> ...


 :02. Affraid: 
Ασχολιαστο!

----------


## Napakos

> η αγνο εχει ενα γαλα που περιεχει 80% λιγοτερη..
> αυτο κατι θα σου κανει αν εχεις δυσανεξια,μιας κ τα εχω δοκιμασει ολα αυτα σχεδον..βεβαια,εκτιμω οτι παιζει ρολο κ το αν θα το πιεις με εντελως αδειο στομαχι η οχι,συνδιασμοι τροφων που θα κανεις κλπ..
> εμενα αυτο δεν με πολυπειραζει(εως καθολου),αλλα δεν πρεπει να εχω εντελως αδειο στομαχι..αν εχω,την εκατσα..
> οποτε μπορει να δοκιμασει καποιος κ αυτα τα γαλατα κ βλεπει..
> μην ξεχναμε ομως οτι ειναι παραπανω επεξεργασμενα με ο,τι συνεπαγεται,αλλα ετσι κ αλλιως κ η whey επεξεργασια περναει για να φτσει στην τελικη μορφη της.


απο αποψη θολωματος εννοω..δλδ αν καποιος κανει διαιτα κ βγαλει τα γαλακτοκομικα για να καθαρισει κ αλλο αν αυτου του ειδους γαλατα επιρεαζουνν....?

----------


## mister_toubano

Ρε μαγκες κ εγω το εχω ακουσει αυτο οτι δεν κανει να πινουμε γαλα κ να τρωμε φρουτα επειδη εχουν λακτοζη και φρουκτοζη που ειναι υδατανθρακες που πρεπει να αποφευγουμε κλπ. 
Τι να κανουμε ομως? Να τα παιρνουμε ολα σε χαπια? Whey αντι για γαλα και πολυβιταμινες αντι για φρουτα?
Εβλεπα στο youtube τις προαλλες τι τρωει ενας bodybuilder και ο τυπος επαιρνε μεχρι και πεπτικα ενζυμα για να καταφερει να αφομοιωσει ολα αυτα τα ηλιθια συμπληρωματα!
Εγω εχω το γαλα σαν κυρια πηγη πρωτεινης και πινω ενα λιτρο την ημερα επισης τρωω φρουτα κανονικα (3-4 την ημερα) λετε αν τα κοψω να πεσει και το ποσοστο λιπους μου? 

Με εκτιμηση.... Mister_Toubano  :05. Lift 1 Hand:

----------


## tolis93

> Ρε μαγκες κ εγω το εχω ακουσει αυτο οτι δεν κανει να πινουμε γαλα κ να τρωμε φρουτα επειδη εχουν λακτοζη και φρουκτοζη που ειναι υδατανθρακες που πρεπει να αποφευγουμε κλπ. 
> Τι να κανουμε ομως? Να τα παιρνουμε ολα σε χαπια? Whey αντι για γαλα και πολυβιταμινες αντι για φρουτα?
> Εβλεπα στο youtube τις προαλλες τι τρωει ενας bodybuilder και ο τυπος επαιρνε μεχρι και πεπτικα ενζυμα για να καταφερει να αφομοιωσει ολα αυτα τα ηλιθια συμπληρωματα!
> Εγω εχω το γαλα σαν κυρια πηγη πρωτεινης και πινω ενα λιτρο την ημερα επισης τρωω φρουτα κανονικα (3-4 την ημερα) λετε αν τα κοψω να πεσει και το ποσοστο λιπους μου? 
> 
> Με εκτιμηση.... Mister_Toubano


τα φρουτα αδερφε μια περιοδο τα μειωσα κ μονο ξερος δεν επεφτα φορ ριαλ...για μενα ολα χρειαζονται.αν οχι γαλα γιαουρτι εστω.κ αν οχι φρουτα εστω κανα στυμμενο χυμο φυσικο.δε ξερω μ φενεται πολυ καπως ολα σε σκονες κ χαπια.καλα κ αυτα φορ σουρ αλλα σα τη φυσικη τροφιτσα....

----------


## Napakos

αν εισαι σε περιοδο cutting και τα κοψεις για 1-2 μηνες δε θα παθεις τπτ .. απλα μετα πρεπει να προσθεσεις σιγα σιγα οσα ετρωγες πριν γτ δε μπορει συνεχεια να εισαι σε διαιτα και στεγνος(peak γραμμωσης)..κατα την γνωμη μου τελευταιο πρεπει να μπει γαλα,γιαουρτι,κοταζ ...oταν βγαινεις απο διαιτα προθετεις οσα ετρωγες πριν ( μοσχαρι , φρουτα , λιγο μελακι , κανα ξυροκαρπι ) και αντε 1-2 φορες την εβδομαδα να βαζεις σιγα σιγα κοτατζ κλπ για να συνηθησει ο οργανισμος...γνωμη μου παντα αν κ βγηκα κ λιγο οφ...

----------


## beefmeup

> απο αποψη θολωματος εννοω..δλδ αν καποιος κανει διαιτα κ βγαλει τα γαλακτοκομικα για να καθαρισει κ αλλο αν αυτου του ειδους γαλατα επιρεαζουνν....?


το γαλα χωρις λακτοζη βασικα δεν εχει κ διαφορα απο το απλο γαλα στα μακρος..
αυτο γιατι ειναι γαλα ΜΕ λακτοζη,απλα εχει μεσα την προσθηκη του ενζυμου που θα το κανει πιο ευπεπτο.
οποτε διατροφικα οσον αφορα τους υ/ες ειναι ιδιο με το κανονικο γαλα.

----------


## TToni Shark

To γιαούρτι έχει λακτόζη; :01. Unsure:

----------


## Spyrous

> To γιαούρτι έχει λακτόζη;


αμε

----------


## kleiza7

> Ρε μαγκες κ εγω το εχω ακουσει αυτο οτι δεν κανει να πινουμε γαλα κ να τρωμε φρουτα επειδη εχουν λακτοζη και φρουκτοζη που ειναι υδατανθρακες που πρεπει να αποφευγουμε κλπ. 
> Τι να κανουμε ομως? Να τα παιρνουμε ολα σε χαπια? Whey αντι για γαλα και πολυβιταμινες αντι για φρουτα?
> Εβλεπα στο youtube τις προαλλες τι τρωει ενας bodybuilder και ο τυπος επαιρνε μεχρι και πεπτικα ενζυμα για να καταφερει να αφομοιωσει ολα αυτα τα ηλιθια συμπληρωματα!
> Εγω εχω το γαλα σαν κυρια πηγη πρωτεινης και πινω ενα λιτρο την ημερα επισης τρωω φρουτα κανονικα (3-4 την ημερα) λετε αν τα κοψω να πεσει και το ποσοστο λιπους μου? 
> 
> Με εκτιμηση.... Mister_Toubano


Νομιζω οτι το παλικαρι απο πανω ειπε τις πιο σωστες κουβεντες.....
Καθομαστε και ψαχνουμε τωρα μιλαμε τραγικες λεπτομερειες!!!! 
Πριν μου πουνε μερικοι "Φιλε, εμενα με νοιαζει και η λεπτομερεια στη διατροφη μου" και τα υπολοιπα γνωστα ειναι οτι στην πραξη δεν εγινε και τιποτα να πινει καποιος γαλατακι ανα το γουσταρει. 
Φυσικα και ασβεστιο και πρωτεινη θα βρεις και απο αλλες πηγες....
τωρα βεβαια αν εσεις θεωρειται καλυτερης ποιοτητας (οχι απο αποψη αποτελεσματος) την whey απο ενα γαλα, ε δωστε whey στο 7χρονο παιδι σας π.χ
ΑΛΛΟ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ, ΑΛΛΟ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗ.... αλλοι λενε να τρωτε 3 μπανανες τη μερα ξερω εγω και μετα πας σε διατροφολογο σου λεει υπερκαλιωση, μερα παρα μερα μια  μπανανουλα...

Επισης τι κακο ειναι πια σε αυτο το φορουμ? Ο ενας προσπαθει να καπελωσει τον αλλο??? Δηλαδη μιλαμε οτι ΣΥΜΦΩΝΕΙΤΕ ΣΤΟ 99% ΤΩΝ ΟΣΩΝ ΛΕΓΟΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΘΕΣΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΣΧΟΛΕΙΣΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΟ 1% ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΙ Ο ΕΝΑΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΛΛΟΝ.....  :03. Clap: 

Δεν αξιζει...

υπαρχουν παιδια εδω μεσα που οντως ΞΕΡΟΥΝ απο διατροφη και αλλοι οι οποιοι αν εκανα αυτα που ελεγαν (δεν μιλαω για το συγκεκριμενο thread) θα ειχα εναν οργανισμο σκατα αλλα....τουμπανο
δεν ειναι ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΟΓΚΟΣ & ΓΡΑΜΜΩΣΗ.... 

προσωπικα θεωρω οτι ο φιλος που ειπε οτι ειδε διαφορα στους κοιλιακους του *ΔΕΝ* ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΡΕΛΟΣ αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι ειχε να κανει επειδη δεν ιπιε γαλα 3 μερες.... δεν μπορω να το αποδειξω, αν μου ζηταται καποια ερευνα, απλα ισως στεγνωσε, ισως γυμναστηκε και του τα εσκασε πιο αποτομα δεν ξερω αλλα αμα ηταν το γαλα να εμποδιζει τοσο πολυ τη γραμμωση τι σκατα!!!!!????????????

Το γαλα σιγουρα οταν ξεπερνας καποια ηλικια ΔΕΝ σου προσφερει οτι σου εδινε σε μικροτερη ηλικια. οχι ομως οτι σου κανει και κακο....

----------


## Txc

+1 οτι ειπες στην τελευταια σου προταση...

----------


## leftis

Δεν νομίζω να εννούνε milko έτσι?  :01. Mr. Green: 
Πως γίνεται να φτιάξουμε ένα υγεινό δικό μας? Άπαχο γάλα + nesquick ας πούμε?

----------


## rey1989

> Δεν νομίζω να εννούνε milko έτσι? 
> Πως γίνεται να φτιάξουμε ένα υγεινό δικό μας? Άπαχο γάλα + nesquick ας πούμε?


χωρίς whey ?

γάλα χαμηλών λιπαρών (0-2%) + καθαρό κακάο + ζαχαρίνη. (δοκιμασμένο και μου έφυγε η κάψα για κακαόγαλο :01. Mr. Green: ). :08. Toast:

----------


## leftis

> χωρίς whey ?
> 
> γάλα χαμηλών λιπαρών (0-2%) + καθαρό κακάο + ζαχαρίνη. (δοκιμασμένο και μου έφυγε η κάψα για κακαόγαλο).


Δεν νομίζω να μιλάει για whey η έρευνα. Whey χρησιμοποιώ απλά όταν μου τελειώσει θα σταματήσω τα συμπληρώματα (για λόγους υγείας -έχουν δεν έχουν σχέση τα συπληρώματα-) και ψάχνω εναλλακτικές.

----------


## Nickolas

Καλησπέρα

Διάβασα όλο το νήμα αλλά άκρη δεν έβγαλα τελικά.

Έχω στη διατροφή μου 1.15 λίτρα γάλακτος (1,5%) ημερησίως.

Πρωινό: 150ml με βρώμη

Δεύτερο γεύμα: 500ml με 30γρ whey 70% 

Μεταπροπ: 500ml με 30γρ whey 70% 

Δίνει τρομερή γεύση στην πρωτείνη, δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα στομάχου πίνωντας τα 500ml μεταπρό (οπότε δεν τίθεται θέμα το αντέχω δεν το αντέχω) και μου κάθεται και αρκετά εύπεπτο, και χτυπάω και μία μπανανούλα αμέσως μετά... (σύνολο: 36γρ πρωτείνη, 46γρ υδατ, 9γρ λίπος, 414 θερμίδες).

Θα μπω σε περίοδο γράμμωσης σε 10 ημέρες περίπου.

Να το αντικαταστήσω με κάτι άλλο;

Να παίρνω την πρωτείνη με νερό και να τρώω και ασπράδια; (δεν έχω φάει ποτέ... όποιος τα προτείνει να μου πει και πως τα τρώει γιατί είναι ψιλοαηδία  :01. Mr. Green:  )

Έχω μπερδευτεί...

(1.85, 86kg)

----------


## exkaliber

ανεβαζει το γαλα την χοληστερινη???
σημερα το ακουσα πρωτη φορα


και μ ενα σερτς ειδα να λενε οτι απο 2% και πανω εχεις θεμα

και ενδιαφερομαι γτ εχω πει στους γονεις μου να τρωνε γιαουρτια πριν και μετα τον υπνο
 :05. Biceps:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

ναι αμα πινεις πληρες συστηματικα θα σου τσιμπησει λιγουλακι τις τιμες.

----------


## exkaliber

ιδεα δεν εχω απ αυτα
παντα οτι να ναι επερνα απο γαλα


το προβιο εχει πληρες?

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

ναι εχει....ειναι καλυτερο απο το αγελαδινο.Παρε ενα λινκ αμα θες να ριξεις μια ματια http://doherbalife.blogspot.com/2011...#axzz1ok3Fkq1z

----------


## exkaliber

εχω ακουσει γι αυτο


αντε να βγαλεις ακρη

----------


## s0k0s

Τελικα το ροφημα πρωτεινης πως ειναι καλυτερο να το πινουμε με γαλα ή με νερο; και ποτε;

----------


## smrodrigo

Καλησπερα..ειμαι σε μια φαση καλης διατροφης και παραλληλα "γραμμωσης" πειτε το ετσι...
Αυτο που θελω να ρωτησω ειναι κανει το βραδυ πριν τον υπνο να πινεις ενα ποτηρι ζεστο γαλα με μια κουταλια μελι ή αποθηκευεται σαν λιπος επειδη πεφτεις για υπνο..εγω το κανω για να κοιμηθω πιο ευκολα κυριως..
Υγ.το γαλλα ειναι με χαμηλα λιπαρα..

----------


## kokolakis

γενικότερα στην γράμμωση δεν ειναι καλό το γάλα......!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## leftis

Πίνε άφοβα όσο θες και χωράει στις θερμίδες σου. Για αυτό που λέει ο φίλος από πάνω ισχύει αλλά μόνο αν πέσεις σε πολύ χαμηλά επίπεδα και θες κάτι παραπάνω. Δηλαδή αν φτάσεις 7% και θές ακόμα πιο εξτρίμ γράμμωση τότε σταματας γαλακτοκομικά και αλάτι και "στεγνώνεις"

----------


## Giannistzn

> Καλησπερα..ειμαι σε μια φαση καλης διατροφης και παραλληλα "γραμμωσης" πειτε το ετσι...
> Αυτο που θελω να ρωτησω ειναι κανει το βραδυ πριν τον υπνο να πινεις ενα ποτηρι ζεστο γαλα με μια κουταλια μελι ή αποθηκευεται σαν λιπος επειδη πεφτεις για υπνο..εγω το κανω για να κοιμηθω πιο ευκολα κυριως..
> Υγ.το γαλλα ειναι με χαμηλα λιπαρα..


Με το γαλα δεν εχεις θεμα, το μελι θα μπορουσες να βγαλεις και να βαλεις μερικους ξηρους καρπους

----------


## pavlito10

εδω και ενα μηνα δεν χρησιμοποιω whey και μετα την προπο βαζω 250μλ γαλα 2% και 1 κουταλια σουπας hemo...
δεν ξερω αν η πρωτεινη μου κρατουσε νερα,παντως μεσα σε αυτον τον μηνα και προσεχοντας ακομη περισσοτερο την διατροφη(low carbs)
και δεν εχω πεσει σε δυναμη και εχω στεγνωσει περισσοτερο και αισθανομαι πιο καλα...

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Λίγο δύσκολο να σου κρατούσε νερά η whey ενώ το γάλα όχι, καθώς η λακτόζη του γάλατος είναι που κάνει κατακράτηση και στις whey σε μεγάλο βαθμό την αφαιρούν.
Ίσως σχετίζεται με τη γενικότερη μείωση στον υδατάνθρακα ή σε μείωση ημερήσιων θερμίδων.

Edit: Εκτός κι αν η πρωτείνη σου δεν ήταν 100% whey αλλά είχε και υδατάνθρακες, οπότε αλλάζει το πράγμα.

----------


## pavlito10

ναι εχω μειωσει ακομα περισσοτερο τον υδατανθρακα τωρα,αλλα και παλι ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος με την εικονα του σωματος μου τον τελευταιο μηνα,καθως χωρις πρωτεινη(100% γουει χρησιμοποιουσα) βλεπω βελτιωση!!!
ασε που τις τελευταιες μερες ολοι μου λενε πες μας τι παιρνεις....χαχαχααχχα :01. Razz:

----------


## tolis93

> ναι εχω μειωσει ακομα περισσοτερο τον υδατανθρακα τωρα,αλλα και παλι ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος με την εικονα του σωματος μου τον τελευταιο μηνα,καθως *χωρις πρωτεινη*(100% γουει χρησιμοποιουσα) βλεπω βελτιωση!!!
> ασε που τις τελευταιες μερες ολοι μου λενε πες μας τι παιρνεις....χαχαχααχχα


μπορει να παιζει κ αυτο ρολο υποψη :01. Wink:

----------


## totis

Βαζω και το πινακακι με τον βαθμο βιολογικης αξιας.Για να δειτε ποσο ψηλα ειναι το απλο γαλατακι και ειδικα το αγελαδινο σε σχεση με το κρεας-κοτοπουλο και αυγο........


 ***Πρωτεΐνη                                                                ΒΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΑΞΙΑ***

Απομονωμένος ορός γάλακτος                           110-159
Συμπυκνωμένος ορός γάλακτος                                104
Ολόκληρο αυγό                                                         100
Γάλα (αγελαδινό)                                                         91
Πρωτεΐνη αυγού                                                          88
Ψάρι                                                                            83
Μοσχάρι                                                                       80
Κοτόπουλο                                                                  79
Καζεΐνη (πρωτεΐνη γάλακτος)                                      77
Σόγια                                                                           74
Ρύζι                                                                             59
Δημητριακά                                                                 54
Φασόλια                                                                      49

----------


## TheWorst

Πως βγαζουμε τον πινακα της πρωτεϊνικης βιολογικης αξιας ? 
παντως νομιζω ξεχναμε κατι.. Οτι το γαλα ειναι του σουπερμαρκετ (που πινουμε οι περισσοτεροι) δλδ  παιζει να εχει πιο χαμηλη και απο τη σογια  :01. Razz:

----------


## totis

> Πως βγαζουμε τον πινακα της πρωτεϊνικης βιολογικης αξιας ? 
> παντως νομιζω ξεχναμε κατι.. Οτι το γαλα ειναι του σουπερμαρκετ (που πινουμε οι περισσοτεροι) δλδ  παιζει να εχει πιο χαμηλη και απο τη σογια


Δεν παιζει κανενα ρολο αυτό την ιδια βιολογικη αξια εχει.Απο το σουπερ μαρκετ το αγοράζουμε, εννοεις ότι είναι επεξεργασμενο,αλλα αυτό δεν είναι κακο ακριβως το αντιθετο, καλο είναι γιατι δεν κίνδυνευεις από τα μικροβια και τους μικροοργανισμους του γαλακτος (για αυτό γινεται και η επεξεργασια).....

----------


## TheWorst

Νερα με σκονη  , δεν λεω για την επεξεργασια. 
Εχεις πιει απο γαλατα να δεις  την διαφορα? :01. Razz: 
Αφου το βραζεις τα μικροβια ψωφανε

----------


## totis

> Νερα με σκονη  , δεν λεω για την επεξεργασια. 
> Εχεις πιει απο γαλατα να δεις  την διαφορα?
> Αφου το βραζεις τα μικροβια ψωφανε


Kαι βεβαια εχω πιει...Ενταξει εγω εβαλα τωρα ένα εγκυρο πινακακι με τα ποσοστα βιολογικης αξιας,αν αρχισουμε να αναλυουμε και να αμφισβητουμε το κάθε τι που τρωμε στο τελος ουτε νερο δεν θα πινουμε γιατι το ιδιο ισχυει και για τα αυγα και για το κρεας και κτλ....Όπως και για τις πρωτεινες ορου γαλακτος οι οποιες προερχονται από το γαλατακι μην ξεχναμε και αυτες εχουνε φαει τρομερη επεξεργασια αλλα η βιολογικη του αξια είναι η υψηλοτερη από όλα.....

----------


## TheWorst

Κοιτα το κρεας το βλεπεις ειναι δυσκολο,εκτος αν δε παιρνεις κιμα,βαζουν σογια μαλακιες ... Αλλα γαλατα,cottage κτλπ σιγουρα μπορουν να μας γελασουν παρα πολυ. 
οι σκονες σιγουρα δεν εχουν αυτο που περιεχουν..  Για αυτο βλεπω να τρωω μονο τροφη και οχι σκονες , γιατι δεν ξερεις τι εχουν.. Δεν ειναι καλο παραδειγμα.
Τσεκαρε εδω https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...any=true#gid=0

Ειναι και γνωστες μαρκες ΤΟΠ..

----------


## totis

> Κοιτα το κρεας το βλεπεις ειναι δυσκολο,εκτος αν δε παιρνεις κιμα,βαζουν σογια μαλακιες ... Αλλα γαλατα,cottage κτλπ σιγουρα μπορουν να μας γελασουν παρα πολυ. 
> οι σκονες σιγουρα δεν εχουν αυτο που περιεχουν..  Για αυτο βλεπω να τρωω μονο τροφη και οχι σκονες , γιατι δεν ξερεις τι εχουν.. Δεν ειναι καλο παραδειγμα.
> Τσεκαρε εδω https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...any=true#gid=0
> 
> Ειναι και γνωστες μαρκες ΤΟΠ..


Eνταξει δεν είναι ακριβως ετσι....Υπαρχουνε και αλλα τοσα τεστ από πρωτεινες που δειχνουν ότι εχουν αυτα που λενε ,και από φιλους που εχουνε παει στο χημειο διαφορες πρωτεινες όπως θα εχεις δει και εσυ.....Τωρα για τα αλλα που λεγαμε είναι υποχρεωμένοι ότι γραφουνε στα κουτια τους για τα γαλατα,cottage κτλπ να εχουνε μεσα. Βεβαια μπορουν να κανουν απατες αλλα ελέγχονται και δεν υπαρχει και λογος να το κανουνε αυτό, Το γαλα το αγοράζουνε σε τονους και παρα πολύ φθηνα....Για το κρεας και τα αυγα εννοουσα ότι δεν είναι οπως αυτα που τρωμε στο χωριο μας και εχουνε μεγαλωσει φυσιολογικα...Θα εχεις δει πως γινεται ολο αυτό το εμποριο πως τα μεγαλωνουν,πως ζουνε τι τρωνε...οποτε για αυτό ειπα πιο πανω αν αρχισουμε μπορούμε να  αμφισβητούμε  το οτιδήποτε που τρωμε......

----------


## Metalhead|T|

παιδια μην το ζαλιζουμε..το ''φρεσκο'' γαλα που ανα ΠΑΣΑ στιγμη,σε οποιο σουπερ μαρκετ ψιλικατζιδικο σε οποιο σημειο της ελλαδας και να παμε θα υπάρχει , ειναι ορός γάλακτος με ΝΕΡΟ .....ΔΕΝ ειναι γάλα...ειναι ΥΠΟΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΤΟ γαλακτος.... :02. Welcome: 


ΥΓ εγω πάντως ηπια 1 λιτρο με το βραδυνο μου  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## totis

> παιδια μην το ζαλιζουμε..το ''φρεσκο'' γαλα που ανα ΠΑΣΑ στιγμη,σε οποιο σουπερ μαρκετ ψιλικατζιδικο σε οποιο σημειο της ελλαδας και να παμε θα υπάρχει , ειναι ορός γάλακτος με ΝΕΡΟ .....ΔΕΝ ειναι γάλα...ειναι ΥΠΟΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΤΟ γαλακτος....
> 
> ΥΓ εγω πάντως ηπια 1 λιτρο με το βραδυνο μου



Πολυ σωστα  :03. Thumb up:  .........Εγω απλα εβαλα το πινακακι με την βιολογικη αξια του σε σχεση με άλλες πηγες πρωτεΐνης για να εχουμε μια ιδεα........ 

***Πρωτεΐνη ΒΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΑΞΙΑ***

Απομονωμένος ορός γάλακτος 110-159
Συμπυκνωμένος ορός γάλακτος 104
Ολόκληρο αυγό 100
Γάλα (αγελαδινό) 91
Πρωτεΐνη αυγού 88
Ψάρι 83
Μοσχάρι 80
Κοτόπουλο 79
Καζεΐνη (πρωτεΐνη γάλακτος) 77
Σόγια 74
Ρύζι 59
Δημητριακά 54
Φασόλια 49

----------


## SkillBill

αυτο ισχυει να φανταστω μονο για πληρες?
παντως και γω πινω αρκετο γαλα και πραγματικα νιωθω πολυ καλυτερα μετα απο ενα μπωλ τιγκα στη βρωμη και το γαλα παρα μετα απο ρυζι και κοτοπουλο..τωρα μπορει να ειναι ιδεα μου..

----------


## TheWorst

και αληθινο να ειναι και οχι υποκαταστατο κοιτωντας ποσο bcaa εχει γλουταμινη κτλπ κτλπ δεν μου φαινεται και τπτ σπουδαιο ειδικα σε συγκριση με το κρεας που εχει αρκετα μεγαλυτερες ποσοτητες. Και κοιταζωντας τον πινακα με τα bcaa πολλαπλασιαζω με το 10 για να παρω στο 1 λιτρο ποσο εχει περιπου.

----------


## totis

> αυτο ισχυει να φανταστω μονο για πληρες?
> παντως και γω πινω αρκετο γαλα και πραγματικα νιωθω πολυ καλυτερα μετα απο ενα μπωλ τιγκα στη βρωμη και το γαλα παρα μετα απο ρυζι και κοτοπουλο..τωρα μπορει να ειναι ιδεα μου..



Φιλε δεν το διευκρινιζει.Αλλα δεν παιζει κανενα ρολο αυτο,τις περισσοτερες φορες τα λαιτ απο τα πληρες,περιεχουν ακομα περισσοτερη ποσοτητα πρωτεΐνης,αυτο γινεται και στο γαλα και στο γιαουρτι αν παρατηρησεις.Το σημαντικο ειναι οτι το γαλα ειναι πολυ υψηλα σε βιολογικη αξια,οπως δειχνει και το  πινακακι .Συμφωνω πολυ καλος συνδιασμος η βρωμη με γαλα ειδικα για πρωινο...Το πρωι εγω παντα βαζω 2% γαλα και για τις υπολοιπες φορες οταν χρειαζεται να πιω βαζω 0%.Το γαλα γενικα εμενα μου καθεται παρα πολυ καλα στον οργανισμο μου.Και ειμαι και της αποψεις οτι το καλυτερο ειναι να συνδιαζεις σε ολη την διαρκεια της ημερα  πρωτεινη απο πολλα ειδη τροφης, οπως κρεας - γαλα - αυγα,τουλαχιστον σε εμενα παντα πιανει καλυτερα και τα εχω δοκιμασει ολα στα τοσα χρονια γυμναστικης και διατροφης που κανω........

----------


## SkillBill

> Φιλε δεν το διευκρινιζει.Αλλα δεν παιζει κανενα ρολο αυτο,τις περισσοτερες φορες τα λαιτ απο τα πληρες,περιεχουν ακομα περισσοτερη ποσοτητα πρωτεΐνης,αυτο γινεται και στο γαλα και στο γιαουρτι αν παρατηρησεις.Το σημαντικο ειναι οτι το γαλα ειναι πολυ υψηλα σε βιολογικη αξια,οπως δειχνει και το  πινακακι .Συμφωνω πολυ καλος συνδιασμος η βρωμη με γαλα ειδικα για πρωινο...Το πρωι εγω παντα βαζω 2% γαλα και για τις υπολοιπες φορες οταν χρειαζεται να πιω βαζω 0%.Το γαλα γενικα εμενα μου καθεται παρα πολυ καλα στον οργανισμο μου.Και ειμαι και της αποψεις οτι το καλυτερο ειναι να συνδιαζεις σε ολη την διαρκεια της ημερα  πρωτεινη απο πολλα ειδη τροφης, οπως κρεας - γαλα - αυγα,τουλαχιστον σε εμενα παντα πιανει καλυτερα και τα εχω δοκιμασει ολα στα τοσα χρονια γυμναστικης και διατροφης που κανω........


ναι ισχυει αυτο με τα 2% και γω γιαυτο παιρνω τετοια γιαουρτια.
καλα βρωμη με γαλα απλα  :03. Bowdown: 

εννοειται συμφωνω και με το τελευταιο και χαιρομαι να ακουω και τιποτα καλο για το γαλα που και που γιατι το χρησιμοποιω κατα κορον στη διατροφη μου!και δν σκοπευω και να το κοψω μεχρι τον ιουλιο  :01. Razz: 


ΥΓ:σ αυτο που λεει ο χειροτερος δεν εχει αδικο αλλα εμεις στην αθηνα που τα αγοραζουμε ολα απο σουπερμαρκετ-κρεωποληδες τελευταιο χερι,τρεχα γυρευε και τι μεταλλαγμενα κοτοπουλα και ψαρια κατεβαζουμε :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## SotosTheBoss

Δεν κουραζεστε ψυχικά να το ψιριζετε τόσο μα τόσο πολύ ;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## john619

ρε αφηστε τα συμπληρωματα και φατε κανονικο φαι..100 φορες καλυτερο ειναι

----------


## poly4

Καλησπέρα,μετά απο μερικές συζητήσεις με ανθρώπους που ασχολούνται με την σωστή διατροφή ,οι απόψεις για το γάλα διίστανται.
Απο τη μια λένε πως δεν είναι καλό για συχνή χρήση αφού περιέχει ζωικό λίπος και χαλαρώνει το δέρμα και πολλά ακόμα αρνητικά.
Απο την άλλη όμως λένε πως είναι καλή τροφή για έναν αθλητή,κυρίως όταν είναι στον όγκο λόγο των ιχνοστοιχείων-μακροστοιχείων του..
Εγώ είμαι 'φαν' του γάλακτος μιας και το συμπεριλαμβάνω στην διατροφή μου και μάλιστα σε μεγάλες ποσότητες.Θέλω να μάθω αν αυτό
μου στοιχίζει στην εμφάνιση μου,ή με βοηθάει.Το χρησιμοποιώ κυρίως στο πρωινό,μεταπροπονητικό και βραδινό.
Όλες οι απόψεις δεκτές μιας και εγώ δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω με αντικειμενικότητα.

----------


## beefmeup

το ψαξιμο στα φορουμ πρεπει να ειναι πολυ κουραστικο..

----------


## Όπου_υπάρχει_θέληση_

Παιδιά έχει κανείς να προτείνει καμιά καλή μάρκα άπαχο γάλα; (Μην το πάρετε σαν διαφήμιση  :01. Razz: )

Anyway δεν πίνω πάρα πολύ μέσα στην μέρα αλλά γενικά ψάχνω να καθαρίσω την διατροφή ΟΣΟ μπορώ....Δεν ξέρω αν θα δώ διαφορά πραγματικά απλά καμιά φορά σε βοηθάει και ψυχολογικά....Μπορεί να ναι και placebo effect...

Προτειμάτε κάποια συγκεκριμένη μάρκα; Και αν γίνεται πείτε και διατροφική ρε παιδιά να δω τι παίζει....

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

ΤΡΙΚΚΗ....ειναι απο τα Τρικαλα

----------


## Όπου_υπάρχει_θέληση_

Το ξινόγαλα ΤΡΙΚΚΗ εννοείς φίλε Cobra;

----------


## LostAvenue

3καλα παντα  :01. Smile:  ΤΡΙΚΚΗ πινω και εγω το πρασινο

----------


## El Topo

Ολα 3-3,5 γρ πρωτεινη εχουν και ιδιες πανω κατω θερμιδες, οποτε διατροφικα δεν θα δεις καμια διαφορα.
Δοκιμασε 3-4 να δεις ποιο σου καθεται καλυτερα στη γευση γιατι αλλη πυσιαστικη διαφορα δεν υπαρχει.

----------


## vaggan

μικρες οικογενειακες φαρμες ειναι το καλυτερο γευστικα για εμενα παλια ηταν της αγνο αλλα καταργηθηκε

----------


## Mpekrimeze

> μικρες οικογενειακες φαρμες ειναι το καλυτερο γευστικα για εμενα παλια ηταν της αγνο αλλα καταργηθηκε


Τσούζει όμως στην τιμή. :01. Unsure:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Το ξινόγαλα ΤΡΙΚΚΗ εννοείς φίλε Cobra;


Οχι,κανονικο

----------


## Όπου_υπάρχει_θέληση_

Thanks πάντως για την βοήθεια αλλά τελικά αυτό που σκέφτηκα είναι να πάρω άπαχο γάλα (αν βρω εντελώς άπαχο δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει) και επιπρόσθετα να το κάνω κεφίρ και να κάνω και γιαούρτι κεφίρ. Νομίζω απαυτά που έχω ακούσει για το κεφίρ ότι είναι πολύ καλύτερη επιλογή.

Ευχαριστώ πάντως.

----------


## fly_swimmer

Συνήθως στις οδηγίες γράφουν να προσθέτουμε τη σκόνη γάλακτος στο νερό.
Μπορώ να την προσθέτω στο γάλα γιατί πιστεύω ότι έτσι παίρνω και τα μακροστοιχεία του γάλακτος και αυτά της σκόνης καθώς και τις εμπλουτισμένες βιταμίνες της δεύτερης;

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Μεταπροπονητικά καλύτερα σε νερό, το γάλα θα καθυστερίσει τη χώνεψη της πρωτείνης κι εκείνη την ώρα πιστεύουμε πως είναι καλύτερα η απορρόφηση να είναι άμεση.
Σε άλλες ώρες, σαφέστατα η λήψη whey με γάλα είναι καλύτερη επιλογή.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## fly_swimmer

Να είσαι καλά ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την απάντηση!!

----------


## vaggan

> Συνήθως στις οδηγίες γράφουν να προσθέτουμε τη σκόνη γάλακτος στο νερό.
> Μπορώ να την προσθέτω στο γάλα γιατί πιστεύω ότι έτσι παίρνω και τα μακροστοιχεία του γάλακτος και αυτά της σκόνης καθώς και τις εμπλουτισμένες βιταμίνες της δεύτερης;


ανετα μπορεις να την βαλεις στο γαλα σου την πρωτεινη και να εχεις δυο σε ενα και αργης απορροφησης και γρηγορης

----------

